#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-19
<rick_h__> phew, done and cleaned up...I'm exhausted
<snap-l> rick_h__: Woot?
<rick_h__> snap-l: heh yea
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/World-Percussion-LK58401G-Gath-Drum-Slvr/dp/B000ED64L2/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp
<snap-l> I think we need to take up a collection to have this at the next release party.
<rick_h__> heh
<snap-l> Ho boy. Kim Jong-il died.
<snap-l> Interesting times predicted.
<_stink_> "Kim Jong Il died of "overwork," according to North Korean state TV. "
<_stink_> that is hilarious.
<snap-l> I'd expect nothing less
<snap-l> Even if he had 15 shopping bags over his head, noose around his neck, and a Quaker Oatmeal canister shoved up his ass, I think they'd call it "overwork".
<_stink_> well, being a dictator is complicated.
<snap-l> Being a megalomaniac is complicated
<snap-l> Being a dictator, notsomuch
<snap-l> We've just associated the two
<greg-g> snap-l: wow, that's an image
<_stink_> quick, someone gimp that up
<brousch> using web2py with SQLServer?
<snap-l_> iOS for health
<snap-l_> Head First COBOL
<rick_h__> lol @ xkcd today
<rick_h__> http://twitter.com/#!/workforfood/status/148601921173860352 best tweet today hands down :)
<snap-l_> Yeah, that's a goodie.
<snap-l_> Though IE6 is dwindling in marketshare.
<rick_h__> true, these days I keep doing a /6//
<snap-l_> I swear, though, it'll be 2021, and IE6 will still have 1%
<snap-l_> "YOUR MACHINE SHOULD HAVE BLOWN UP BY NOW! HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE?"
<snap-l_> Two constants in a post-apocalyptic hellhole world: cockroaches, and IE6 > 1% marketshare.
<rick_h__> yea, in my world though IE8 is just as destructive to doing cool stuff any more though
<rick_h__> ie9 finally got 90% there, but ugh on those numbers
<rick_h__> and ie10 finally makes it to a real browser, but that's in dev still
<snap-l_> What really grinds me is the number of applications that I've seen that with a little bit of extra effort could be completely cross-browser
<snap-l_> but they don't take that extra step
<rick_h__> yea, LP breaks on IE with stupid small JS bugs
<rick_h__> I've filed a couple, could work faily easily, but no one tests it and qa's it on IE so it's just broken for no good reason
<rick_h__> now, it'd still perform for @#$@# on the heavy JS stuff, but at least it'd run
<snap-l_> I can't believe I'm about to type this, but Javascript needs an ANSI standard.
<snap-l_> something that we can point to and say "this is compliant, this is not"
<rick_h__> ? ECMA not good enough for you? :)
<snap-l_> Does it keep Microsoft from doing stupid shit?
<rick_h__> no one ever said a standard made things comply
<rick_h__> see iphones with the deep recessed headphone jacks that required apple headphones :)
<rick_h__> (3g? don't recall the one that had that)
<snap-l_> I think it was the early iPhone
<snap-l_> don't remember offhand.
<snap-l_> I wonder if most of what we push blame on Javascript should be placed at Microsoft's DOM implementation.
 * snap-l_ hasn't done any JS on IE, so I don't know for certain.
<rick_h__> http://caniuse.com/#compare=y&b1=ie+8&b2=ie+9
<rick_h__> http://caniuse.com/#compare=y&b1=ie+9&b2=ie+10
<rick_h__> that's just crap from IE 8 -> 9 -> 10
<rick_h__> in particular in the ie9 -> 10 see all the fancy lovely css for gradients/animations/etc I want to use but can't in any "stable" IE
<rick_h__> along with web workers, sockets, and html5 history
<snap-l> Yeah, that sucks
<rick_h__> nothing to do with their DOM implementation...just features not there
<snap-l> but, on the plus side, at least it's getting worked on
<snap-l> rick_h__: Well, I mean the other shit not working
<rick_h__> http://caniuse.com/#compare=y&b1=ie+9&b2=chrome+10
<snap-l> like events and stuff
<rick_h__> so compare that to an "old" chrome 10
<rick_h__> meh, if you're not using a library to fix that crap you're doing it wrong
<rick_h__> so I don't worry about those bits
<rick_h__> http://caniuse.com/#compare=y&b1=ie+9&b2=firefox+4 1e-9 to ff4 for a more comparable timeframe
<rick_h__> anyway, that's my personal "die in a fire ie die" reasoning
<snap-l> Oh yeah, no doubt.
<snap-l> IE has done plenty to hold back web standards and make life a living hell for developers.
<rick_h__> snap-l: get ready :)
<rick_h__> staples is finally all IE8
<snap-l> Oh, I know.
<snap-l> jippe
<rick_h__> and who knows on the chrysler stuff
<snap-l> ALU finally moved everything to IE8
<rick_h__> http://caniuse.com/#compare=y&b1=ie+8&b2=chrome+15
<snap-l> It'll get there eventually. ;)
<snap-l> rick_h__: I think the real reason the O'Reilly Deal isn't appealing is because you've already got 'em all. ;)
<snap-l> Well, apparently Skype is acting like a cock-monkey
<rick_h__> surprise!
<snap-l> Finally got it working
<snap-l> Waiting for the other party to connect. :)
<nullspace> I don't want to know what cock-moneky's throw when they are angry
<ColonelPanic001> I'd say, but greg_g might coc-slap me
<rick_h__> crap...upgrade borked my video :(
<snap-l> Oh, that's no fun
<rick_h__> dammit...
<rick_h__> how do you get the grub menu these days?
<rick_h__> it boots right past it and no amount of button mashing gets me the kernel list
<snap-l> hold shift.
<snap-l> and pray you don't have a USB keyboard that pairs late with the OS. ;)
<rick_h__> dammit I hate mondays
<snap-l> Never got the hang of Mondys.
<snap-l> Well, I'm a goof
<brousch> i have today off
<jjesse> must be nice
<brousch> yeah, we're gonna go to breton village mall to see the trains
<snap-l> forgot to mute on a conference call, and started up an Atari ST emulator with a game
<rick_h__> snap-l: lol!
<jjesse> oh i forgot about that
<jjesse> they still there?
<jjesse> my son will love it
<brousch> jjesse: i think so
<rick_h__> brousch: sounds like fun
<brousch> the boy officially needs glasses
<jjesse> brousch,  let me know and I'll stop by w/ Caleb :)
<brousch> -3 diopters
 * krondor wishes he would have taken this week off
<greg_g> Last monday of work for 2011
<snap-l> Same here
<snap-l> taking next week off
<ColonelPanic001> university is closed next week. win.
<rick_h__> greg-g: can you `dmesg | grep intel` for me pls?
<greg-g> rick_h__: are you trying to haxxor my box?
<greg-g> rick_h__: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/476/
<rick_h__> greg-g: and a ls -al /etc/X11 please?
<greg-g> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/477/
<rick_h__> ty
<greg-g> np
<rick_h__> greg-g: no, upgrade today borked me up and you're faily close to my intel/setup
<greg-g> yuck
<rick_h__> yea
<greg-g> rick_h__: you on O or P?
<rick_h__> greg-g: O
<rick_h__> but due to issues ran a dist-upgrade and got a new kernel and such
<rick_h__> though booting into the old kernel does me no good either
<greg-g> hrmmmm
<greg-g> no good
<rick_h__> yea, thanks for the info
<rick_h__> yea, soemthing is borked, I don't have a primary device and intel fails to load (this part fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device) ... *sigh*
<greg-g> don't all canonical employees get direct access to Bryce Harrington to fix all of their video issues?
<rick_h__> jcastro: seen anything like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/89029/oneiric-intel-update-broken-video
<greg-g> snap-l: I trust you have seen this: http://www.kungfugrippe.com/post/14441075045/comfort-and-joy
<snap-l> not yet.
<greg-g> I want to send it to the SomaFM Xmas from Frisko DJ :)
<snap-l> I <3 Dio
<snap-l> But man, everything he sings makes me think of this: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Up5H9BhnSHY/SxTbV0NyxGI/AAAAAAAAAL4/80JEoSJXR3I/s1600/dnd-color-box-set-20091130-toad.png
<snap-l> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_g5h76UahDMo/TCTlDM781tI/AAAAAAAAA4Q/V_1eD0-Aei8/s1600/DnD_Ahead2.jpg <- Slightly related.
<greg-g> oh my gawd, this song is sung by the Crypt Keeper!
<greg-g> I <3 you, SomaFM
<greg-g> http://somafm.com/xmasinfrisko/songhistory.html
<rick_h__> man, so much dead material from the intel ppa stuff
<snap-l> rick_h__: Yeah, it seems Intel just petered out their support.
<snap-l> Yay, I've had two merges to Tracks. :)
<jcastro> rick_h__: hey delete that question, bug reports are offtopic there
 * jcastro wants to ensure that AU doesn't turn into a bug tracking system
<rick_h__> jcastro: done
<rick_h__> jcastro: yea, I was approaching more of a "what sohld I check/look at from here
<rick_h__> but understand, deleted
<rick_h__> ok, so I played...http://www.youtube.com/ninjaunboxing3
<greg-g> heh, nice
<greg-g> so, Rowan was all fussy last night for a long time, turns out he didn't want to poop in his diaper. We held him over the toilet and he immediately went, a lot. He's pooped in the toilet more than in in diapers now :)
<rick_h__> lol
<snap-l> greg-g: Only you would have a baby that wants to be toilet trained right out of the box
<_stink_> greg-g: holy wow
<greg-g> :) we have some pictures if yo uwant to see :)
<_stink_> i'm pretty sure there are some entire cultures that do that
<_stink_> no diapers
<_stink_> just holding the kid out
<greg-g> yeah, Chinese mostly
<_stink_> your worldliness is genetic :)
<greg-g> they also have "split pants" which is what it sounds like. pants with a split in the butt for them to squat and go
<greg-g> or you to hold them squating, at the early ages
<snap-l> greg-g: How soon before you have him reading calculus books?
<greg-g> snap-l: we're thinking new year's day
<snap-l> Awesome
<snap-l> Also get him an HP-48g
<snap-l> none of that algebrainc shit
<greg-g> haha, the eternal religious debate, HP vs TI
 * greg-g loved his TI-89
<snap-l> J likes her HP 50, but she hates RPN
<rick_h__> RPN ftw!
<rick_h__> back in GMI TI == mgt students, HP == engineers
<greg-g> bah
 * snap-l feels like he just pulled te rip cord
<rick_h__> lol
<greg-g> I like LISP style notation better than RPN
<_stink_> greg-g++\
<greg-g> eg (+ 3 4)
<snap-l> greg-g: OK, now you're just being strange. ;)
<_stink_> bah, it's awesome
<greg-g> I know, I enjoyed LISP
<_stink_> especially when it's embedded in your window manager
<snap-l> Yeah, but then you get into (* (+ 3 4) 7)
<snap-l> and that just looks strange.
 * snap-l fired up clojure to make sure it worked. ;) )
<snap-l> Of course ( ( 3 4 + ) 7 *) looks bad too
<greg-g> snap-l: I still prefer leading operands
<greg-g> but, I mostest prefer 8 + 7 * 2
<greg-g> because I'm lame
<snap-l> Yeah, me too
<snap-l> though I like thinking of it as a stack
<greg-g> hey task management lovers: This is a pretty neat 'plugin' for taskwarrior if you deal with a lot of bugs as work
<greg-g> https://github.com/ralphbean/bugwarrior
<snap-l> Oh, that's pretty nice.
<snap-l> Would have been a killer feature for Task Warrior and Sf.net
<jjesse> brousch,  have you gotten to the mall yet to see the trains?
<snap-l> http://208.53.158.48:9564/listen.pls <- Speaking of Dio (Heaven & Hell - Computer God, from the 2007 album Live From Radio City Music Hall )
<snap-l> Apparently they're playing more metal this round
<snap-l> "Trump to Run for President of North Korea" http://www.borowitzreport.com/2011/12/19/trump-to-run-for-president-of-north-korea/
<greg-g> wow, interesting ubuntu-us-mi email
<snap-l> yeah, not sure what to do with that
<greg-g> I don't have access to library account, so I can't help :)
<snap-l> Fed Ex and UPS are going to hate me.
<greg-g> are you making them race?
<snap-l> I'm buying up Amazon, one piece at a time
<snap-l> Thela Hun Ginjeet is a messed up song.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-20
<snap-l> Evening
<_stink_> yo
<jrwren> how do you all backup your systems? I nearly apt-get installed dump, but I checked the "ubuntu way" to find server guide recommends good old tar.
<_stink_> i use rdiff-backup.
<jrwren> so, that is great for file backup.
<jrwren> but I was looking more for system.
<jrwren> I'd like to be able to just restore to new disk and go.
<jrwren> but I guess requiring /boot makes that difficult.
<jrwren> also,I'm worried about extended attributes and regular fs attributes.
<jrwren> e.g., I don't think tar, or rsync will capture the fact that i ran chattr on some files.
<jrwren> I lose that information in the backup
<snap-l> rsync captures attributes
<jrwren> holy crap, using tar with xz makes things cpubound again. its like 1996 all over again.
<jrwren> snap-l: really? how?
<jrwren> snap-l: how does it write attributes?
<jrwren> snap-l: I'm talking linux attributes and EA
<brousch> handbrake is not available for ubuntu 11.10?
<brousch> what are we using to rip DVDs now?
<jrwren> yeah, -X looks like it might work.  now I just have to figure out if I want to use that or tar with xz :)
<brousch> ah, found nightly snapshots of handbrake for oneiric
<snap-l> jrwren: EA = ??
<snap-l> Extended Attributes?
<snap-l> jrwren: I highly recommend rsync if you want live backups
<snap-l> and tar if you want backups that degrade over time. ;)
<jrwren> yes, extended attributes.
<jrwren> i want highly compressed backups.
<jrwren> gonna be hard to beat a xz compressed tar
<snap-l> Save for that's two points of failure
<jrwren> huh?
<snap-l> gzip files, if they get corrupted, are useless
<snap-l> and tar has a hard time recovering from bad blocks
<jrwren> good points.
<snap-l> bzip2 has a recovery mode
<jrwren> but zomg xz LZMA !
<jrwren> so much compression!
<snap-l> I'd recommend spending an extra $100 and foregoing compression
<jrwren> k, now assume you can't.
<snap-l> How much capacity is the destination volume?
<snap-l> and how many backups are we storing?
<jrwren> dest has 500G free
<jrwren> i don't know how many backups i'm storing. I don't know how large a backup is, yet.
<jrwren> I'll guestimate 4G ?  I hope?
<snap-l> 4G? Are you backing up an Eee?
<jrwren> no, my linux system, but just system, no user files.
<jrwren> oh, its past 6G... so maybe 10G ?
<snap-l> etc is 18M on my machine
<snap-l> backing up /usr is a bit pointless without /var
<jrwren> i want /boot too.
<jrwren> i should be able to boot a live CD and restore after configuring partitions
<snap-l> And then run GRUB to restore the boot record?
<jrwren> yup
<snap-l> How quickly do you want to turn around this backup?
<jrwren> few hr RTO would be fine.
<snap-l> I guess my thought would be to just do a reinstall, and have a script to install the packages
<snap-l> 10 minutes for re-install, network or local repo for the packages.
<snap-l> save stuff like /var for the changing fiddly bits for mysql, postgresql, etc.
<jrwren> i'd loose a lot of config
<snap-l> and call it a day.
<snap-l> so back up /etc
<jrwren> unsatisfactory
<snap-l> even better, make links from /etc/ to the files in userspace
<snap-l> Have you ver restored a machine from backup like this? :)
<jrwren> its been 10yrs, but I did then, yes.
<snap-l> and did it work right afterwards? :)
<jrwren> of course.
<jrwren> i said yes.
<snap-l>  /dev worked OK? /proc worked OK?
<jrwren>  /proc doesn't back, you should know that.
<jrwren> nor /sys
<snap-l> I know. :)
<jrwren> but /dev worked.
<jrwren> hrm. I should probably unmount devfs and back that /dev
<Wolfger> morning
<brousch> happyjoyfulmorning2u
<rick_h__> morning
<brousch> i'm enjoying xfce again today
<brousch> i think that makes me 2 steps removed from awesome: xubuntu -> lubuntu -> awesome
<rick_h__> brousch: keep an eye on the end goal :)
<brousch> retirement?
<rick_h__> awesome
<snap-l> g'morning
<Wolfger> brousch is too happyjoyful today
<brousch> don't worry. jjesse's apple blocking htc post has me unhappy now
<jjesse> yeah that annoyed me
<jjesse> i blame apple
<jjesse> those bastards
<snap-l> Yeah, that's not cool on Apple's part
<Wolfger> Haven't read that, but I am prepared to not be surprised...
<brousch> is it too early to talk about desecrating steve jobs' corpse?
<ColonelPanic001> no such thing
<brousch> interesting. i just glanced at a laptop i'm installing ubuntu 11.10 server onto and it was installing python-twisted-core. i wonder what they use that for in a regular old server?
<snap-l> I think you can check the deps via dpkg.
<snap-l> Oh man, Webcast has a SHITTY saxaphone version of Hey Jude.
<ColonelPanic001> I'd like to form an angry mob to torture and kill anyone that choses to use silverlight. Anyone care to join me?
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: I'm in
<snap-l> I have some Tiki torches
<Scott_firebeta> netflix first?
<ColonelPanic001> fucking blackboard site here uses it
<ColonelPanic001> I had to reboot my desktop, first time in a couple months
<ColonelPanic001> works *fine* on windows though, of course
<ColonelPanic001> IF ONLY I HAD WINDOWS ON MY LAPTOP
<ColonelPanic001> idiots.
<ColonelPanic001> because we have no other way to play video on a computer. We need *another* shitty plugin to screw everything up. GREAT CHOICE GUYS
<brousch> KILLKILLKILL
<ColonelPanic001> YES
<snap-l> Apparently 1-800-flowers uses the same definition of "unsubscribe" that Techweb uses.
<rick_h__> ah, the great season for deliveries https://plus.google.com/103531985115858995929/posts/bgUEMyWvEdf
<brousch> i'm about to try xubuntu on a p3 with 128MB of RAM. what are the odds it will work?
<_stink_> i bet it works... i used to run dapper with GNOME on a machine with those exact specs
<_stink_> it was slow.
<snap-l> rick_h__: Lovely.
<brousch> i had to use the server install. the regular xubuntu desktop install thrashed for an hour without going anywhere
<_stink_> hah
<CrusaderAD> what are you guys thoughts on Unity?
<brousch> good in some ways, annoying in others
<snap-l> CrusaderAD: It's a topic that is more likely than not to create flamebait
<snap-l> I personally like Unity.
<_stink_> never tried it.
<brousch> gnome shell is also good in some ways, annoying in others
<brousch> as is kde
<CrusaderAD> I like it too, but it seems a little unfriendly across different machines... little bugs seem to pop up here and there, I switched to Xubuntu till 12.04
<brousch> CrusaderAD: that's what i'm on right now
<brousch> but i have tried them all over the last couple of months
<CrusaderAD> brousch: I love it so far, been on it for about a month at work and home... simple and fast
<brousch> yes, very quick
<brousch> a few tweaks made it look just like gnome2
<ColonelPanic001> my favorite tweak for Unity is installing KDE
<CrusaderAD> I was surprised to see a "dock" panel implemented, my first impression was, "this is xfce, right?"
<CrusaderAD> I left it there tho... works great
<brousch> i like my workspaces and window list down there
<brousch> launcher button in the upper left
<brousch> buttons
<CrusaderAD> nice
<brousch> the greybird theme is very nice
<CrusaderAD> it is, I tried a few others, but the default is just the best imo... have you noticed xfce-look.org going down lately?
<CrusaderAD> that website seems hit or miss... they must be having problems
<_stink_> is there a greybeard theme too?
<brousch> i have not visited it
<snap-l> http://catb.org/~esr/writings/taouu/html/graphics/vt100.jpg <- Sexxxy.
<brousch> looks like a toaster oven
<CrusaderAD> or a terminal from 2011: A Space Odyssey
<ColonelPanic001> hah
<ColonelPanic001> it'd be gret to put modern parts in there
<ColonelPanic001> run vim, etc
<brousch> snap-l: why are you in the dog house?
<snap-l> I said that JoDee was "well trained" because when we were at the music store, she mentioned that Henry Rollins was performing at the Michigan Theater in Ann Arbor
<snap-l> Apparently that's regarded as a "bad move"
<brousch> did you pat her on the head?
<snap-l> no, but that was bad enough
<snap-l> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2d/IBM_5100_-_MfK_Bern.jpg <- Wow, talk about a wonky keyboard
<snap-l> There's no quote key.
<brousch> ran into this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/833619
<brousch> tried to apport-collect info for it and i had to login to launchpad via w3m
<brousch> that didn't go well
<rick_h__> <3 w3m
<rick_h__> why did it not go well?
<brousch> couldn't type in the fields
<brousch> it kept jumping out of the field to the top of the page
<brousch> i blame rick_h__ since he controls launchpad now
<rick_h__> logical move for sure
<rick_h__> yea, w3m has some ui/keys you need
<rick_h__> it's not quite like a normal web browser
<brousch> i didn't see any help there. i tabbed to the field and started typing
<rick_h__>  brousch right, I think you have to hit enter to "focus" the field to be able to type in it
<brousch> i should have tried vim-like modes i guess
<rick_h__> once you started typing it was catching key-bindings for things like moving around
<rick_h__> I *think* been a little bit since I filled out a form with it
<brousch> i'll try again
<rick_h__> I'm loading it up to remind myself, sec. I used to use it as my html email viewer in mutt but finally broke down and open it in chrome now
<rick_h__> brousch: yea, move down to the field, hit enter, and at the bottom should be a "TEXT" you type into
<rick_h__> you can move around with hjkl like in vim
<brousch> i think it worked
<rick_h__> cool
<rick_h__> it's actually a pretty good text based web browser
<rick_h__> but so damn many emails are images and are starting to only send html only
<brousch> damnit. it rejected the report due to the bug being closed
 * rick_h__ goes off to grumble in the corner with the plain text or die peeps
<brousch> liars!
<rick_h__> brousch: but the bug is labeled fix released
<rick_h__> crap he's here...run!!!
<brousch> sure it is
<brousch> i guess the fix is to install gdm
<snap-l> rick_h__: can't get rid of me that easily. ;)
<rick_h__> I can try!
<brousch> damn this thing is slow
<brousch> hopefully i have some of this ancient ram at home
<rick_h__> brousch: what is it?
<brousch> pc133 sdram
<rick_h__> crap, nvm...I threw it out after forgetting to give it to snap-l 3 times
<brousch> http://www.crucial.com/upgrade/HP-memory/Presario+1700+Series/Presario+1700T+Series+(133MHz)-upgrades.html
<rick_h__> brousch: yea, I had some and finally threw it out. Sorry, forgot
<brousch> no problem
<brousch> this one of those "see if you can resurrect it using linux" things
<rick_h__> yea, usually not worth the power bill these days :/
<rick_h__> Blazeix: hey, how's your battery life treating you? Did you get the extended or accessories yet?
<brousch> well it's not for me, it's for a friend
<brousch> success could lead to more linux usage
<rick_h__> brousch: ah, gotcha
<Blazeix> rick_h__: i'm pretty happy with battery usage. I had a pretty heavy day yesterday of navigation, web browsing, and gaming, and it still lasted until about 2am this morning.
<rick_h__> Blazeix: ugh, ok. 4g off?
<Blazeix> off and on. I was in lansing for about 6 hours, and they didn't have 4g where I was.
<Blazeix> no extended battery
<rick_h__> yea, I can't find it on the website
<rick_h__> and the desk dock charger isn't anywhere to be seen :(
<Blazeix> yeah, i'm waiting for the desk dock too
<rick_h__> I think because I've got low reception in my basement office I crank through more battery than some perhaps
<rick_h__> reception is a little lower than in Dinc I think
<rick_h__> ok, well curious. <3 the thing, but in my Dinc I had that giant battery pack that was 2x the stock and could use the @#$# out of it for 2 days straight
<rick_h__> http://www.amazon.com/Altec-Lansing-iM227-Orbit-Speaker/dp/B004CYKEBK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324408925&sr=8-1 fixed my speaker problem pretty well
<brousch> i hereby declare that 128MB is not enough RAM for xubuntu
<rick_h__> lol
<brousch> but, i think i found 2x256MB at home
<snap-l> brousch: I think you'll find 512 is barely enough
<snap-l> rick_h__: What speaker problem does this solve? The ugly speaker problem?
<brousch> does it have bass?
<snap-l> I think it barely has treble
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/Altec-Lansing-BXR1221-Speaker-System/dp/B0025VKUQ6/ref=sr_1_13?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1324409951&sr=1-13
<brousch> darn, it rejected my ram. gonna bump it up to 256MB and see if it's usable
<brousch> ok, gdm came up without thrashing
<snap-l> OK, I'm sure this is in the "who cares" bucket, but damn: http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2011/12/20/144023131/report-ohio-state-football-team-banned-from-postseason-play-next-year?ft=1&f=1001&sc=tw&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<jjesse> yay
<brousch> nice, it's only use 135MB of RAM
<brousch> that leaves just about enough for a web browser
<brousch> using 119MB with nothing open
<snap-l> Anybody here read Read Write Web?
<ColonelPanic001> no
<snap-l> I'm very close to stopping myslf
<snap-l> seems like a lot of sponsored content
<ColonelPanic001> I've never seen it
<snap-l> started reading it because JZB worked on the sire
<snap-l> site
<ColonelPanic001> JZB sired it
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> not entirely.
<ColonelPanic001> I don't know who JZB is
<ColonelPanic001> :\
<snap-l> Joe Brockmeier
<snap-l> Zonker
<ColonelPanic001> ah
<ColonelPanic001> I don't know who that is
<snap-l> I have no cure for you.
<rick_h__> snap-l: the phone speaker is very quiet
<ColonelPanic001> It's a terminal case of not knowing JZB
<snap-l> Wow, Kobo is giving me a free book
<snap-l> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/479/
<snap-l> Of course, the select list has suck dreck as "Mitch Albom's The Five People You Meet in Heaven"
<rick_h__> LOL
<snap-l> So I bought Anthony Bourdain's Kitchen Confidential
<snap-l> JoDee likes Anthony Bourdain, and I can live with myself.
<snap-l> http://zavod.se/presskit/
<snap-l> Asked this band to release their stuff under a CC license.
<snap-l> Wow, and the list shrunk to 8 titles.
<snap-l> Wonder if the publishers got upset.
<snap-l> Or is it just that their site sucks
<snap-l> thinking it's the latter.
<brousch> there are a limited number of each ebook
<brousch> you can only make so many copies of bits before they rot
<snap-l> Whatever. If they want to unsell me this book, they can rot in a dumpster for all I care.
<snap-l> It's not like I can't "fix" my Kobo so it never goes back on the network ever again.
<snap-l> The Floor Tom came for my little niece.
<snap-l> And it is awesome.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-21
<jrwren> anyone know how upstart works or where the docs are? becuase everything I find is absolutely poor.
<rick_h__> jrwren: not really, I've got bookie running uwsgi processes via upstart
<rick_h__> but it's just a sample config I grabbed and it worked
<rick_h__> jrwren: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/481/
<jrwren> so....
<jrwren> where does upstart store it status ?
<jrwren> becuase I say start... it doesn't bother to try to run start.
<jrwren> it thinks it is already started, because of some stored status.
<jrwren> no idea where that is stored.
<jrwren> its not like the old init.d days where start would check if it already started and then say it is already started
<rick_h__> http://upstart.at/2011/02/01/process-less-jobs/
<rick_h__> "It’s well known and documented that the usual way to define a daemon or long-running process with Upstart is to use the exec stanza, so that Upstart knows the pid of the daemon, can supervise it when used with the respawn process and can send appropriate signals to its process group to stop it again."
<rick_h__> ?
<jrwren> so exec and respawn aren't working for me then.
<jrwren> yeah, that is a great link if trying to wrap an rc.d style script.
<rick_h__> jrwren: right, more meant that the first paragraph seems to imply it doesn't "store" state but monitors the pid of the exec'd command to tell if it's running/not
<jrwren> let me start over. upstart isn't execing or respawning dbus. so I get no dbus on boot. How can I fix this?
<rick_h__> second hand info and all that, but seems relevent to your original question
<jrwren> yes, that is how I understood it too.. from the docs and second hand info, but its not what i am observing :(
<rick_h__> jrwren: so there's a dbus upstart script in the /etc/init directory?
<jrwren> yes
<jrwren> dbus.conf
<jrwren> is it supposed to start the system debus
<jrwren> it doesn't :(
<rick_h__> ok, so it's starting off a fake event it looks like.
<rick_h__> so you'll have to chase that chain
<jrwren> well, on "local-filesystem"
<jrwren> you think that might not fire?
<rick_h__> http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/7033/1
<jrwren> interesting idea.
<rick_h__> jrwren: right, so that's fired from another upstart event/script
<rick_h__> which might not be run, etc
<rick_h__> so that's from mountall.conf
<jrwren> pretty sure that is happening.
<jrwren> sure would help if console output actually worked!
<rick_h__> heh
<rick_h__> yea, sorry not sure. I've not had to chase any issues down there
<rick_h__> the fact that it seemed based on some other event seemed interesting
<jrwren> but the thing is.
<jrwren> if i stop dbus, then start it, it starts.
<jrwren> which REALLY makes me think upstart is storing state.
<jrwren> even if it claims that it doesn't.
<jrwren> i'm pretty convinced it does.
<jrwren> it stores the state to know which events have happened to know what is running
<jrwren> they try to hide it.
<jrwren> but its a VERY leaky abstraction.
<jrwren> which initcl
<rick_h__> jrwren: well let me know if you find out, I'm curious now
<snap-l> Good evening
<jrwren> zomg, its a catch22!!!
<jjesse> evening
<jrwren> initctl connects to dbus to ask for process's status!!!
<snap-l> just rolled back from MUG board meeting dinner
<jjesse> was it a good dinner?
<jjesse> i think it is still snowing outside, giant flakes
<snap-l> Went to Gauchos
<snap-l> it was very good, but extremely filling
<snap-l> and not particularly vegan
<jrwren> since when are you vegan?
<snap-l> jrwren: I'm macrobiotic lacto-vegan
<jrwren> since when?
<snap-l> who also eats meat.
<jjesse> a what?
<jrwren> pfff.. rofl
<jjesse> does macrobiotic mean you eat other vegans?
<snap-l> I eat vegetarian when i want  to eat vegetarian
<snap-l> jjesse: macrobiotic is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macrobiotic_diet
<jrwren> oh wow, that is how I eat at least 80% of the time.
<jrwren> i had no idea.
<snap-l> jrwren: You live in Ann Arbor. Everyone eats like that
<jrwren> not true at all.
<snap-l> Fuckin' McDonalds is whole wheat
<jrwren> most AA types eat like shit as far as I can tell.
<jjesse> i think they kick you out of ann arbor if you don't :)
<jrwren> but AA probably does have a higher percentage of folks like that.
<rick_h__> morning
<Wolfger> morning
<Wolfger> Geez, you got an early start today...
<rick_h__> yea, gym day
<Wolfger> woot, woot
<Wolfger> good for you
<Wolfger> one of these days I'll get motivated again :-p
<rick_h__> yea, not as often as I want, but damn that 5am alarm is hard to handle
<Wolfger> The stupid, it burns.
<Wolfger> Just looked at CNN headlines...
<Wolfger> "Are you more likely to lie in a text?"
<Wolfger> "Piers Morgan learns to 'Tebow'"
<Wolfger> "Christmas with 'Octomom'"
<Wolfger> somebody needs to die
<rick_h__> lol
<rick_h__> there's your problem. You're looking at news sites
<rick_h__> I may not know wtf is going on, but so much happier since I blocked out the news
<Wolfger> Yeah, I have definitely decided that "ignorance is bliss" is true far more often than false.
<ColonelPanic001> Wolfger: I'm not happy enough for that to be true
<Wolfger> ColonelPanic001: Just think how much more miserable you'd be if you knew what was going on...
<ColonelPanic001> probably true
<Wolfger> Getting excited about xmas. Can't wait for my Kindle. Or for my wife to get her new laptop so I no longer hear her swearing at her old one...
<ColonelPanic001> girlfriend gave me a Kindle Fire, and a couple days ago because she didn't want to wait. heh
<rick_h__> ColonelPanic001: lol, you and snap-l with those early gift giving sig. others
<brousch> i gave my wife her music gift early because she was moving a bunch of other music around
<ColonelPanic001> My gf doesn't have hers yet because I don't plan nearly that far ahead.
<Wolfger> ColonelPanic001: How do you like the Fire? I've heard not-good things about it in the major media. Glad I decided to ask for a Touch.
<ColonelPanic001> I may not be as picky as others.
<ColonelPanic001> I've only used it a little so far
<snap-l> Good morning
<ColonelPanic001> but i have no major complaints yet
<rick_h__> ColonelPanic001: software update out today I saw that should help some
<rick_h__> snap-l: morning
<brousch> ColonelPanic001: you use kde. you are used to things not working exactly right ;)
<ColonelPanic001> Shush, you. >:-|
<Wolfger> brousch--
<rick_h__> ouch
<rick_h__> kde flamebait
<Wolfger> Using KDE means we're used to being able to make things do exactly what we want them to do. :-p
<Wolfger> ...just as soon as we find the right config option
<rick_h__> psh, that's only true if you've commited a new config setting patch to a kde app
<rick_h__> otherwise, you're just using it how others want you to :P
<brousch> i'm getting bit by this damn bug http://askubuntu.com/questions/75657/struggles-to-connect-to-network-when-using-wpa-with-a-bcm43225
<brousch> i had that on my main laptop with 11.04, part of the reason i dropped back to 10.04 then
<Wolfger> There doesn't seem to be any clear line of demarcation between what is a question for AskUbuntu and what is a bug for Launchpad...
<Wolfger> Which I think is a very bad thing.
<brousch> well the askubuntu links to more info, including the bug on launchpad
<krondor> rick_h__:  did you get your nexus?
<rick_h__> krondor: yep :)
<rick_h__> few of us got one. Official android of the channel perhaps heh
<krondor> no doubt, how is it?  No problems?
<rick_h__> it's got some + and some -
<rick_h__> picked up my dinc today and can't believe I lived on that screen
<rick_h__> speed, browser, ICS is nice
<rick_h__> battery, bottom headphone port yuck
<krondor> that's an odd choice
<rick_h__> love the larger screen for email and google reader browsing
<rick_h__> I really need the extended battery and a nice desk dock, but they're not really available
<rick_h__> camera is a can of meh as well
<rick_h__> it's very fast at taking blurry out of focus pictures so far
<krondor> really?  I've heard most of the reviews loving the camera (well at least the fast shutter)
<rick_h__> so it seems if you just hit the camera button it doesn't focus first
<rick_h__> so you have to click to focus, wait for that and then snap
<rick_h__> but *any* hand movement and it's back to ugh
<rick_h__> tried an hdr app that's nice for still things
<rick_h__> pictures look much better, but needs three shots
<rick_h__> so doesn't work for the boy on his birthday for instance
<rick_h__> come out to CHC, you can play with it some if you want
<krondor> kids don't seem to work with any phone camera in my experience, they just keep moving.
<rick_h__> Blazeix: your camera experience any better?
<rick_h__> yea, but that's a big use case for me I guess
<rick_h__> hell, it's 99% use case for me and a camera phone
<krondor> I can't tonight, Emily has her boards exam, I need to make it to the next one though.  I have some stuff I'm playing with and I can bring the hacked fire for show/tell
<rick_h__> nice
<rick_h__> but yea, overall liking the upgrade a lot
<krondor> and the working gps ;)
<rick_h__> wasn't sure on the larger phone, but browsing, youtube, email, much much niver
<rick_h__> nicer*
<rick_h__> lol, gps is good
<rick_h__> one of those things I don't use much though, especially with the battery life
<krondor> that's because you need this still for daily gps; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w7TgFmP74I&feature=player_embedded
<krondor> I guess the one vzw is selling is a cheap dock, the EU dock is awesome so people are importing it
<rick_h__> the problem is that they don't use the touch contacts for the car mode
<rick_h__> yea, the docks right now suck
<krondor> yeah the one in the video has the contacts for car mode and usb/audio pass through
<rick_h__> ooh, that one is nice. Plugs into the dock vs the phone
<rick_h__> hmm, wonder if it'd fit the LTE version with an extended battery
<rick_h__> still on pre-order *sigh*
<brousch> bah, this is discouraging http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11401714&postcount=4
<greg-g> what? something from Ubuntu Forums is discouraging? Say it ain't so!
<ColonelPanic001> anyone know why moonlight appears to have been in the repo for oneiric, and now it's gone?
<rick_h__> moved to universe/multiverse?
<brousch> moved to diaf?
<_stink_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/moon/+bug/890167
<_stink_> ColonelPanic001: --^
<ColonelPanic001> thanks
<ColonelPanic001> I'll have to subscribe
<greg-g> that _stink_ always good at the googles
<_stink_> what's google?  i just typed in random urls until i found something.
<_stink_> ColonelPanic001: also, maybe ask in #ubuntu-motu - from http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/moonlight-plugin-mozilla it looks like that MOTU team officially maintained the natty package.
<rick_h__> oh yay! http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/21/steve-jobs-memorial-statue-unveiled-in-budapest
<rick_h__> jcastro: road trip!
<_stink_> hah
<rick_h__> krondor: oh yea, and the lack of a hardware "menu" button to hold down to show/hide the keyboard is driving me batty!
<jcastro> I miss the dedicated search button
<jcastro> why would they remove that
<rick_h__> I didn't use that much I guess. I tend to go the to app I want vs search
<jcastro> rick_h__: what'ts your issue with the battery and headphone jack?
<rick_h__> jcastro: so battery is battery life. I can't make it a full day of use
<jcastro> oh
<rick_h__> plugging it in at the desk is a pain since the port is on the bottom
<jcastro> LTE?
<rick_h__> your phone is upside down on your desk
<rick_h__> and it won't rotate upside down, only the other three directions
<jcastro> oh
<rick_h__> jcastro: yea, but it's been turned off since I got it home
<jcastro> so you basically need the sideways thing
<rick_h__> just seems I use it a lot
<jcastro> which I need too
<rick_h__> jcastro: yea, for my desk, but can't find them yet here state side
<jcastro> my battery has been pretty amazing for an android
<jcastro> which doesn't say much
<jcastro> but it's not that bad
<jcastro> I can go a day easy
<rick_h__> I had that double battery on my incredible
<jcastro> ahhh
<rick_h__> forget thick, but I could beat on that thing with open irc all day
<jcastro> they make an official huge one for yours
<rick_h__> yea, but it's only 250ma more, not 2x
<rick_h__> and I can't find it yet
<jcastro> oh lame
<rick_h__> not on the verizon site and such
<jcastro> I can't find the dock for mine either, I guess I'm waiting
<rick_h__> yea, exactly
<jcastro> I might have a coworker pick one up
<rick_h__> but yea, the headphone port on the bottom means I end up flipping the thing around too much
<rick_h__> plugged it into my desk speakers, upside down phone.
<jcastro> oh I see
<jcastro> is it your music player?
<rick_h__> it's not *horrible* but it's a little off
<rick_h__> yea, 100%
<jcastro> yeah so I realized this
<jcastro> because I want to do this with my transformer
<jcastro> we need an android app that can zeroconf
<jcastro> so we can use the phone and stuff to do music
<jcastro> but it outputs to zeroconf to your PC
<rick_h__> hmmm, maybe
<jcastro> basically pulseaudio output for android
<rick_h__> airplay stuff?
<jcastro> just normal zeroconf
<jcastro> you can do it linux to linux easily
<jcastro> for like, the past 5 years at least
<jcastro> we used to do it at OU
<rick_h__> gotcha, yea I don't use it much at all
<jcastro> one PC with nice speakers, everyone else in the office just DJs and the music comes out of one place.
<rick_h__> zeroconf IM/bzr hosting was really the extend
<jcastro> using their local players
<rick_h__> yea, I just went cloud on my music and my phone is the master of it all
<rick_h__> have a series of speakers around the house I plug into as aux input
<jcastro> right
<rick_h__> desk speakers, portable speakers, grace audio player upstairs, another radio in my workshop
<rick_h__> jcastro: let me know if you get a dock.
<jcastro> as soon as I can buy one
<rick_h__> yea, just mean let me know when you find one you can get. I spent some time this weekend searching around for that and the extended battery with no luck
<snap-l> bello world
<rick_h__> bellow!!!
<snap-l> sitti g at dave and busters
<snap-l> irc over ssh
<rick_h__> you suck...that is all
<snap-l> beh
<snap-l> fucking iphone
<Wolfger> snap-l: sitti g? I never heard of that band
<_stink_> lulz
<snap-l> sitti g rulez
<Wolfger> Sounds like rap
<snap-l> not to be confused with sitti ng
<snap-l> the next generation of sitti
<_stink_> sitti g is ali g's sister
<snap-l> feh
<krondor> so there's CM9s killer feature for rick_h__ 360 degree screen rotation
<rick_h__> krondor: yea, definitely thought of that today
<krondor> dave and buster's!  wednesday is double play tokens right?  I think I'm going next week.
<rick_h__> especially with the soft buttons, even better. They can rotate with me
<brousch> someone here was asking for that audio server for android thing too
<brousch> rick_h_: can't you make a dock in your workshop?
<brousch> Rick's Classy Wood Docks
<rick_h__> brousch: :P
<brousch> what? i'm serious
<krondor> brousch++ that
<greg-g> I smell a loco-wide christmas present idea!!
<greg-g> "You get a.... Rick's Classy Wood Dock! And you! And you! And you! And you!"
<brousch> does the detroit hackerspace have those 3D printer things?
<greg-g> I would sure hope so
<greg-g> if they didn't, they must return their hackerspace name
<brousch> i don't think the geek group has them
<brousch> they have really big lathes and such
<rick_h__> yea, they're pricey
<brousch> rep-rap
<rick_h__> vim :TOhtml ftw!
<greg-g> the rep rap is pricey? Only if you buy it pre-made!
<krondor> brousch:  i3Detroit has a makerbot and I think a rep-rap too
<brousch> well start pumping out the nexus docks and sell them!
<krondor> whether both are functional lol is always the question
<greg-g> haha
<brousch> but if they break, you just print up a replacement part
<brousch> wait a minute, if the printer is broken you can't print a replacement part
<rick_h__> a nice walnut dock would be sweet, but I like the idea of the dock with the built in audio/charge pass through like that car dock krondor linked
<brousch> glue in some cables
<brousch> rick_h__: what cloud are using for music?
<rick_h__> brousch: amazon
<rick_h__> that and pandora
<rick_h__> since things like roku/grace audio player support my pandora stations
<brousch> amazon cloud player via a web browser?
<brousch> google music has been annoying me by not syncing all my .flac
<rick_h__> brousch: I do some, but often via my phone
<rick_h__> the other thing I do a ton of is audible listening and can't do that on anything but my phone since there's no audible client for linux
<rick_h__> and it doesn't whispersync so don't want to listen in mulitple places anyway
<brousch> i can't do audiobooks. i have too manypodcasts already
<rick_h__> I dropped podcasts, only a couple a week
<rick_h__> but I've been doing 3-5 books a month this year
<rick_h__> 39 books going back to last Nov it looks like
<brousch> all of the python/django podcasts died
<rick_h__> but 4 of those are kids books I got recently
<rick_h__> yea, I thought I saw an episode of the new python one last month
<brousch> there was one episode of a new one, but it hasn't done anything else
<brousch> had interviews with guido and the gang
<rick_h__> yea, thought they had 3 or 4 episodes
<rick_h__> but the audio book stuff is 90% *fun*
<brousch> python is fun!
<rick_h__> I got to where I read technicaly stuff on the kindle and moved all the fiction to audio
<rick_h__> works nice since I can do audio books while cleaning the kitchen, vacuuming, etc
<brousch> that's like 10 minutes
<brousch> amazon cloud drive rejected my flac
<rick_h__> meh, commute time, cleaning time, shower time (via speaker), workout time.
<rick_h__> like I said, I manage to find 10ish hours a week i'd guess
<rick_h__> brousch: yea, not sure if it supports that
<brousch> looks like it took the second one
<brousch> is there a file size limit?
<rick_h__> no idea, I've only uploaded a few albums of mp3
<rick_h__> mostly I just buy stuff/stream from them
<krondor> brousch:  I noticed that about google music, any idea why it seems to like some flac and not others?
<brousch> i think i found an answer a while ago but forgot it
<krondor> I hear ubuntuone is quite slick on android, but I'm cheap and haven't paid yet.
<rick_h__> yea, I keep meaning to give it a shot
<rick_h__> but I'm awful at getting something working and then holding still
<brousch> $4/mo is hard to justify when google music is free
<brousch> and amazon is < $2/mo
<rick_h__> yea, now that they have streaming of songs I need to see if it can replace pandora for me
<rick_h__> if so, then that saves me a couple of $ a mon
<brousch> amazon streaming or u1?
<rick_h__> U1
<rick_h__> snap-l: http://glyphobet.net/store/dice/ last minute stocking stuffers
<brousch> my problems would probably go away if i'd re-encode my flac to mp3
<krondor> but that sucks, you have songs twice or you have lower quality.
<krondor> I wonder if the uploaders for these services would work fine against mp3fs on fuse
<brousch> amazon took my flac uploads, but doesn't see them as music
<brousch> google music refuses to upload about 5% of my flac
<brousch> maybe u1 is worth $4/mo
<brousch> fail
<brousch> submit credit card ->  Internal Server Error
<krondor> damnit now I'm all curious so I know what I'm doing when I'm home.. testing flac/sync
<brousch> krondor: it seems random. it misses files on the same album, which means they were generated with the same settings and tags
<brousch> ok, credit card worked the second time. if i get billed twice rick_h_ gets his legs broken because he's my closest canonical rep
<Wolfger> *sigh*  Two years, and this is not yet done... https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217950
<rick_h__> oh lovely, glad to be of assistance brousch
<brousch> doesn't it feel good to be working for the man?
<rick_h__> heh, definitely
<Wolfger> Oh, right, rick_h__ works for Canonical now. Somebody else I can bitch to about Kubuntu being a blue-headed step-child. :-)
<brousch> wait the streaming plan is separate from the music plan?
<brousch> oh wait, now it showed up
<brousch> and now i experience ubuntuone's legendary upload speed
<Wolfger> heh
<brousch> this could use some updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/MusicStore
<brousch> hmmmm https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-audio-formats-are-supported/
<brousch> mp3 aac and ogg
<brousch> so syncing my flac is futile
<brousch> so are all of these services fail or am i unreasonable?
<krondor> so Google Music is the only service that actually will sync flac?  Just not well.
<brousch> right
<brousch> i give up
<krondor> you'd think U1 would flac being an open codec
<brousch> re-encoding my flac to 320kbps mp3
<brousch> amazon is the least useful since it doesn't sync files
<brousch> google syncs for free
<brousch> u1 streams at the bitrate of your files, google adjusts based on your internet speed
<brousch> google's approach makes more sense to me
<brousch> i should blog this
<greg-g> brousch: "Thinking about getting that special geek of yours a subscription to a music streaming service, PLZ READ THIS FIRST!"
<brousch> heh
<snap-l> rick_h__: Math dice?
<snap-l> I <3 my old job
<snap-l> they're trying to get me to work the last two days of the year since someone won't be able to cover for me.
<snap-l> Half-tempted to say "figure it out", and half-tempted to say "sure, I could use the money over the vacation days".
<_stink_> when have you/will you have officially left?
<snap-l> 1/1/2012
<snap-l> but I have Vacation time to burn
<snap-l> Ah well, I have some time to think about it
<snap-l> I'm on vacation today. Shouldn't even be reading work e-mail. :)
<_stink_> hehe
<brousch> wonderful. all of my music is syncing to U1 as unknown artist, unknown album. only the track name survives
<rick_h__> snap-l: don't think the wife would like it?
<snap-l> rick_h__: Not sure
<snap-l> brousch: Frankly, I didn't have good luck with U1 music on my iPhone
<snap-l> I didn't see why paying $5 per month for the privilege of getting one song to play per session
<brousch> it is not impressing me
<snap-l> Yeah, same here
<brousch> i think google music is the best
<brousch> and i'm back on kde. i got tired of having to hibernate because suspend is broken
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-22
<greg-g> brousch: so, what was broken for you?
<greg-g> when I resume form suspend I have to ctrl+alt+F1 then c+a+F7 to get a non-black screen
<brousch> in xubuntu or in ubuntu one music?
<greg-g> I guess xubuntu (figured you wree refering to Ubuntu)
<snap-l> greg-g: Jesus, how do you keep up with the cc mailing lists?
<snap-l> high traffic, high strawman
<brousch> it locks up on suspend
<brousch> so i have to hibernate, which takes like 5 minutes to reccover from
<greg-g> brousch: ah
<greg-g> snap-l: well, right now, I'm terribly behind
<greg-g> ML is doing a great job, from the little I read
<brousch> also the volume indddicators are worthless. they always show it at 0
<snap-l> Yeah, he is, but man...
<greg-g> yeah, I know, the craziness come out of the woodwork during this process
<greg-g> s/craziness/crazies/
<snap-l> Have tocommend you folks on handling the hypotheticals
<snap-l> "What if I package my music inside the anus of a panda bear, but the panda bear is really, really crotchety"
<snap-l> "is that the same as distribution if I send the panda bear to my brother's place, and upon arrival, it plays Brad Sucks?"
<snap-l> "Thereby irritating the panda, and causing it to maul my brother"
<snap-l> "I mean, it says SA, but it's up a panda ass"
<snap-l> Also, I'm starting to think the CC handles two parts, not one
<snap-l> distribution and remixing
<snap-l> and both sides love to talk past the other side.
<snap-l> sorry, I know this isn't the place to bitch about it, but just wondered about your thoughts. :)
<greg-g> snap-l: sorry, baby duty
<snap-l> Yeah, no worries. :)
<greg-g> and yes, I agree re distro vs remix sub communities
<rick_h__> Blazeix: _stink_ snap-l https://github.com/rspivak/httpcode kind of cool
<snap-l> That's pretty cool
<rick_h__> yea
<rick_h__> dammit, this video is pissing me off. stuck in vesa land
<rick_h__> this is why I get intel, so I don't have to worry about this crap
<Wolfger> Morning.
 * Wolfger wonders why snap-l has a panda-ass mp3 player...
<brousch> amihere?
<rick_h__> yes
<rick_h__> maybe
<brousch> thanks
<brousch> sometimes i'm not sure with pidgin when it comes out of suspend
<brousch> http://www.sitepoint.com/sale/?SNEAK_PEEK&utm_source=email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=day22&utm_campaign=xmas-sale-2011
<brousch> pdf+epub+mobi
 * Wolfger looks around... "No, brousch, you're not here."
<Wolfger> That would have been creepy if I looked around and he was standing there behind me.
<snap-l> rick_h__: Did you see today's Woot?
<rick_h_droid> yes...
<jrwren> i wonder what ubuntu's cash situation is. could they afford to buy the IP from nv/ati and hire devs to write good drivers?
<brousch> seems expensive. i can get a nook color for that price
<snap-l> brousch: Yeah, but you get the largest screen of all of them
<rick_h__> eink > *
<brousch> black and white
<brousch> i need color damnit
<snap-l> brousch: Right, so no Angry Birds for you.
<rick_h__> i think we've hashed this over before
<jrwren> why do you need color in a book reader?
<rick_h__> sorry, saw the nook tablet last night and those jaggy's would kill me in reading
<brousch> magazines. kids books.
<snap-l> rick_h__: They're not that bad
<jrwren> true. distro is beautiful in color, so is flipbook.
<jrwren> but if you are reading like an adult... eink is excellent replacement for paperbacks
<rick_h__> snap-l: yea, maybe over time I'd get used to it, but just in skimming there last night it was distracting
<jrwren> i had a similar reaction to a non antialiased line recently.
<jrwren> i thought, "why the fuck can I see the pixels jagged?"
<snap-l> The only time I really notice it is in italicized text.
<brousch> also having the kindle reader+nook reader+fb reader + the whole google  and amazon android markets is just nice
<rick_h__> snap-l: it's done...
<snap-l> rick_h__: The deed?
<rick_h__> yea
<snap-l> Uh oh
<snap-l> Erica know? :)
<rick_h__> not yet
<snap-l> We have a couch and wifi if you need it. :)
<rick_h__> lol
<rick_h__> well hopefully she'll use it as well so it's part experiment for her demands
<rick_h__> but we'll see
<rick_h__> it's the lowest price I've seen for one even used so wtf
<snap-l> Blame me as an accomplice. :)
<brousch> like living before lightbulbs
<snap-l> rick_h__: You know what this means?
<rick_h__> snap-l: yes...a new one will be out Jan 5th
<snap-l> Amazon will blow out of their refurbs at $199, and then do a complete refresh on the line and make it $250.
<snap-l> It'll be the Kindle Touch DX
<brousch> kindle DY announced for April 1. color e-ink for $249
<snap-l> brousch: Mean
<snap-l> Somehow I don't think the eInk will get color in that form-factor
<snap-l> because it'll make a $500 e-ink device.
<jjesse> brousch, sad news last year for the train at breton village mall: http://www.mlive.com/business/west-michigan/index.ssf/2011/12/man_behind_breton_village_chri.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+grpress+%28The+Grand+Rapids+Press+Latest+News+%7C+MLive.com%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<Wolfger> color would be nice for magazine subscriptions, but I can't think what other purpose color serves in e-book readers. I'm certainly not willing to pay a $100 (or more) premium for color.
<snap-l> jjesse: Aw, that's sad, but very cool
<jjesse> yeah its an awesome train setup
<snap-l> I hope someone takes his enthusiasm
<snap-l> DeVries said he plans to sell his pieces at auction or on eBay.
<snap-l> Oh, that's a bummer.
<jjesse> did i post pictures to google+?
<jjesse> i know i did to facebook
<snap-l> I didn't.
<brousch> jjesse: at least we got to meet him. i made sure george thanked him for doing it
<jjesse> we wrote a note in the book each year thanking him
<jjesse> would be nice if someone bought the entire set and set things up
<jjesse> but i bets its a lot of work
<brousch> just moving it in and out is huge
<brousch> imagine the space he has at home to store it
<snap-l> That's why God invented Garages.
<brousch> this would fill a 3 stall garage
<snap-l> Is it sad that the most useful plugins I have for Firefox / Chrome are reloading plugins?
<brousch> not bookie?
<snap-l> Should have clarified: for work
<brousch> my thumbnail database for digikam is 800MB
<brousch> this does not make dropbox happy
<Wolfger> lol
<snap-l> 800mb of small files?
<brousch> sqlite
<Wolfger> what... dropbox and not Ubuntu One?
<brousch> i suspect ubuntuone would choke and die on something like that
<brousch> i moved it out of a synced folder. that should be better
<brousch> it's cool that digikam gives me that level of control
<brousch> it looks like it can also use a mysql DB
<snap-l> so does a little thing called "UNIX"
<snap-l> they're called "links"
<Wolfger> snap-l: how does a link allow you to move something out of a folder?
<snap-l> move something out of the folder
<snap-l> do ln -s new_location old_location
<Wolfger> but wouldn't the sync also follow that link?
<brousch> i don't think so with dropbox
<Wolfger> Why have I never heard of this before? http://freedesktop.org/software/pulseaudio/pavucontrol/
<Wolfger> (and why do the standard sound controls in Ubuntu suck so badly?)
<snap-l> Wolfger: Heh
<brousch> ahahah, i like that someone suggested Python to jrwren after his Ruby complaint, and it wasn't even one of us
<rick_h__> lol
<brousch> heyhey! i have an ubuntuone indicator in my system tray again. life is good! https://launchpad.net/one-indicator
<brousch> i can right-click it and see wtf it is doing
<jrwren> haha, nice.
<jrwren> i didn't see that.
<snap-l> rick_h__: thanks for the link to the U1DB stuff
<snap-l> Looks interesting
<jrwren> ok, i read twitter, and I still didn't see anyone suggest python.
<snap-l> http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/nmnie/godaddy_supports_sopa_im_transferring_51_domains/
<jrwren> oh, mulka
<jrwren> i xfer from godaddy for lots of other reasons.
<jrwren> this is just another.
<brousch> jrwren: https://twitter.com/#!/JayRWren/status/149872281617838080
<snap-l> Also, Pearson Education supports sopa
<rick_h__> snap-l: see twitter RT from dmarsh if you have a second. Wonder what you and the wife used perhaps?
<snap-l> JoDee's been using GNU Fortran
<snap-l> _stink_: Got any insight?
<brousch> Ah, a banner year. I moved all of my domains off of Register.com and GoDaddy
<jrwren> yeah, maybe I'm naive, but I'd think GNU Fortran is the definitive modern compiler.
<jrwren> but I always think gnu compilers are the definitive modern, and sometimes that just isn't true.
<snap-l> WEll, I think the performant Fortran compilers are Intel's compilers
<snap-l> but my info is about 10 years old.
<jrwren> i think anyone doing fortran for perf reasons needs to take their head out of the sand
<snap-l> heh
<snap-l> Man, now I feel dirty reading Doug Hellmann's book.
<brousch> you're not dirty for reading it, just for buying it
<rick_h__> snap-l: huh?
<snap-l> Addison Wesley is part of Pearson Education, which supports SOPA.
<brousch> BURN IT
<snap-l> It's an eBook
<jrwren> yeah, i just saw tim orielly's tweet.
<rick_h__> snap-l: ah, gotcha
<snap-l> I retweeted.
<jrwren> that is how I saw it.
<snap-l> It was two weeks ago that he mentioned it.
<brousch> rm isn't nearly as spectacular as burning, so i recommend you open it on a kindle and burn the kindle
<snap-l> brousch: You're too kind. :)
<Scott_firebeta> any reason GoDaddy is supporting SOPA?
<snap-l> other than terminal idiocy, not sure.
<Wolfger> because if your domain gets banned, you'll buy a new one
<snap-l> Making room on my shelves for non-SOPA supporters. :)
<snap-l> Although justifying keeping the Art of Computer Programming / Stevens books because Pearson hadn't purchased them yet. ;)
<greg-g> :)
<snap-l> Argh, Chris Crawford's book is on New Riders, a Pearson imprint. :(
<snap-l> principles, or idolizing a game developer that I tried to go out as for Halloween.
<snap-l> when I was in Fifth Grade.
<greg-g> :( this is why Free Software is always seen as extreme. Sticking by your principles gets hard and looks weird
<snap-l> Yeah, no kidding.
<brousch> and then you look like an asshat because you make people realise the things they love are evil
<snap-l> Well, Chris Crawford wins out
<snap-l> though I shall read it with disdain. :)
<snap-l> I'm putting "Publisher Supports SOPA" in the comments field of my listing.
<snap-l> Man, I really hope O'Reilly never becomes evil.
<Scott_firebeta> is Apress evil?
<snap-l> Not to my knowledge.
<snap-l> http://www.thedominoproject.com/2011/12/who-wants-to-break-the-internet.html
<brousch> that would be more useful with links
<brousch> wtf is ABC?
<snap-l> Disney
<Scott_firebeta> ESPN is on the list as well
<Scott_firebeta> another Disney company
<Scott_firebeta> NFL (I can see why they support SOPA)
<brousch> now i can boycott football on principle instead of just because i find it uninteresting?
<snap-l> But of course
<Wolfger> I think that if you want to boycott people who support SOPA you will never see another movie again, nor watch any TV
<Wolfger> listen to very little music
<Wolfger> and reduce your availability of reading material
<snap-l> I'm doing it with books
<snap-l> unfotunately, if I did it with DVD / CDs, I'd have to sell everything. :)
<Wolfger> yep
<snap-l> And I'm already making compromises.
<Wolfger> Just go to Wall Street and get pepper-sprayed. It's less painful, and slightly more effective.
<snap-l> Penguin group has about a billion imprints.
<brousch> it makes sense to target companies that you think can be swayed
<brousch> like tech book publishers
<snap-l> That's my intent
<snap-l> Also, quite frankly, it gets me some shelf space, and gets rid of books that I'm not really reading. ;)
<snap-l> *cough* opportunistic asshole *cough*
<brousch> i'm quoting that on twitter now
<snap-l> ;)
<Wolfger> Oooh, nice and cheap: www.amazon.com/Out-Later-Years-Philosopher-ebook/dp/B004Q9U0L0/ref=br_lf_m_1000706171_1_4_ttl
<Wolfger> snap-l: getting rid of what you've already bought has no effect, really. They got your money.
<snap-l> I know, but they also hate the used market with a passion. :)
<brousch> what would you do if amazon supported sopa?
<snap-l> Die a lot inside.
<snap-l> And then take everything over to John King Books
<Wolfger> I would have to imagine Amazon is violently opposed to SOPA. I mean, if they are found to be selling a book that infringes on a copyright, they could be shut down, right?
<snap-l> Oh yeah
<snap-l> http://www.reddit.com/r/circlejerk/comments/nlieb/why_is_sopa_being_passed_while_im_upvoting_all_of/
<greg-g> wait a second, what the hell is the image at the bottom of that page?
<greg-g> of the circle of aliens
<snap-l> Um....
<snap-l> http://www.reddit.com/r/circlejerk
<snap-l> I guess it's a little too late to say NSFW?
<greg-g> lol
<Wolfger> Didn't see any image.
<Wolfger> Could be that it was blocked from loading.
<snap-l> scroll all the way down
<Wolfger> and now somebody in IT is asking why I'm trying to look at such a thing
<brousch> look at the name
<brousch> it's your own fault
<greg-g> who reads URLs anymore?
<brousch> :P
<Wolfger> I read the URL. It said Reddit. :-p
<Wolfger> I know Reddit is allowed at work (don't ask me why), so I clicked.
<snap-l> Apress information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springer_Science%2BBusiness_Media#Selected_imprints
<Wolfger> http://askubuntu.com/questions/89673/busybox-v1-18-4-ubuntu-11-18-4-2ubuntu2-built-in-shell-ash-enter-help-for-a
<snap-l> That first paragraph makes no sense.
<brousch> they never do, until jcastro comes along and deciphers them
<Wolfger> I love the part where he switches to caps-lock and starts swearing, like that will get people to help him faster...
<snap-l> WHAT, DOESN'T THAT WORK?
<Wolfger> was tempted to edit it to put everything in proper case and remove all swear words, but I just flagged it instead.
<Wolfger> I feel for the guy, but there's really no excuse for that.
<Wolfger> I think I am in love with Louis C.K. http://money.cnn.com/2011/12/22/technology/louis_ck_million/index.htm?source=cnn_bin
<greg-g> snap-l: ah, apress is an imprint of springer? Spring is a mostly-OK (not great, maybe not good, depending on the day/journal) scholarly publisher
<greg-g> s/Spring/Springer/
<snap-l> greg-g: Yeah, most of these publishers have a lot of evil streaks to them
<snap-l> btw: just made $90+ trading in a book back to Amazon.
<rick_h__> snap-l: sweet
<rick_h__> next round at CHC is on snap-l everyone :)
<snap-l> That'll pay for the Morgan Kauffman replacement. :)
<snap-l> Pffffft.
<_stink_> snap-l: not really - i do recall having trouble making cernlibs work with gfortran.  that was maybe 3 years ago
<jcastro> Wolfger: I just edit out the bad stuff
<jcastro> but I was at lunch
<Wolfger> slacker
<greg-g> yay, last conf call for the year starting in 5 minutes!
<greg-g> (watch, I just jinxed it)
<snap-l> (yeah, that would do it. :) )
 * ColonelPanic001 extends welcome to The_Machine
<rick_h__> jcastro: hey, sorry to bug you but my new ultrasharp arrived an my time spent last night didn't get me anywhere.
<rick_h__> any idea where I can take this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/906441
<rick_h__> seems to have a few people out there with the same issue, not sure where to head for irc/docs to debug getting vesa vs intel
<snap-l> http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/product_info.php?products_id=97688
<snap-l> Merry Krampus. :)
<snap-l> (and CC licensed)
<The_Machine> It's alright, i know what you mean
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-23
<snap-l> Good evening
<rick_h_droid> party
<snap-l> We all still have our sanity?
<rick_h_droid> yea wrapping complete so yay
<snap-l> Yeah, I'm glad my wrapping is done
<snap-l> JoDee did most of it, and this afternoon I ducked out to finish her presents
<snap-l> though one isn't quite here ye.
<snap-l> Hope it arrives tomorrow / Saturday.
<snap-l> But not holding my breath
<rick_h_droid> cutting it close aren't we?
<snap-l> Well, I knew it might not make it here in time
<snap-l> frankly if it's late, oh well
<rick_h_droid> gotcha
<snap-l> it's just a T-shirt anyway.
<snap-l> I love how my uncle addressed a card to me "Crig"
<snap-l> Really, i don't have a complex.
<rick_h_droid> lol, not a close uncle I guess
<snap-l> No, he's just not particularly good with social graces.
<snap-l> He calls me "the boy".
<snap-l> at least to my dad.
<snap-l> and my mom "the wife"
<rick_h_droid> nice
<snap-l> Yeah, awesome, isn't it?
<rick_h_droid> I do refer to Michael as "the boy"
<snap-l> On occasion, it's socially acceptable
<rick_h_droid> now I'm going to feel bad
<snap-l> Don't feel bad just becuase my uncle is a putz.
<snap-l> or rather, can be a putz
<snap-l> on the same token, he sent us $$, so I'm not complaining either.
<rick_h_droid> hah
<snap-l> rick_h_droid: Did you just get your KindleDX?
<snap-l> or did you just get the shipping otice that they overtnighted it?
<rick_h_droid> snapl, no but got tracking that it's overnigbt
<snap-l> Oh, nice.
<rick_h_droid> normally Woot stuff takes 10+, days
<snap-l> I can see what you'll be doing tomorrow
<snap-l> stalking the elusive driver.
<rick_h_droid> heh
<rick_h_droid> usually overnight comes in a van in the morning.
<rick_h_droid> but sure it must be a crazy day tomorrow for them
<snap-l> Oh hell yes.
<snap-l> If they do show up, expect your package to be launched from said van.
<rick_h_droid> hah
<rick_h__> lol http://www.woot.com/Forums/viewpost.aspx?PostID=4771431&PageIndex=1&ReplyCount=237
<rick_h__> guess WV isn't a very literate state...who'd have thunk it
<rick_h__> morning party people
<_stink_> morning
<_stink_> are peeps working today?
<rick_h__> yea, new job == no vacation days to spare
<_stink_> yeah, bummer
<rick_h__> all good, think it'll be a light day.
<rick_h__> everyone else on my team is gone
<rick_h__> shoot, most everyone is gone
<_stink_> we're technically working today, but i'm work from home, and i bet it's going to be quiet there anyway
<rick_h__> and I'm out all next week
<_stink_> yeah
<Wolfger> Morning. I'm working.
<Wolfger> for some value of "working"
<_stink_> hah
<rick_h__> heh, exactly
<snap-l> I'm working today
<brousch> i have a half day
<snap-l> I have a fool-day.
<brousch> at the old job?
<snap-l> Yep
<snap-l> New job starts in January.
<brousch> greg-g: http://9to5mac.com/2011/11/18/does-apple-support-the-stop-online-piracy-act-by-proxy-at-least/
<snap-l> Yeah, it looks like the BSA pulled their support
<snap-l> I sent a note to my review rep at Pearson to say that I wouldn't be doing any more promo stuff for them if they support SOPA>
<brousch> too bad. i was just getting my annoyingly anti-apple rant ready again
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> My hope is that companies listen to what we're telling them re: SOPA being a bad deal, and piracy not being the problem they need to chase.
<snap-l> my fear is they won't listen.
<snap-l> (still)
<Wolfger> When somebody from "the industry" talks about how piracy is hurting their business I just want to scream, "Louis C.K., motherf***er!" in their face.
<Wolfger> of course, Louis C.K. is hurting their business too, by self-publishing his video. :-)
<snap-l> Louis CK is a datapoint
<snap-l> he's not proof
<snap-l> however, there are a LOT of datapoints
<Wolfger> He's the most recent of several datapoints
<Wolfger> It's also impractical to scream proof at somebody. Single datapoints are much better for screaming. ;-)
<jrwren> what to do with this day off?
<Wolfger> http://geekout.blogs.cnn.com/2011/12/22/vader-takes-on-hitler-in-historical-rap-battle/?hpt=hp_c2
<brousch> jrwren: occupy detroit
<jrwren> lolz
<Wolfger> brousch++
<jcastro> hey rick_h__
<jcastro> I am realizing something lately the more I use unity
<rick_h__> jcastro: yep
<jcastro> I'm not using the launcher icons either
<jcastro> I'm like a pseudo tiling window manager guy
<jcastro> but I do thinks like take showers
<rick_h__> yea, that's a solid plus on your side
<jcastro> hah
<rick_h__> yea, my desktop I run unity on, but I just use it for browser/terminal tiled side by side
<jcastro> rick_h__: so when they remove the huge icons from the home dash
<jcastro> and gimme back my collapseable quake dash
<jcastro> I'll be good to go
<rick_h__> awesome
<brousch> so the key to running unity without annoyance is to ignore the gui?
<rick_h__> :)
<rick_h__> brousch: you're never happy
<rick_h__> "oh...hmm..unity..."
<rick_h__> "gnome3 ftw! hell yeaz bitches!"
<rick_h__> "so KDE is a lot nicer than it was last week!"
<rick_h__> "xubuntu, wow, great install"
<rick_h__> :P
<brousch> i like kde, but i keep using all my ram with it
<brousch> yes, they all suck in some way. now i have to decide what annoys me the least
<brousch> i have unity, gnome shell, kde, and xfce installed right now and can switch between them at login
<rick_h__> next, install awesome and you can switch it out at login :)
<rick_h__> or xmonad
<brousch> what was that python tiling window manager?
<rick_h__> something with a b...bluetile or something?
<rick_h__> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/bluetile-052-tiling-window-manager.html
<brousch> i am starting to realize how hard i am to please
<rick_h__> welcome to the club! here's your card, and your wall plate.
<Wolfger> There's a wall plate? I didn't get a wall plate.
<brousch> i don't like this card. it clashes with my debit card
<snap-l> I wish my video card matched my motherboard.
<brousch> wall plate? like i would spoil my perfectly white walls with such trash
<snap-l> it's all the wrong color, even though I only see it whenever I open the computer
<brousch> snap-l: but you know it's there
<rick_h__> see, the crew of "hard to please" just keeps getting bigger
<rick_h__> mismatches hardware, off color wall plates...damn picky people
<snap-l> brousch: Yes, yes, I know
<snap-l> and the heatsinks are gold, and not black
<rick_h__> spray paint them. I hear that's good for thermal conductivity
<snap-l> rick_h__: Heavy laquer?
<rick_h__> oh definitely, rustoleam I think is best
<brousch> one thing i haven't tried is unity2d
<brousch> the 3d depeendency in unity annoys me because i have older computers it fails on
<jcastro> rick_h__: hey if that bug was self inflicted don't forget to delete the bug report if it's useless now
<rick_h__> jcastro: I marked it invalid and noted the fix/issue
<jcastro> <3
<snap-l> I supervised.
<brousch> bah, unity2d gave me 1 workspace, no obvious way to add more, and the menus still self-hide in the top bar
<snap-l> Apparently that's the "Unity" part of UNity
<snap-l> The unified menu bar
<Wolfger> the unity menu bar should go unify itself with a stick of dynamite
<snap-l> I won't argue with that.
<Wolfger> I can more or less live with every other thing Unity does, but that menu bar make the entire thing a horrible user experience.
<snap-l> Well, it essentially killed focus follows mouse for me
<Wolfger> yep. It completely breaks that.
<Wolfger> So when somebody asks how to do something in bash, I probably should not answer with anything that begins in "perl -e", should I?
<ColonelPanic001> you should.
<snap-l> Wolfger: you can, though it's not considered polite to do so
<Wolfger> snap-l: that is what I thought
<Wolfger> I like ColonelPanic001's answer better, though :-)
<snap-l> Well, the difference between polite and rude is listening to ColonelPanic001's advice.
<ColonelPanic001> \o/
<snap-l> Also, best tool for the job and such
<ColonelPanic001> I have to quote that somewhere.
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, non-joking answer is a lot of the time, it's easier/etc in perl anyway. I hate writing shell scripts, so as soon as I need a loop, I switch to Perl/etc
<snap-l> Depends on the loop
<snap-l> if it's just something to iterate over files, I'll write it in bash
<ColonelPanic001> maybe then, yeah
<rick_h__> ColonelPanic001: you're doing it wrong :P
<rick_h__> "as soon as I need a for loop I get a Python shell out..."
<ColonelPanic001> that was the "etc" :P
<ColonelPanic001> I'm just more used to Perl
<brousch> rick_h__++
<Wolfger> I just find that "perl -e" is the most useful bash command in existence. :-)
<Wolfger> with the possible exceptions of ls and grep
<Wolfger> oh, and man
<snap-l> perl -e, the most useful command since the invention of man.
<snap-l> er, wait.
<rick_h__> ipython
<snap-l> I <3 ipython
<rick_h__> why wait for the script to run, run it as you type it :)
<snap-l> ipython is awesome for noodling in python
<rick_h__> I use it for shell stuff as well
<snap-l> I wish every language had ipython-like features
<snap-l> reminds me a lot of dinking around with gdb
<snap-l> although not as horrid
 * rick_h__ starts chanting..." I will not look at the bzr logs to see who the @#$#@ wrote this code...I will not....
<snap-l> Oh, c'mon. :)
<snap-l> git blame is cathartic. :)
<jcastro> anyone use zenoss before?
<snap-l> jcastro: No, but I have the T-Shirts and hats.
<jcastro> heh
<rick_h__> jcastro: tried once, they've done a lot of talks at OLF
<jcastro> me too
<rick_h__> seemed cool, but packages always seemed a bit off
<jcastro> I'm going to fix them
<jcastro> with juju
<rick_h__> ah, gotcha
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> let me restate
<jcastro> I'm going to show them how to fix themselves
<jcastro> with juju
<snap-l> heh
 * snap-l needs to look more into Juju
<snap-l> seems interesting, but not quite sure where it fits.
<jcastro> do you need to fire up and tear down instances over and over?
<snap-l> Not generally
<snap-l> but I may at some point
<snap-l> I would like something that build virtualbox instances quickly
<snap-l> that doesn't entail downloading an image over the Internet ala vagrant.
<rick_h__> you only download the imange once
<rick_h__> and you can build your own locally
<jcastro> someone is working on a VB provider actually
<rick_h__> I can't wait until this weekend is past. everyone I ever bought anything from is tring to let me know they'll deliver before christmas
<jcastro> heh
<snap-l> heh
<snap-l> Yeah, I'm ready to be done with the holiday season.
<jrwren> http://blog.jcuff.net/2011/12/cautionary-tale-about-storage-and.html
<rick_h__> I need an "out of office" like flag. "All gifts purcahsed...done buying"
<snap-l> RETAILER_PISSOFF
<rick_h__> jrwren: lol
<snap-l> "Increase your rod-on quality" - Ah, good ol' junk spam
<snap-l> jrwren: that reminds me of the ME student that was upset because they were only getting 99% CPU according to 'top', and wanted their process to be niced lower than the kernel so they could get 100%
<jrwren> rofl
<jrwren> snap-l: well, I guess they COULD run a RTOS :)
<jrwren> or run on a kernel-less system.
<rick_h__> woot, dx loading up
<rick_h__> pdfs do look nicer *sigh* but lack of whispersync and such is going to be a pita
<snap-l> rick_h__: DX doesn't have 3G?
<rick_h__> it does, but it'd doesn't sync pdfs you load yourself
<rick_h__> if it's outside the AMZ ecosystem no whispersync
<rick_h__> I guess that's true of the outside mobi as well so nvm
<snap-l> rick_h__: Yeah, I didn't think anything but AMZ content got Whispersync.
<rick_h__> just struck me when I loaded a ton of pdfs and none are where I left off :(
<rick_h__> doh, cool though
<snap-l> None of the readers I've used have ever synced loaded content.
<rick_h__> yea, it wasn't bad but when I started using the web reader some it was very cool
<rick_h__> now I've got two kindles + web reader
<rick_h__> and the phone is more usable, though not sure when I'd pick that over the web reader
<jcastro> I keep my old kindle
<jcastro> can't stand long-term reading on a tablet/phone
<rick_h__> yea, I just have gotten to doing too many technical books and oreilly deals that look much better on the DX
<rick_h__> but kindle is the one true reading device for sure. Eink or bust
<Wolfger> 2 more days...
<rick_h__> before?
<CrusaderAD> The birth of some dude from the middle east.
<rick_h__> ah, that's good. Feel like I should have gotten a gift or something
<snap-l> hah
<greg-g> hilarious, @MPAA on twitter is following 1,666 accounts, while only 757 accounts follow it
<Wolfger> rick_h__: before I get the sweet taste of e-ink on my hands
<brousch> rick_h__: my son liked muppets from space. thanks for the suggestion
<brousch> whoa, it worked. godaddy gave up
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> them giving up would be them going away
<brousch> well we made them cry. that is something
<rick_h_31> brousch glad he liked it
<jrwren> it doesn't matter, does anyone really want ot do business with anyone who even previously supported it?
<greg-g> jrwren: yeah, especially someone who had their GC working with congress people on the drafts
<Blazeix> or a company known for terrible service and being jerks in general. I'm kind of surprised that people who care about SOPA still use godaddy.
<Blazeix> s/use/used/
<krondor> I've long since boycotted GoDaddy it's just another validation of why.
<rick_h__> I think the thing is that it's just work to move
<rick_h__> it's not so easy as just go from amazon.com to xxx.com next time
<rick_h__> all your old stuff is there, you've got to figure out how to unlock your domains, get the auth codes, wait on emails, etc
<krondor> yeah domain transfers can be a bitch for sure
<rick_h__> lol http://twitter.com/#!/hipsterhacker/status/150301726040264704
<jcastro> rick_h__: hah
<snap-l> J's mom is over
<greg-g> have fun!
<snap-l> greg-g: Ho boy
<jrwren> greg-g: exactly!  fuck your GC and fuck lobby owned congress.  :)
<snap-l> My favorite when I transferred my domains was trying to get through their privacy bullshit
<snap-l> forgot the password, and e-mail address was on an old account
<snap-l> literally faxed them my drivers license and they STILL wouldn't unlock the domain
<snap-l> finally figured out what I used, unlocked the domain, and vowed never to deal with GoDaddy ever again.
<snap-l> They're the Mel Farr of the Internet.
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mel_Farr
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnesVqoOPwA
<Blazeix> to be fair, "I don't have the password nor access to the email account" does sound kind of shady :P
<snap-l> right, and it's my own damn fault
<snap-l> but if I provide ID and go through their stupid hoops, I'd expect to get access again
<snap-l> And again, I'm glad I guessed it, otherwise I'd still have some domains registered withthem.
<jrwren> lol @ mel farr
<jrwren> but he is a superstarr!
<jrwren> and has a far better deal.
<jrwren> i moved to simpledns. api access to manage my domains FTW!
<jrwren> but i moved from register.com and from bluehost.
<jrwren> i don't think I ever was with godaddy
<snap-l> gandi.net
<snap-l> that's what the real hippies of OSS use. :)
<jrwren> i'm a capitalist, not a commie
<jrwren> yet simpledns is french, go figure.
<jcastro> rick_h__:
<jcastro> explain something to me
<jcastro> since you're like android fan #1 or something
<jrwren> lol
<snap-l> if rick_h__ is #1 fan, Android is in trouble.
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/113210431006401244170/posts/Xp4nBqTyk97
<jcastro> why do people buy non nexus phones?
<jcastro> if they want upgrades
<jrwren> no idea.
<jrwren> i've no idea why anyone would buy a carrier controlled phone given todays rate of change.
<jrwren> its one huge reason I run ios
<jcastro> I'm having a hard time finding any reason
<jcastro> but if you say so. :)
<jrwren> i guess you can just root your phone and upgrade the android on it.
<jrwren> i guess that is the use case.
<jcastro> well the thing is
<jcastro> people think android is a product
<jcastro> but it's not
<jcastro> _nexus_ is a product
<rick_h__> jcastro: because people use real carriers that don't have nexus phones
<rick_h__> and nexus phones only come out every OS release, so there's big gaps where people's contracts run out and they feel compelled to get new shiny devices
<rick_h__> however, as someone that's learned my lesson...nexus ftw (hopefully come ICS+1)
<brousch> i see others buy non-nexus devices, and i see their suffering
<brousch> so i wait patiently for a more open device
<jcastro> rick_h__: they're pretty consistant, usually always right before the holidays
<jcastro> every year
<jcastro> but that can be expensive
<jcastro> I go every other year
<rick_h_droid> jcastro yea but this is the first chance at Verizon
<jcastro> nod
<rick_h_droid> galaxy s was the first to run on sprint
<jcastro> I hope they just make quad band ones from now on
<jcastro> does verizon have a "bring your own phone"?
<rick_h_droid> yea I'm going to be jealous when yours works in Budapest
<rick_h_droid> no which is why it's contracts and subsidies or bust
<brousch> the droid1 has been good to me
<greg-g> I love this title: 2011 in Review: The year secrecy jumped the shark
<greg-g> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/12/2011-review-year-secrecy-jumped-shark
<brousch> d000d brondsema is speaking at pycon! https://us.pycon.org/2012/schedule/presentation/131/
<snap-l> That's awesome!
<rick_h_droid> yea, good stuff brousch
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-24
<VisualAssassin> whatsup everyone, long time
<snap-l> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/nom3v/suicidal_linux_the_only_thing_you_have_to_lose_is/
<brousch> so wrong, but i love it
<brousch> http://laughingsquid.com/christmas-defecation-traditions-in-catalonia/
<Blazeix> yep, definitely not clicking that link.
<snap-l> Blazeix: hah
<brousch> Blazeix: it's just some harmless pooping figurines and log beating
<rick_h__> brousch: only you would find that link
<greg-g> merry xmas eve
<_stink_> you too!
<_stink_> but not the rest of you jerks.
<_stink_> :P
<n0p> whats the scoop on this unity and/or gnome shell thing, do people actually like this?
<snap-l> I use UNity.
<n0p> i'm not getting it so far, actually getting frustrated
<n0p> did you change your workflow to use it?
<snap-l> Well, I stopped using focus follows mouse
<n0p> i think i'm so engrained in things like desktops (to the left/right)
<n0p> been trying to figure out how to customize things (like hide that side menu thingy, etc)  looks like quite a bit of tweaking required
<snap-l> It's not that difficult to customize.
<n0p> ok
<n0p> i've tried rigth clicking on everything hoping for prefs, but no go
<n0p> i'll go rtfm'ing, but my initial tought was ick
<snap-l> Check askubuntu.com
<snap-l> don't have a link roght now, but there's a customization thread on there.
<snap-l> That'll get you started.
<n0p> yeah, saw there looked like a bit of stuff on omgubuntu
<n0p> just scanned it, stated like, nothing out of the box, you have to install x and y
<snap-l> yeah, unfortunately.
<n0p> i;ll have to make a chc and see how your workflow is ;-)
<snap-l> Heh
<n0p> may end up going the way of rick_h__, lookout awesome :-D
<n0p> cool, well merry chirstmas!
<snap-l> You too!
<brousch> n0p: join us in kubuntuland
<brousch> it's easily customized over here
<greg-g> hey, merry christmas n0p ! (and snap-l and brousch and rick_h__ and Blazeix and jcastro and jrwren and Wolfger and ColonelPanic001 and _stink_ and jjesse )
<brousch> greg-g: that's tomorrow d00d
<snap-l> greg-g: Thank you, though. :)
<snap-l> and a very Merry Christmas to you all
<snap-l> y'all rule.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-25
<rick_h__> +1 merry christmas all, I think I hear santa out the window
<rick_h__> ok, I'm much more beat than I should be for 8pm
<brousch> rick_h__: how much wrapping do you have?
<rick_h__> brousch: did it through the week
<rick_h__> all I had to do was put out and snack on a few cookies
<rick_h__> my first year eating cookies and leaving bits
<jjesse> my 3 year old already doesn't believe in santa
<rick_h__> what?
<jjesse> Caleb told me Santa wasn't real
<brousch> oh crap, forgot cookies
<rick_h__> well Caleb is getting *#$@$#@ this year, and a black eye...trust me :)
<jjesse> hahaha he already had half of his christmas
<brousch> looks like santa is getting truffles
<jjesse> as we had to do our christmas this morning before we left for in-laws
<rick_h__> ouch
<rick_h__> ugh, my inlaws are going to have to wait. The morning of is always family time
<rick_h__> we visit eve and afternoon of day
<jjesse> we've always split holidays
<rick_h__> but morning is no compromise
<jjesse> my brother is like that
<rick_h__> yea, we do as well, my family is christmas eve and the in laws get chirstmas day
<rick_h__> but still, we're not getting anywhere until 1pm
<jjesse> but i don't want to drive 2 hours to in-laws on christmas day
<brousch> we do home xmas, then up to ravenna for second breakfast xmas, then to fremont for lunch xmas, then back to GR for another xmas
<jjesse> wow
<jjesse> we split each year
<brousch> crazy
<brousch> but do-able
<jjesse> did brunch this morning w/ my folks and my one brother and gave presents
<jjesse> then drove to the east side
<jjesse> i do understand the joy of being in own house for christmas
<jjesse> but its not big enough of a deal to force the issue
<jrwren> 5
<snap-l> God, that's done
<snap-l> Family on CHristmas Eve
<snap-l> with my cousins.
<_stink_> heh
<_stink_> phew.
<brousch> there. santa has left the building
<brousch> now i'm off to bed
<mydogsname1srudy> and its Christmas   Merry Christmas everyone
<snap-l> Merry Coffe
<snap-l> e
<snap-l> Haven't had my first cup yet so Christmas can't start yet.
<brousch> gifts have been opened. thomasfest is in effect
<snap-l> Awesome. :)
<snap-l> OK, coffee unlocked. Merry Christmas, all!
<jrwren> i heard rumors of raspberry pi.
<_stink_> ohrly??
<_stink_> Merry Christmas, everyone
<snap-l> Howdy from the front room
<snap-l> got the laptop on my lap, and pretty much the entire front froom in the den. ;)
<rick_h_droid> are we having fun yet?
<snap-l> Allegedly.
<snap-l> Also, noetwork printing = A+
<snap-l> Never ever buying another printer without an Ethernet jack
<snap-l> in fact, everything in my life had better be Wifi enabled or have an Ethernet jack
<rick_h_droid> yea that's the truth
<rick_h_droid> snapl you guys at home this afternoon?
<snap-l> This afternoon? WE're over at my parents place.
<snap-l> (yes, my parents are coming here, then we're going there. IT's messed up)
<Wolfger> Merry xmas everybody!
<Wolfger> snap-l: That's.... uh... a nice way to... waste gas?
<snap-l> Wolfger: I am their son; I don't claim to understand them.
<snap-l> phew
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-17
<greg-g> snap-l: I'm uploading at 300-400 kBytes/sec, not bad here
<greg-g> snap-l: ugh, sorry to hear about jodee's gma :(
<snap-l> greg-g: Way to rub it in (re the upload speed)
<snap-l> greg-g: Thanks.
<greg-g> snap-l: hey, it's faster than what I have at home!
<greg-g> it's so fast, I'm trying to think of things to download/upload :)
<snap-l> greg-g: Grrrrrrrr. :)
<snap-l> Those speed tests last night made me realize that I no lonver even get 2Mbps up
<rick_h_> morning
<snap-l> Good morning
<brousch> yessir
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox?ref_=pe_36900_27262360 <- thoughts?
<brousch> 720p?
<snap-l> I have a 32" TV
<snap-l> 1080p is a dream
<brousch> Min eis only 40"
<snap-l> Let me rephrase: The best my TV can currently do is 720p
<snap-l> and that's fine
<brousch> barbaric
<rick_h_> 720P is find for 32"
<rick_h_> only when you get bigger does it become noticeable
<snap-l> I'm looking at it as something that can do Netflix in the living room
<snap-l> as opposed to the Wii
<snap-l> I'm not expecting much, and this looks pretty entry-level
<rick_h_> so LT looks ok as long as you didn't want to wire it in so your wireless can take it
<brousch> My blue ray player has netflix on it, so I haven't really looked around
<rick_h_> time to upgrade to 802.11N :)
<snap-l> I have N
<brousch> I prefer to wire in everything that can be
<juped> hi.
<brousch> I just ran 1 cat6 cable and put a switch in my entertainment center
<juped> Never used the ROKU, although I did play with the WD-TV.. then returned it.
<juped> It was trash.
<snap-l> Yeah, the reviews of the Roku seem pretty high
<snap-l> and my bro-in-law has one that he seems to like
<jrwren> my 27" TV is 1080p
<snap-l> jrwren: And when did you buy it?
<jrwren> a few months ago?
<jrwren> the 1080p is really only nice when plugging in a PC
<snap-l> Yeah, and this is more than adequate.
<snap-l> It's already been one-clicked. ;)
<jrwren> one-click os so dangerous.
<jrwren> if only roku would run XBMC :]
<juped> that'd be great.
<juped> I love XBMC personally.. although I did have to drill a few through a few walls in my living room as I didn't want to bother with the wireless wrapper.
<juped> to lay down cat6
<jrwren> wireless wrapper?
<rick_h_> <3 my rokus
<jcastro_> <3 rokus
<jcastro_> roku with plex is lovely
<jrwren> i don't want to transcode.
<jrwren> its crazy how ahead of its time xbmc was 5+yrs ago
<jcastro_> the roku isn't powerful enough to handle a bunch of things, so you have to transcode
<jcastro_> keeping in mind it's like, a 50 dollar device
<snap-l> I'm never taking PTO ever again
<snap-l> fucking plumbing went wonky
<snap-l> seriously
<snap-l> Glad I bought the Roku now, as it appears Amazon's Prime Videos are messed up with the version of Chrome I'm running
<snap-l> Fuck you, DRM
<nullspace> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6090168_700b_v1.jpg
<snap-l> nullspace: Works for me.
<jrwren> lol @ 999
<lmorchard> Woo, I can has xchat
<rick_h_> party
<rick_h_> now to get irrsi alive and kicking (though I need need to check out weechat sometime)
<brousch> pidgin!
<rick_h_> fail
<lmorchard> I use pidgin on windows, but it makes me grumpy
<lmorchard> I had an irssi + screen thing going, but switched to znc + colloquy on os x
<jrwren> i have a sparse file which i would like to move from computer A to B. 220MB actual used, 16GB sparse expanded. Anyone have suggestions on how to move it without expanding it?
<rick_h_> jrwren: can you split a sparse file?
<rick_h_> I'd guess you'd get several of the large files though :/
<jrwren> right
<jrwren> tar and zip both ignore the sparseness, so I get a huge file.
<jrwren> oh, maybe tar -S option
<rick_h_> http://www.cardsagainsthumanity.com/holidaystats/ nice
<snap-l> lmorchard: I use weechat personally. It seems to work nicely
<widox> rick_h_: heh, awesome. I finally played it last week, hilarious
<jcastro_> I dig weechat
<jcastro_> rick_h_: I got that for Jill this xmas
<jcastro_> Cards ahgainst humanity
<snap-l> jcastro_: It's a great party game
<snap-l> "Les invited you to join Rush" <- Hell yeah, but I think Neil might be upset.
<snap-l> rick_h_: Not going to be able to make CHC this week. JoDee's Grandma's funeral is that day.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-18
<rick_h_> snap-l: not a problem. Take care of the wife
<snap-l> Will do. She's fine. I think it's more keeping her from disembowling her relatives.
<snap-l> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-etAJR9dODfY/UM--lfTF7gI/AAAAAAAAo_o/Es6994pwUE8/s905/Here+Comes+The+King.jpg
<snap-l> If anyone decides I need to be buried, please for the love of God and all that is holy, do NOT bury me in a shitty beer casket
<rick_h_> odoul's not good enough for you?
<snap-l> Morning
<rick_h_> morn
<snap-l> Did anyone receive a membership reminder via e-mail for MUG?
<rick_h_> yep, got mine
<snap-l> Oh, cool. :)
<snap-l> I have no way of knowing if they went out or not. :)
<snap-l> We have a lot of members expiring, so I wanted to be sure they were getting the mail. ;)
<brousch> I didn't get one
<snap-l> brousch: Are you a member of MUG?
<snap-l> (rhetorical question. ;) )
<brousch> Just sayin
<devinheitmueller> snap-l: fyi, this is what it looks like:  http://pastebin.com/PmVrp0aa
<snap-l> Dammit. the Avairis address is still in there. Shoot.
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: Thank you. :)
<devinheitmueller> np
<devinheitmueller> I look forward to the continued use of the excellent facilities provided by the Farmington Hills library.  :-)
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: Next time you're in MIchigan on MUG night, I'm sure they'll come in handy. ;)
<devinheitmueller> Indeed.
<snap-l> jcastro_: Thanks! :)
<ColonelPanic001> club metal #13 \m/
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: Hope you enjoy it!
<ColonelPanic001> good so far. I like the club metals, glad you throw that in, too
<snap-l> Thanks!
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: I have a special holiday episode dropping later this week
<snap-l> that'll be the last for the year
<ColonelPanic001> \o/
<snap-l> I think it's hysterical, personally. :)
<snap-l> Just think: Mayan Apocalypse + Christmas Music = ? ;)
<ColonelPanic001> haha
<ColonelPanic001> not that you need more tedius crap to do, but ever consider doing a torrent or something of these by year or something? It'd be handy to download them in one shot.
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: I'm not sure if Archive.org handles torrenting
<ColonelPanic001> I didn't even know you could do podcasts with it until you did, much less do I know about that, heh
<ColonelPanic001> I only ever use torrents for linux isos anyway, not my area, so I couldn't even suggest anything else
<ColonelPanic001> this all boils down to "lol i don't like right click save as"
<snap-l> Heh. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> this wouldn't even come to mind if I'd stop being stupid and keep up with the podcast
<snap-l> That's what Beyond Pod is for. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> I always forget about it for months, then something reminds me, I listen and think "I forgot this is awesome", then repeat
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, I just have a hard time with podcasts. My music listening is only ever in the car, or at work, and at work I tend to go for classical or more minimalist stuff so as to not be distracting
<ColonelPanic001> and in the car, well, I don't wnat to burn a CD for every episode
<ColonelPanic001> though it's tempting.
<brousch> Do you not have a smartphone?
<ColonelPanic001> I does
<ColonelPanic001> well, I have work's smartphone. Close enough, heh
<brousch> Does your car not have an audio line-in?
<ColonelPanic001> not that I'm aware of
<ColonelPanic001> I tried an FM transmitter, but it blows. three feet to the rear window antenna is too far, I guess. heh
<ColonelPanic001> fwiw, it's a 2004 civic
<ColonelPanic001> stock radio
<brousch> get a new radio
<brousch> $100 installed and you can be podcasting in your car
<ColonelPanic001> I don't think you appreciate how cheap I am.
<ColonelPanic001> I've thought about it though. Just having a USB-in on the thing would be fantastic
<brousch> line-in is cheap
<brousch> I got lucky. My radio died so I had to get a new one
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<_stink_> ColonelPanic001: pay me $20 and i'll smash your stock radio
<brousch> Just leave the window down. You're in friggin Detroit
<ColonelPanic001> ^
<ColonelPanic001> anyone have a cli music player of choice?
<devinheitmueller> Weird.  The old-releases.ubuntu.com is missing the i386 binaries for lucid.
<devinheitmueller> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/ vs. http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/
<rick_h_> jrwren_: nice find on the nasa johnson style video lol
<rick_h_> hmm http://status.net/2012/12/18/upcoming-changes-in-the-status-net-service
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: CLI player: I'd use something like mpg321 for streaming
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: If you can get a SSH tunnel to your home machine, I'd totally recommend using Squeezeslave and the Logitech Media Server.
<snap-l> but that's because I'm crazy.
<ColonelPanic001> heh, thanks
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: If you decide to go that route, let me know.
<snap-l> I've got some tips / tricks to help out
<_stink_> ColonelPanic001: i used http://mp3blaster.sourceforge.net/ for a long time
<ColonelPanic001> it was giving me problems with the sound device, I'll have to try again
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: Also, if you want to borrow a FM transmitter, I have the Mac Ally FM transmitter that plugs into the cigarette lighter
<snap-l> it tends to get a better signal, since it's using the car's electrical system.
<ColonelPanic001> I thought about messing with that kind of thing, too - just boosting the power outright or something, actually
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: Next CHC or MUG meeting, let me know and I'll bring it
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: Or, if you prefer, I'll mail it to you, no charge. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> will-do. I expect I'll make it out to another one in OC sometime around 2015 ;)
<ColonelPanic001> nah, it's not that big of a deal, but I do appreciate it
<snap-l> just send me your address. And it's no big deal. I'm at the post office at least once a week
<ColonelPanic001> _stink_ will smash my window and steal it
<ColonelPanic001> I wok in Detroit, as brousch pointed out
<snap-l> That's your problem. ;)
<snap-l> It's portable. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> I wok in detroit. I'm a chef
 * snap-l is having none of your excuses.
<ColonelPanic001> besides, then I lose my excuse to replace the radio
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/Macally-Transmitter-Charger-Devices-iceFM/dp/B000GFHHWI <- this is the transmitter.
<ColonelPanic001> fancy
<ColonelPanic001> hi
<snap-l> howdy.
<snap-l> Sorry, got carried away. ;)
<snap-l> http://status.net/2012/12/18/upcoming-changes-in-the-status-net-service
<brousch> Nice post, rick_h_ from 45 minutes ago
<rick_h_> snap-l: hah! I win, see :04
<rick_h_> :P
<snap-l> rick_h_: Bah. :)
<brousch> Get him! Pile it on!
<rick_h_> now I see snap-l has me on /ignore
 * rick_h_ hangs head in shame
<snap-l> Figures you'd post something about a service that I actually use before I do. ;)
<rick_h_> well G+ linkage ftw
<brousch> Although I did have a question about what it means
<rick_h_> but still interesting, curious what's coming
<brousch> So he's shutting down Status.net and identi.ca, and starting some other thing?
<snap-l> Well, not exactly
<snap-l> it's getting transitioned off of a LAMP stack
<snap-l> and going to a node.js stack
<snap-l> http://pump.io/
<brousch> So it will be a similar service, but on node instead of lamp?
<snap-l> It'll use a different (and possibly incompatible, not sure) protocol.
<snap-l> https://github.com/e14n/pump.io
<rick_h_> heh, need to keep up the shiny
<rick_h_> but I suppose this is going to be something of a move like app.net to be the protocol vs the social app itself
<rick_h_> which is good
<rick_h_> mongo, ugh
<brousch> node and mongo! Double win!
<snap-l> http://statusnetdev.net/inbox.html
<snap-l> rick_h_: It supports databank, which means it'll use mongo, redis, etc.
<widox> heh. another bootstrap CSS site
<brousch> I don't like bootstrap. Too much crap in the html
<widox> its got some nice defaults, but everyone that uses it just usese the default
<widox> like wordpress themes, every site looks the same
<rick_h_> yea, just better looking default ootb...but ugh at the jquery
<brousch> I like http://responsive.gs/
<brousch> Wait, that's not it
<brousch> http://semantic.gs/
<snap-l> https://twitter.com/mattgemmell/status/281070517136527360
<Blazeix> for bootstrap alternatives, i've been meaning to check out http://foundation.zurb.com/ for a while
<snap-l> OK, now people are just making shit up.
 * snap-l is going to make a framework that the mere act of typing it in will cause a demon to engulf you.
<snap-l> What's the name of that new framework? [redacted] (sound of abject terror as person disappears)
<widox> Blazeix: looks interesting
<brousch> This sounds sweet https://github.com/etianen/django-reversion
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-19
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> yes
<snap-l> Good morning
<snap-l> http://openmetalcast.com/2012/12/19/open-metalcast-special-episode-holiday-apocalypse-2012/
<snap-l> I'm going to promote the heck out of this tomorrow, but it's up today.
<snap-l> Please listen to it.
<rick_h_> woot
<snap-l> You don't even need to listen to the music itself if you don't want. I want folks to hear the voice-overs. :)
<oktrev> snap-l: going through it now :)
<oktrev> fyi broken link on smells like christmas spirit
<snap-l> bah. will fix
<brousch> I added an abstract model into Django for tracking created at/by and modified at/by. In the end it was very little code, but it took a long time to figure how to do it. That seems typical of my experience with Django
<brousch> Now I have a big headache
<jrwren_> do you find the new project config of django anoying?
<brousch> Yes, so I use the old one
<jrwren_> brousch: i'm surprised there isn't a djanog module that does it for you.
<jrwren_> brousch: err, no, i mean al the apache config when you start a new django project
<brousch> I found solutions for timestamp, but not user
<jrwren_> i didn't mean 1.3 v 1.4
<brousch> apache? what is this 2010?
<jrwren_> nginx then.
<brousch> I didn't have any trouble with it
<jrwren_> trouble no.
<jrwren_> but its a pain IMO
<jrwren_> boiler template b.s. to be done for every site.
<brousch> I didn't really notice that
<jrwren_> ok, its just me then.
<brousch> boiler template?
<jrwren_> hehe
<jrwren_> biolerplate
<jrwren_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boilerplate_code
<brousch> I guess i don't see how that's different from before
<jrwren_> i mean always
<jrwren_> not old django v. new django
<jrwren_> i just mean in general
<jrwren_> by "new project" i mean every time you make a new django project
<brousch> Oh yes, that's annoying
<brousch> That's django
<jrwren_> i guess so
<brousch> Outside of the admin, it's all up to you
<brousch> Each app ends up with fixtures/ migrations/ static/ templates/ and __init__.py admin.py models.py tests.py urls.py views.py
<jrwren_> right
<brousch> Makes me want to turn my monitor sideways to see the tree
<jrwren_> can I not use django templates without loading settings?
<jrwren_> hrm.... or... jinja2.
<brousch> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/98135/how-do-i-use-django-templates-without-the-rest-of-django
<jrwren_> lol, that is where I was.
<jrwren_> :)
<jrwren_> tell brousch that I can google too.
<brousch> I'm proud of you :P
<brousch> I would go with jinja if you don't need any other parts of django
<jrwren_> i kinda like the StringTemplate comment there though.
<jrwren_> oh wait, its a port from java.  no i don't.
<jrwren_> then again, ANTLR
<jrwren_> but what bothers me about this is that I know of no reason why those django template classes require settings to be configured.
<rick_h_> jrwren_: because you either use django or you don't
<rick_h_> and why the #$@$@ would you want those crappy templates without the rest of django?
<rick_h_> jinja2 or mako ftw
<rick_h_> even in django most people drop in jinja2 to replace the built in
<jrwren_> rick_h_: TY
<jrwren_> was just trying to "embrace" django :)
<rick_h_> meh, join the haters club. It's easier over here. You quit thinking you're the one that's wrong and broken :P
<jrwren_> also, my C# bg really confuses my brain on these things.
<jrwren_> in .net there is only 1 true way, and maybe a handfull of fringe ways
<jrwren_> in python there are dozens of true ways and hundreds of fringe.
<rick_h_> well in python we're not willing to put up with suck and improve things
<rick_h_> thus jinja2
<jrwren_> jinja2 it is.
<jrwren_> the last thing I templated was Mako
<jrwren_> but it was small
<brousch> Django is awesome!
<rick_h_> yea, I <3 mako myself. I find it awesome, but jinja was built to mirror closer to the django api to fit inside of django
<brousch> Stop hatin. Feel the love!
<rick_h_> and I've used mako just for email tempaltes, etc out of the web framework before easily. Fast!
<rick_h_> thankfully I'm doing pyramid dev at work now wahoo!
<rick_h_> keep the h8!
<brousch> rick_h_: How did you convinve them to do that?
<rick_h_> I got assigned to fix up an existing pyramid project :)
<snap-l> We're sorry that Binding of Issac and Dungeon Defenders are not available. Dungeon Defenders is over our current size limit and the authors of Binding of Issac declined to make their game available and we respect their wishes.
<brousch> snap-l:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jyNYX8974E
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-20
<rick_h_> really cool https://github.com/blog/1359-the-octoverse-in-2012
<rick_h_> http://php.net/manual/en/migration55.new-features.php
<greg-g> rick_h_: that fluidinfo post... that company was courting us (CC) hard a few months back
<rick_h_> greg-g: ? fluidinfo ?
<greg-g> the parens thing
<greg-g> you retweeted it
<rick_h_> oh, gotcha. I didn't notice the company, just disagreed with that blog post
 * greg-g nods
<rick_h_> I can't get over that a dev wrote this line: "The #1 reason is that you’re making your code more difficult to read for people who know the language better than you do. "
<rick_h_> ah ok, never heard of fluidinfo. They were courting you guys to buy into their products?
<rick_h_> greg-g: you still interested in hitting up a woodworking party tomorrow night?
<greg-g> oh crap, totally forgot, lemme let you know tomorrow before noon
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea, np. Just cool if you're not busy but know how this time of year gets
<greg-g> yeah, def
<snap-l> I did not realize Magnatune had a lifetime subscription
<snap-l> $240 for lifetime is tempting
<snap-l> that's ~5 3-month subscriptions
<snap-l> Howdy.
<rick_h__> party
<jrwren_> howdy
<jrwren_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/unity-previews-look-updated-in-ubuntu-13-04
<jcastro_> rick_h__: I see you're working on my rating thing
<jcastro_> AWWWWW YEAAAAAAA
<rick_h__> :P
<rick_h__> yea, my squad will get that going after the new year.
<rick_h__> why did I not know these existed?! http://matthewhelmke.net/2012/12/lego-books-for-all/
<snap-l> That lego buiders book looks interesting.
<snap-l> http://nostarch.com/brickgun
<rick_h__> ugh
<brousch> snap-l: I listened to the new OMC yesterday. You are a silly bastard
<snap-l> brousch: Thank you. :)
<snap-l> Blame JoDee, as I was thinking of not doing one, until she suggested the Mayan Apocalypse. Then it all clicked.
<shakes808> Good afternoon peoples
<shakes808> I have been looking for a way to compose an email with hyperlinks in it. I found how to make a website but I need to do it through outlook or an email friendly way. Anyone have any idea how to do this?
<shakes808> needs to be done in scheme
<brousch> Why not use plain text and let the user's email reader determine if it's a link or not?
<shakes808> that is what I tried and it shows the <a href ..... > site </a>
<shakes808> doesn't alias it, if that is the correct turm
<shakes808> turn
<shakes808> term
<shakes808> :D
<shakes808> Can't sepll today lol
<brousch> Ah, yeah that won't work
<brousch> Well you are entering a world of pain, so be strong
<brousch> And in Scheme?
<shakes808> lol
<shakes808> you're telling me
<shakes808> :-\
<brousch> It's not fun in Python, I can't even begin in Scheme
<Blazeix> you probably need to set the email's content type to "text/html"
<brousch> Who the heck is using Scheme?
<Blazeix> all the cool people
<shakes808> my work
<shakes808> :-\
<brousch> I had no idea people wrote actual programs with it. I thought it was an academic language
<shakes808> HA HA HA HA haha .... haaaaaa
<shakes808> yes
<shakes808> unfortunately
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-21
<rick_h__> heh https://plus.google.com/u/0/105937956733067826091/posts/UJDv3YTEfgf
<snap-l> Yeah, that was a bit strange
<rick_h__> you know, at OLF i tried to kind of meet/chat with her and she came across just like that post and skewed how I thought
<rick_h__> guess it wasn't just a bad day
<snap-l> No, I think she burned out to the point that she wants nothing to do with us freetards
<snap-l> The Roku LT showed up last night
<rick_h__> jcastro_: for you http://www.androidcentral.com/t-mobile-ends-2012-14-more-new-1900mhz-hspa-markets
<snap-l> JoDee's using it to watch Downton Abbey
<rick_h__> cool, set up ok then?
<snap-l> $40 is not bad
<snap-l> Yeah, it was cake
<rick_h__> yea, definitely not
<rick_h__> paid twice that for mine
<rick_h__> well, one of mine
<snap-l> I love how some of the accounts are set up with a code
<snap-l> on the computer
<rick_h__> yea
<snap-l> rather than have to type some 12 cylinder password
<rick_h__> basically oauth'ing the box lol
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> Think it's awesome there's a Nuclear Blast and Metal Injection channel too
<snap-l> sad that OMC doesn't show up, though
<rick_h__> lmao https://twitter.com/tomcoates/status/281916376925495296
<snap-l> heh
<rick_h__> sorry, been afk at the woodworking holiday meet up so catching up :)
<jrwren_> so who was mackenzie morgan in the community?
<rick_h__> she was big in the ubuntu women/loco stuff for a while
<jrwren_> i wonder if she left because of harassment or something.
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> yes
<brousch> The more I use django the more I like it
<rick_h_> ugh
<rick_h_> :P
<rick_h_> ok, I saw the headlines that people were posting this xkcd to HN and such, now I see why. Great one http://xkcd.com/1150/
<brousch> yep
<rick_h_> ugh, the HN comments though suck
<brousch> HN is useless
<snap-l> rick_h_: Just admit it: people suck
<jrwren_> i agree, why bother with HN. very low signal to noise, even that signal is low value.
<snap-l> I read reddit. ;)
<snap-l> Signal, meet noise.
<brousch> Yes, reddit
<snap-l> At least with reddit, I can get a decent general sense if the article is worth reading from how ridiculous the comments are
<snap-l> Also, HN just doesn't do it for me. Never has.
<jrwren_> i don't do reddit either
<snap-l> Where do you get your news?
<rick_h_> what news?
<jrwren_> what good is the news?
<jrwren_> it is just depressing.
<jjesse> is it depressing the world didn't end
<jrwren_> no, i'm happy about that part.
<rick_h_> heh, yea would have sucked to just get my new woodworking toy and then the world ends
<rick_h_> *oh come on! you've got to be kidding me!*
<snap-l> rick_h_: Yeah, no kidding
<snap-l> http://www.packtpub.com/news/stock-your-reader-christmas
<ColonelPanic001> the day isn't over yet.
<ColonelPanic001> The End may not be an early riser
<jrwren_> in what time zone were they?
<rick_h_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Maya_civilization_location_map-blank.svg central?
<brousch> It is snowing now. THE IS NIGH
<brousch> end
<rick_h_> http://www.travel.com.hk/region/timezone.htm close
<jrwren_> gah, comcast crapping on itself here.
<jrwren_> must not like the snow and strong winds
<jrwren_> jcastro_ is nearby. how is your comcast?
<jcastro_> awesome
<jcastro_> I have business class
<jrwren_> wouldn't matter if it was the cable lines screwy
<jrwren> before /dev/mapper/datavg-nomirror  3.1T  2.7T  199G  94% /nomirror
<jrwren> after /dev/mapper/datavg-nomirror  3.7T  2.7T  851G  77% /nomirror
<jcastro_> hmmm
<jcastro_> snow is likely why ups is running late today
 * jcastro_ needs a new video card delivered today
<jcastro_> rick_h_: was it you who recommended this makita 18v stuff?
<jcastro_> I just got the hand blower, it's basically awesome
<jrwren> what kind of video card?
<rick_h_> jcastro_: yea, I like mine, though did just have to get a new battery for one of mine
<snap-l> My dad is a huge fan of the Dewalt contractor series
<snap-l> He has a ton of their stuff that he bought on ebay
<jcastro_> I should buy more things on ebay instead of used all the time
<snap-l> Be careful, though
<snap-l> You can get into some trouble in a hurry
<rick_h_> yea, dewalt has gone downhill these days
<rick_h_> but a lot depends on what you're getting.
<rick_h_> dewalt palm router > *, bosch jigsaw > *
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-22
<jrwren> i can't recall, is snap-l a kraftwerk liker/
<snap-l> I like Kraftwerk
<derekv> I program my home computer.  Beam myself into the future.
<jrwren> snap-l: you must get Balanescu Quartest - Posessed from 1992. it is awesome.
<jrwren> kraftwerk covers by string quartet
<jrwren> that should say Balanescu Quartet
<rick_h_> morning, party party
<rick_h_> v-a-c-a-t-i-o-n yay
<snap-l> W0000t
<jjesse-home> hi
<snap-l> Howdy
<snap-l> Whew, got a basket from Meijer for the cat to replace the carrier that she's taken a shining to
<snap-l> apparently the plan worked, as she's in the basket
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-23
<snap-l> Good morning
<_stink_> yo
<jrwren> happy day
<snap-l> btw: my show is on metalinjection.fm
<snap-l> fwiw
<snap-l> Man, I don't know what it is about that Lullaby song from Risha, but it hits me hard.
<jrwren> is it a cover of the cure's lullaby?
<snap-l> jrwren: I don't think so
<snap-l> It's in Russian, and they tend towards using folk material
<snap-l> I <3 when a simple fix in a script makes my life 10x easier
<snap-l> have a script called flac2mp3 that I use to convert flac files to mp3
<snap-l> but before I was using a find command to pass arguments to it
<snap-l> rejiggered it to use a for loop and loop over command-line arguments
<snap-l> so now it's just flac2mp3.sh *.flac
<snap-l> I'm not sure why I waited so long to fix it.
<snap-l> but I'm glad I did.
<snap-l> It's like walking with a splinter in your foot.
<jjesse-home> happy sunday morning
<jjesse-home> well sunday afternoon
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> Happy afternoon into evening
<snap-l> http://decafbad.net/2012/12/23/merry-christmas-and-a-happy-new-year/
<snap-l> Best way to cause Ubuntu One to have a heartattack:
<snap-l> 1) Copy a bunch of files to the Purchased from Ubuntu One Directory
<snap-l> 2) ...
<snap-l> 3) ...
<snap-l> 4) ...
<snap-l> 5) ...
<snap-l> 6) ...
<snap-l> 7) ...
<snap-l> 8) ...
<snap-l> 9) ...
<snap-l> 10) Dropbox
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-16
<rick_h__> morning
<widox> a frigid morning
<rick_h__> yea, fireplace hacking today
<brousch> My roof started leaking yesterday. I had to go up there, clean off the ice and snow, then inside I had to belly-crawl through the attic and patch it with stinky roof patch stuff
<rick_h__> oh joy
<jrwren> brousch: OH NO!
<brousch> So despite my nose hairs freezing this morning, I think it is a better day
<rick_h__> no water > water
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch> yes!
<jrwren> Need to get 0 B/61.8 MB of archives.
<jrwren> After this operation, 259 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<jrwren> HOLY CRAP! kernels are HUGE
<cmaloney> Has this changed recently? I thought kernels were always a bit on the hefty side.
<jrwren> i have no idea.
<rick_h__> yea, why they needed to auto clean those up. Amazed how big a bunch of old kernels can take up space. Especially when I used to keep a small /boot
<brousch> hah, 10MB /boot. Those were the days
<jrwren> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6583851/   NOOOO!!!!!   right as I was typing "i have no idea"
<cmaloney> jrwren: Ouch
<cmaloney> Is that a CDROM or a HDD?
<jrwren> disk
<cmaloney> Ugh
<cmaloney> Older machine?
<jrwren> no, my primary home server
<jrwren> i probably would have crashed but my rootfs is mirrored
<cmaloney> Time to upgrade. :)
<jrwren> maybe it is under warranty
<cmaloney> When did you get the drive?
<jrwren> dunno, not sure which drive it is yet
<cmaloney> Most of the consumer drives I've seen have warranties that are either 90 days or 5 years
<jrwren> ha! was looking for kernel boot log and noticed same error on Nov 19.
<jrwren> how do I find device info for ata8 if my kernel log has rotated away?
<cmaloney> dmesg?
<jrwren> scrolled away
<jrwren> answer: follow symlinks in /sys/block/ and ask hdparm
<jrwren> its a samsung HD204UI
<jrwren> I have two of those, hdparm shows me the serial number so I know which to replace
<jrwren> YAY
<cmaloney> dmesg | grep ata8 | less ? ;)
<cmaloney> But that works too. ;)
<jrwren> no, that doesn't work.
<jrwren> becuase i've been up for 50 days and iptables and other things logged so much to kernel that the boot messages are long out of the dmesg buffer
<jrwren> its even gone from /var/log/kern.* :(
<cmaloney> ah
<snap-l> Afternoon
<jrwren> GOOD AFTERNOON!
<rick_h__> ugh, slippery driveway fail
 * rick_h__ needs to put away the summer slip on shoes
<jrwren> lol, yeah, BOOTS FTW!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-17
<snap-l> Evening
<rick_h__> party
<jrwren> https://gist.github.com/BrianGenisio/7964192
<rick_h__> heh
<rick_h__> greg-g: https://plus.google.com/116120911388966791792/posts/BgCqRUcr2rQ
<snap-l> rick_h__: Purdy
<rick_h__> snap-l: yea, looking forward to getting that into place. Will be cool I think
<rick_h__> wish I could have kept it thicker, but oh well, we'll see.
<snap-l> What thickness were you looking for?
<rick_h__> picutre something like this, with the crazy maple for the top and drawer front http://www.cmstatic1.com/5754/c/night-stand-shaker-style--MjkyLTU3NTQuNjg0MjE=.jpg
<rick_h__> well, had hoped to finish at 3/4 and it's at 5/8 now
<snap-l> that's not too far off
<rick_h__> a little heavier than 3/7 (7/8) would have been ideal
<rick_h__> yea, but it's noticeable. We'll see when it's all done though
<rick_h__> 3/4 that is, not 3/7
<rick_h__> the botom half of this one will be the drawer front http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/11412385515/in/photostream/
<snap-l> Very cool. :)
<rick_h__> man I missed my woodworking time. Woot!
<rick_h__> snap-l: oh hey, I've gotten permission to sell off the N7 if you still are interested
<rick_h__> I can bring it to CHC
<snap-l> Just needed it to be fucking cold outside. :)
<snap-l> Yeah, I'd like a peek at it
<rick_h__> I've got the BT thing for the fitbti in my bad as well
<snap-l> No worries. Thank you for remembering
<snap-l> rick_h__: You looking to get those monster-Dell monitors? :)
<rick_h__> I ordered the 4k 24" one with a new monitor arm tonight. So I'll have three dell 21" 1920x1024 to sell soon.
<snap-l> ye gods.
<rick_h__> with an arm or a stand (I think the stands are around here somewhere
<snap-l> So you have just one 4k monitor coming?
<rick_h__> yea, it maxes out my video card
<rick_h__> well, darn close
<snap-l> I'm not sure how you're going to cope with just one monitor
<rick_h__> 4096x2160 Maximum
<rick_h__> and the display is 3840 x 2160
<rick_h__> I think it'll go ok. I think my neck with thank me. Right now I swivel among 54" wide
<snap-l> heh
<rick_h__> and with twice the height in pixels it's more pixels in the smaller space. 8294400 vs 5898240
<snap-l> I hope it's awesome. :)
<rick_h__> as do I
<greg-g> rick_h__: very pretty
<cmaloney> http://programmingisterrible.com/post/70268351606/back-when-php-had-less-than-100-functions-the
<jrwren> good morning!
<rick_h__> ugh
<jrwren> i shovelled last nights 2 inches \m/
<jrwren> its warm out today!  <3
<rick_h__> anyone know how to convert a .crt into a .cer?
<rick_h__> can I just base64 the damn thing?
<jrwren> just rename it
<rick_h__> coolio
<jrwren> that worked? I was trolling
<rick_h__> no, I ended up generating a different one and using commands from the docs
<rick_h__> but it might have, but it seems that .cer is base64 based so think it's a hair different
<jrwren> both PEM?
<rick_h__> well start with a pem and turn it into a crt, but then needed the crt to be in cer format
<rick_h__> evidently cer and crt are close, just off
<jrwren> huh?
<jrwren> what is being so picky about it?
<rick_h__> and of course every thing on how to convert is "Load it up this windows app and click save as cer"
<jrwren> hahaha, yup, i figured its a windows thing.
<jrwren> wait... lemme gueess... AZURE!
<rick_h__> wheeeee
<rick_h__> yep, get to redo my work on azure since we've got an account for them
<jrwren> azure ssh key? or cert for something else?
<rick_h__> azure cert for juju connections
<jrwren> ah, for management.
<rick_h__> right
<jrwren> i see.
 * rick_h__ runs juju bootstrap and crosses fingers
<ColonelPanic001> cmaloney: good call on DGS via mobile
<ColonelPanic001> I actually remember to get on there, etc
<ColonelPanic001> also I fear I have doomed myself with overconfidence
<ColonelPanic001> I thought I had the upper hand, but in the last few moves, I think you might have this one.
<ColonelPanic001> only missing feature is the ability to send messages along with the moves, so I can properly taunt and swear.
<ColonelPanic001> "DAMNIT STOP THAT" and things like that, mostly.
<cmaloney> I think you can actually send notes as part of the .sgf file.
<cmaloney> ColonelPanic001: ^^
<ColonelPanic001> hm. Not sure if it's worth the effort for me to say "Damnit stop getting me in double atari", but it might be
<cmaloney> Hah
<cmaloney> I'm surprised I'm still managing to have some semblence of shape.
<ColonelPanic001> I'm pretty sure that if you don't have this game already, it'll be close. I'm not sure if I'll recover
<ColonelPanic001> we'll see
<ColonelPanic001> ¬_¬
<cmaloney> I did play the one from AI Factory on the lowest level. I told JoDee that I think the AI was playing brain dead. I managed to win by 50.5
<ColonelPanic001> hah
<cmaloney> I was making captures left and right
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, usually seems like the lowest level of a Go AI is just "make shapes, only make valid moves", and nothing at all more
<ColonelPanic001> then the level 2 one is a little better
<ColonelPanic001> and then level 3 slaughters me in no time
<cmaloney> I haven't picked that up with GnuGo.
<cmaloney> Seems it's default level is "total annihilation"
<ColonelPanic001> hah
<cmaloney> just depends on how much CPU you want to dedicate to it.
<ColonelPanic001> yeah
<cmaloney> holiday hats?
<cmaloney> Seriously? :)
<jrwren> zomg, i have openstack nova-compute running
<jrwren> there is a cloud in my basement.
<rick_h__>  jrwren woot
<rick_h__> https://us.pycon.org/2014/schedule/presentation/90/ heh kind of cool
<rick_h__> kind of like what github does w/ruby
<brousch> Oh good. Someone else is using dulwich
<cmaloney> Yay! Turned in my expense report for PyCon. :)
<rick_h__> woot!
<cmaloney> Yep. And tomorrow I work on my passport
<cmaloney> so things are starting to look up.
<rick_h__> snow is coming down, wheeee
<rick_h__> I detect more shoveling in my future.
<brousch> It is nasty
<widox> rick_h__: ooh, link to monitor?
<rick_h__> widox: which one?
<rick_h__> widox: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=860-BBCD is what I went with
<widox> rick_h__: yummy
<rick_h__> widox: yea, hopefully. nervous.
<widox> I've been thinking about going to one larger monitor. it seems more fitting when using a twm, to me at least
<widox> that'll be a lot of vim splits!
<rick_h__> widox: yea, I'm nervous on the size vs res and such, but eager to try it.
<brousch> Bah 24". What is this 2011?
<rick_h__> ppi ftw
<rick_h__> not raw size, go get the 30 or 34" if you want 'big'
<widox> rick_h__: slippery slope to retina display next ;)
<brousch> 39" or go home!
<jrwren> i don't like large " displays.
<jrwren> i like hi res.
<jrwren> 24" is too big
<jrwren> gimme 20" with 4k
<greg-g> I like my 24"
<brousch> Do you guys put your face 1ft from the monitor?
<greg-g> and it's not stupid wide-"steal your pixels"-screen
<jrwren> about 2ft
<greg-g> yeah, about 2 here
<rick_h__> I think I measured it and it was about 2.5'
<rick_h__> so that 24" display at my normal sitting distance is considered retina display
<jrwren> lol
<jrwren> that is a very high res display.
<jrwren> really sweet.
<rick_h__> 180dpi, it's not crazy. It's not these 300+ dpi tablet/phones
<rick_h__> but at least finally past HD on a large monitor which I've been begging for years
<mathomastech> Fedora 20 released today! I just set up a VM with it. Time to learn something other than Debian :)
<greg-g> bah
<jrwren> congrats!
<jrwren> what specifically are you looking to learn.
<mathomastech> Basically anything that is different from Ubuntu/Debian. I know some of the file structure is quite a bit different, and of course the package manager. Basically I just need to start using Fedora and find the differences along the way.
<jrwren> file structure is almost identical with tiny differences.
<cmaloney> Yeah, LSB saw to that.
<jrwren> totally different would be something like android
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-18
 * greg-g is backing up dvds made of vhs's my dad took of my kindergarten program/2nd grade program/first communion/preschool program
<jrwren> hahaha
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h__> morning
<cmaloney> Oh this is lovely... Apparently Ting isn't in Canada even though it's a Canadian company
<rick_h__> hmm, interesting. they'd need a new partner right?
<cmaloney> https://ting.com/outside_usa
<cmaloney> Yeah, and apparently the "Big 3" of Canada aren't interested.
<cmaloney> Also: Hangouts for SMS is the bestest thing ever.
<rick_h__> hah!
<cmaloney> Finally figured out how to turn it on yesterday when co-worker was complaining about group messaging.
<cmaloney> which I have to say is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.
<rick_h__> yea, I mean we've tried to use it for pyohio like that before
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> But I didn't know they had perverted MMS so it was essentially email
<rick_h__> yea
<jrwren> yeah, hangouts for sms is the best.
<jrwren> or imessage if you live in candy apple land.
<brousch> Reminds me of #ubuntu-us-mi, though this channel is logged, so it will live forever http://xkcd.com/1305/
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> I have a few channels like that.
<greg-g> I have the dead ones, too
 * greg-g pours one out for his homies past
<greg-g> I love joey hess, btw
<jrwren> who?
<greg-g> report bug in his new self-contained arm build of git-annex (ie: unzip and run, everything's included) and within minutes, he has a fix/new build going: http://git-annex.branchable.com/bugs/arm_build:_ssh:_error_while_loading_shared_libraries:_libselinux.so.1/
<greg-g> author of dpkg, and also of git-annex
<greg-g> (I think dpkg, one of those low level-ish debian tools)
<rick_h__> cmaloney: widox waf heads up no CHC for me tonight. Sick babysitter :(
<rick_h__> but at least I'm getting out of the wife's christmas party
<waf> thanks for the heads up, i'll have a coffee in your honor, fallen comrade.
<rick_h__> yea, two weeks in a row wtf
<widox> booo
<brousch> rick_h__: Bring the kid!
<brousch> Tonight's CHC is bring the kid night. Give your wife a night off!
<greg-g> commentary on holidays: why do we get both Thanksgiving and day after thanksgiving off, but only Christmas (not day before or after)?
<greg-g> we == WMF, but pretty sure it's US Gov Holiday based
<greg-g> ah, nope, I guess we get an extra one (day after thanksgiving): http://www.opm.gov/policy-data-oversight/snow-dismissal-procedures/federal-holidays/#url=2013
<brousch> We get 1/2 days on the 24th and 31st
<greg-g> neat
<greg-g> I'm going to email HR and complain
<greg-g> I mean, we're a tech company in SF, the new standard is "unlimited vacation time" (untracked), which usually means people take less ;)
<brousch> Well so take those days off as vacation
<greg-g> but then I can't take vacation at other times!
<greg-g> zero-sum!
<brousch> Sure you can. You have unlimited vacation
<greg-g> ....
<greg-g> we don't.
<brousch> Ah, the new standard is unlimited, but you don't meet the standard
<greg-g> right, referring to places like EventBrite and Twitter
<greg-g> otherwise I wouldn't complain about which holidays we have off ;)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-19
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> rick_h__: Sorry to hear that. We're missing you already!
<cmaloney> but not doing wife's holiday party = A+
<rick_h__> well I'm on bath duty wheeee
<cmaloney> And there wasn't a dry eye in the house
<cmaloney> or tile, or ceiling or wall or ...
<rick_h__> ummm, you guys drinking the good stuff?
<cmaloney> I meant since it was bath time there might be splashing
<waf> also widox is throwing coffee at everyone.
<widox> WATCH OUT
<rick_h__> lol
<cmaloney> ow my eye
<widox> waf: https://www.dashlane.com/
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h__> morning
<rick_h__> almost feeling human again yay
<cmaloney> rick_h__: Woo woo!
<brousch> greg-g: You monster! https://twitter.com/KarlTheFog/status/413545177957941249
<cmaloney> brousch: heh
<rick_h__> lol, love the headline "Mac Pro: So, how many thousands of dollars do you want to spend?"
<jrwren> at almost $1000 per display, and I'd like 6 displays... oh crap.
<cmaloney> yeah, the 4K monitors aren't cheap.
<mathomastech> Anyone using owncloud?
<jrwren> no, becuase, why?
<jrwren> "universal access to your files via the web,"  I have that, its called secure shell :p
<cmaloney> I haven't looked at it either for mostly the same reasons
<cmaloney> that and todotxt's Android app requires Dropbox.
<trevlar> mathomastech: yes. we set it up at work
<greg-g> brousch: I guess so :)
<cmaloney> Hows the afternoon so far?
<rick_h__> is it friday yet?
<cmaloney> I don't think so
<cmaloney> I have the productivity of a dead horse at this point
<rick_h__> boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cmaloney> small little bacterial machinations but no horsepower.
<cmaloney> Apparently we're not getting that nasty weather they were promising.
<cmaloney> so that's good. :)
<rick_h__> well double boo
<rick_h__> yay, only freezing rain
<cmaloney> I think you and JoDee are the only people that get excited over bad weather.
<cmaloney> Though she's not a fan of the snow like you are. :)
<rick_h__> hehe, I got to play in the now
<rick_h__> it was fun
<cmaloney> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:48067.1.99999
<rick_h__> darn snow tires and heavy car aren't as much fun as the subaru was though :/
<cmaloney> *rolls eyes*
<rick_h__> This holiday break needs to hit badly. I've lost motivation and as of last night the woodshop is cleaned up and ready for serious work
<rick_h__> bah, this rainy stuff is going to make things sucky
<greg-g> I think rick_h__ and I are the chairmen of the "Snow Nerd Obeisance Workshop"
<rick_h__> seriously, I'd rather have a foot of snow than an inch of "rain" that's just pre-ice
<greg-g> (it took me a while to find a reasonable o-word there)
<greg-g> word
<brousch> ice is fun
<rick_h__> no, ice is dangerous
<greg-g> Ice kills
<rick_h__> snow is fun
<rick_h__> exactly
<rick_h__> my wife and the subaru and go out in snow
<rick_h__> in ice...nfw
<cmaloney> I like snow. I hate ice.
<rick_h__> cmaloney: wtf this link. Saturday "Ice Pellets"
<rick_h__> yea, yay us for not getting snow...but "Ice Pellets"
<cmaloney> That's when the freezing rain gets pissed off
<rick_h__> Snow and ice accumulating 1 to 3 inches.
<rick_h__> that's the sucky stuff. Going to be heavy, have to shovel it, salt will wash away. Ugh
 * rick_h__ hides in heated workship all weekend
<rick_h__> workshop
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> kinda bummed there's no CHC for next week
<rick_h__> yea, I missed two weeksn and then holidays for two more
<rick_h__> I'm going stir crazy
<cmaloney> You're going to lose your gold star attendance award.
<rick_h__> I'm going to be "that one dude that was here before...you know...the bitchy one"
<cmaloney> hah
<rick_h__> damn dad. Get him a pebble for christmas and it goes in the mail today.
<rick_h__> so of course I get an email today "Hey, I see Best Buy has the pebble on sale, how do you like yours. I think I'm going to go get one"
<cmaloney> rick_h__: Hah
<cmaloney> Ummm. I sold my pebble. To a monk. Who will in turn give it to me as it's not part of his vows to accept technology.
<cmaloney> Because he's an Amish monk.
<cmaloney> Damn Craigslist.
<rick_h__> widox: waf trevlar cmaloney what's the interest in a post-christmas CHC on a thurs after the holiday?
<rick_h__> would evening still work best or interest in a day-time event?
<greg-g> you and your vacation time
<rick_h__> greg-g: woot!
<greg-g> we only get the 25th off
<rick_h__> actually it's mandatory shut down
<greg-g> :( :(
<rick_h__> we had to save vacation days to cover it or go unpaid
<rick_h__> we also only get the 25th
<rick_h__> as far as 'official'
<greg-g> I mean, yay for you, but I'm bummed about WMF's holiday stuff
<greg-g> ah
<greg-g> nevermind
<trevlar> I'd be interested but unfortunately couldn't commit yet
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h__> yea, the whole 'mandatory shutdown' thing is annoying, especially when the holiday falls as it does
<rick_h__> I had to save up 3 days all year to cover those
<rick_h__> fortunately I've got 4 days left, so Tues - Tues ftw!
<greg-g> nice!
<cmaloney> rick_h__: I might be interested, depending on what J has planned.
<greg-g> I'm going to lobby for unlimited vacation :)
<rick_h__> cmaloney: coolio, keep it in mind
<widox> rick_h__: I like the idea, not sure that I'll be in town though
<rick_h__> greg-g: heh, yea I could never work for a place like that. I think I'd have too many days of "Meh, I can't think today. I'll be in the woodshop"
<rick_h__> widox: boooo :P but ok
<cmaloney> Even if we just got together that would be awesome.
<greg-g> rick_h__: well, that's where good management (or whatever the right word is nowadays) comes in.
<widox> heh, after next Tues. I don't have to go back to work till Jan 6 :p
<rick_h__> cmaloney: +1
<rick_h__> widox: pulls out the giant "you suck" card and drops it on the table
<widox> free week off FTW
<cmaloney> I could get used to an unlimited vacation policy. :)
<greg-g> widox: where do you work?
<cmaloney> At least I'd love the option to try. :)
<widox> I don't have metered time off, either
<widox> greg-g: http://www.sentryds.com/
<widox> at least, the IT staff doesn't have set PTO
<greg-g> cmaloney: yeah, I think it makes sense. You have your goals and priorities as you normally do, and if you don't meet them, you better have a good reason why (like now), so what's the diff if I take 2 weeks off in Dec if I got all of my end of year stuff done? the idea that its all about "butt in the chair time" is soooo wrong
<cmaloney> greg-g: Yeah, that was especially true when I was a contractor
<cmaloney> That and no remote work possibilities are pretty lame IMHO
<cmaloney> especially when the weather is shit-tacular.
<greg-g> it's just an extrapolation of work from home policies and flexible hours. So what if I go swimming from 8-9am and pick up my kid from somewhere at 3-4pm? if I get my work done, what's the problem?
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> I remember diane's great talk on that
<widox> greg-g: I'm kinda surprised WM isn't like that
<greg-g> widox: yeah :/
<greg-g> we're a little old school in some ways. We have some of the non-profit staleness you would expect of any other nonprofit
<greg-g> but we have enough non-staleness that we might be able to push the stale ones forward :)
<widox> you gotta corner Jimmy and tell him what's up
<greg-g> luckily I don't have to talk to jimmy at all
<cmaloney> something tells me it's not Jimmy who put that in place.
<greg-g> I'm sure he'd be down with it though
<cmaloney> Sounds like one of those "get people who do fundraising for a living and have them work here" mentality.
<widox> yeah, but if hes' on board. it will happen
<greg-g> so, funny thing, the alexa page for wikimedia has "other sites you own" and nekkid.com (NSFW) is on there. from jimmy's past life :)
<cmaloney> heh
<greg-g> (sorry jjesse ;) )
<cmaloney> I hope someone in this channel doesn't auto-open URLs. ;)
<cmaloney> Had to disabuse someone of that notion in the linux journal channel
<cmaloney> That's one of those "you haven't thought this through have you" moments.
<trevlar> or if your irc client auto-embeds images if somebody links directly to an image (default behavior in limechat)
<trevlar> I don't see what could possibly go wrong
<waf> rick_h__: i'll be out of town on the 26th :(
<mathomastech> trevlar: I'm setting up a home server after the new year (either getting a raspberry pi for christmas, or buying it myself afterwards) and was thinking of setting it up. I use dropbox heavily for file syncing but not for any media. Was thinking about setting up owncloud to partially replace dropbox, and to store all my media for my home theatre setup. Would owncloud work well for something like that?
<trevlar> mathomastech: if it's just for you, I'd say don't bother. I think it's more for sharing files with others inside a home/organization
<trevlar> there's probably a better network/sharing setup option to use. but I don't know much about that side so I don't know :)
<mathomastech> trevlar: Thanks. I'll look into it some more, and some other options. Regardless of how I end up doing it, I am just uber stoked to mess around with a raspberry pi!
<jrwren> rick_h__: i think you meant fiction.
<jrwren> rick_h__: what did you think of ringworld?
<rick_h__> jrwren: doh, you're right
<rick_h__> hah
<rick_h__> jrwren: hmm, does this work for you? https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/794379864
<jrwren> hahaha, yup.
<jrwren> for what it is worse, I heard the second one was crap, so I never bothered with it.
<rick_h__> ugh
<rick_h__> well, I've got 4 others backed up before I get to looking for something new so maybe I'll pass
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-20
<tony-smlr> SMLR E115 Live now!  Video http://youtu.be/2kdsiusMCS4 Audio: http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<cmaloney> I've got dishes and dishes and dishes and dishes
<cmaloney> and dishes and dishes and dishes and dishes
<cmaloney> and dishes and dishes and dishes and dishes
<cmaloney> and dishes and dishes and dishes and dishes
<cmaloney> and dishes and dishes and dishes and dishes to wash.
<rick_h__> you too? wife made school cookies, holiday cookies, casarole for dinner, and the boy helped so what a mess
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> JoDee made some shortbread cookies
<rick_h__> waf what was the lispy web stuff you showed at MUG?
<rick_h__> nvm, closure got it
<waf> clojure
<waf> the clojure -> javascript thing is clojurescript, the server-side stuff was compojure.
 * cmaloney is playing with Panda3d, which is a library for creating games in Python and C++
<cmaloney> There's a Blender exporter that can export the meshes and other blendery things into the .egg format that Panda3d uses
<cmaloney> IT's called "Chicken"
<cmaloney> I <3 Developers.
<rick_h__> waf: yea, my boss is prepping a big chat around functional programming and linked us all to http://swannodette.github.io/2013/12/17/the-future-of-javascript-mvcs/ tonight
<rick_h__> so I'm writing up my rebuttal email...which is getting quite long :/
<cmaloney> "and furthermore..."
<jrwren>  rebutting what?
<rick_h__> well, not rebuttal, but balancing out the blog post
<jrwren> that blogpost starts out in crazy land, hello! clojure!
<rick_h__> :)
<rick_h__> my boss is a BIG closure fan
<rick_h__> and comes from a 'worked at zope foundation' background
<jrwren> closure or clojure
<rick_h__> sorry, clojure
<jrwren> ugh.
<jrwren> JVM is evil
<rick_h__> but hey, compiles you some JS :P
<jrwren> clojurescript does
<rick_h__> yea
<jrwren> clojure is YAJVML
<rick_h__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6603154/ in case anyone cares what I think about the future of client side JS dev :)
<rick_h__> see you next week
<jrwren> the flame graph comparison is pretty damning of backbone
<rick_h__> yea
<jrwren> you hate angular?!?!?
<jrwren> but
<jrwren> bb but
<jrwren> but
<rick_h__> HATE
<jrwren> why?
<jrwren> what about backbone?
<jrwren> what about ember?
<rick_h__> backbone was ground breaking, but it's old, needs a lot of love. It's gotten a lot better over the years, but it's an incomplete solution that you'll constantly be working around at larger app scales
<rick_h__> ember I can't speak to intelligently. I've never used it, only looked at it
<jrwren> how old is backbone now? 2 or 3?
<rick_h__> over 3 yrs
<rick_h__> I looked it up for my reply :)
<jrwren> hehe, nice.
<jrwren> i didn't know it was that old.
<jrwren> but I guess I've been completely away from that world for almost 2yrs, so over 3 makes sense.
<rick_h__> yea, it's got a lot of history to keep up with and things have changed a LOT in client side MVC in the last 3 yrs
<jrwren> yup
<jrwren> A_LOT
<rick_h__> I do agree with the original blog post that we're entering a world of "browsers and things have changed enough over XX years we need a new revision"
<rick_h__> unfortunately angular could have been it but fubar'd it all up
<jrwren> I think the biggest thing isn't any one framework, its how much it all has schanged in the last 1-3 yrs
<rick_h__> right
<rick_h__> really it's browsers, networks, mobile, and user expectations
<rick_h__> they've all changes a TON in 3yrs
<jrwren> its a huge reason i'm glad I don't work on some big web  app
<rick_h__> anyway, back to the dishes. I just wasted the last hour plus doing this
<rick_h__> heh https://github.com/juju/juju-gui
<jrwren> because if you make a decision to go with one of these, in a year, you might regret it.
<rick_h__> definitely, though most of these have a decent lifespan I think
<rick_h__> I mean people have been using backbone for years, just don't get sucked into making it your dev world
<rick_h__> and SOA ftw so you can change things up as you need :)
<rick_h__> though that's more backend thatn client side MVC
<jrwren> how do you SOA your SPA js MVC framework?
<rick_h__> yea, just meant trying to keep apps split somewhat.
<rick_h__> nothing says admin app has to be servied via same JS as front end reading app/etc
<rick_h__> then again twitter's done huge re-arch's what 3 times?
<jrwren> ah right
<jrwren> but then... single knowledge base for devs, need to know N frameworks instead of 1, yada yada
<rick_h__> yea
<cmaloney> I think I'm in love.
<cmaloney> Just exported an old snowman mesh that I did a long time back
<cmaloney> and had the panda3d hello world program spin around it (in glorious white on gray, but still)
<rick_h__> wrapping done woot!
<cmaloney> Morning
<brousch> Holy crap. I have never seen a road so icy. It's a skating rink
<brousch> Made it 1/4 mile from home before I gave up
<rick_h__> yea, slick out there
<rick_h__> this coffee will taste better because of the drive out for it
<cmaloney> I'm glad I don't have to drive to the office for the remainder of the year.
<brousch> Salt trucks are in the neighborhood now
 * cmaloney just created a smart mix called "prog metal explosion"
<cmaloney> using Animals as Leaders as the artist to riff on
<jrwren> raining here :(
<jrwren> too warm. i wish it had stayed below freezing.
<jrwren> high 20s is a great temperature.
<jrwren> cmaloney: i've never heard of it ;)
<jjesse> morning how is the ice out there?
<jjesse> on that side of the state
<rick_h__> not as bad I think. Little warmer.
<jjesse> i think every school in kent county is closed today
<jjesse> apparently it was really bad this morning
<jjesse> hrmm looks like my corporate vpn doesn't play well with IRC :(
<rick_h__> booooo
<rick_h__> kill it
<jjesse> well need it to access some servers today
<jjesse> instead of driving into the office
<jjesse> yeah i know its like 10 minutes away :)
<jrwren> lots of corp block IRC ports, for good reason.
<jrwren> bots on infected machines use IRC as a phone home for C&C
<jjesse> yeah but my corp is very loose as to what it allows and doesn't, joy of being a small shop full of consultants
<jrwren> ah, bummer.
<jrwren> I mean, awesome company, but bummer about VPN
<jjesse> 95% of what i do i don't need VPN anymore
<jjesse> but when i'm building servers these days i need it
<rick_h__> for cmaloney http://www.stgraber.org/2013/12/20/lxc-1-0-blog-post-series/
<rick_h__> might want to watch that one <3 lxc
<cmaloney> jrwren: Animals as Leaders? Some awesome musicianship in that band.
<cmaloney> rick_h__: Oh, I'll have to check my rss feeds to see if I'll get those.
<cmaloney> http://onethingwell.org/post/70581342332/wow-such-doge
<cmaloney> I don't understand this, but it's awesome.
<cmaloney> Back to subscribing to the Ubuntu planet.
<cmaloney> Thanks rick_h__ !
<brousch> jjesse: It is very nasty, until the road is salted, then it's perfectly fine
<jjesse> well then i'm glad i'm heading out later
<greg-g> g'morn
<cmaloney> g'morning.
<jrwren> good morning!
<greg-g> alright, who has an awesome home nas that wants to help Debian: https://identi.ca/debian/note/BFn7ViBMSgWqNX8XMrow3g
<greg-g> ;)
<brousch> Archive.org wouldn't do that?
<cmaloney> I wish
<greg-g> brousch: might be an idea
<greg-g> so, I set the LastPass hashing cycles thing to the max, which makes Fx lock up for ~3 seconds on my laptop
<greg-g> kind of annoying, but, security?
<rick_h__> ah, is that why it does that?
<cmaloney> I'm having some garlic and garlic with garlic for lunch
<rick_h__> I noticed when I started using firefox lastpass hangs for a bit when I first 2fa
<rick_h__> didn't think about the hash cycles I've set
<cmaloney> aka 2Booli leftovers
<rick_h__> chrome has no issues with it
<cmaloney> wonder if it's because Chrome can handle multiple processes better than Fx.
<greg-g> probably yeah
<cmaloney> Few things make me feel smug like ordering recordings that are releasable in other countries because they're in the public domain but aren't available here because of the clusterfuck of a public domain we have here.
<cmaloney> see: Naxos Historical
<cmaloney> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00008OP1C
<greg-g> cmaloney: well done sir
<cmaloney> Although I don't like the copyright grab that Naxos does
<greg-g> yeah, see also: Bob Dylan's bootleg 'release' of only like 100 copies to extend the copyright
<greg-g> he didn't do it, the publisher did, of course
<cmaloney> Yeah, which is horseshit.
<greg-g> yep
<greg-g> copyright as incentive has failed, we need to get over it
<greg-g> it's too broken, causes incentive to do anti-useful things, so get rid of it
<brousch> Money is useful!
<greg-g> (as a gov regulation, there is no natural state of copyright, it's all made up anyways)
 * greg-g rants
<greg-g> brousch: it's a little more complicated than that ;)
<cmaloney> It's about having a stable of artists that can be entered into races
<greg-g> heh
<jrwren> how does that bob dylan thing work?
<jrwren> one of the most disturbing things to me is how brainwashed the masses are about (C). for a country which claims to love freedom. we don't even challenge that we should not have (C) freedom. We just give it up and hand it over.
<brousch> You buy it and are free to play it
<jrwren> no i don't and yes, of course I am.
<brousch> I think if you charged per play, the restrictions would be more obvious
<jrwren> freedom means being able to do whatever I want with it.
<jrwren> freedom means I can make 1000 copies and sell it. Why should I not be free to do this?
<jrwren> ... or a million...
<jrwren> freedom means there are no limits to this.
<jrwren> anything else is a restriction of freedom
<jrwren> but in the US we don't even think this way. We have been programmed to not think this way.
<brousch> We have been programmed to accept that whatever technique makes the most money is the best
<brousch> See Apple
<greg-g> slavery.
<jrwren> brousch: i've no idea what you are talking about now :)
<jrwren> greg-g: debt!
<greg-g> jrwren: that was the second one, yeah
<greg-g> and debt ~= slavery (historically, especially, now it's just fuzzy handcuffs, but still handcuffs)
<jrwren> greg-g: i'm making biblical references.
<jrwren> greg-g: "the borrower is slave to the lender"
<greg-g> jrwren: oh right, that
<jrwren> Proverbs 22:7
<greg-g> jrwren: did you read Debt by David Graeber?
<jrwren> i did not.
<greg-g> you'd like it, I think. Though it was badly edited (could have been cut down from 500pgs to 300, at least)
<jrwren> ugh.
<jrwren> i wonder if I could find cliffs notes :)
<greg-g> there's 3 chapters in the middle you can skip
<jrwren> reminds me of when Bane kills his bankroller in that Batman movie.
<greg-g> ... his dad?
<jrwren> no.
<jrwren> the most recent batman movie
<jrwren> Dagget. when Bane kills Dagget.
<jrwren> "I'm in control here"
<jrwren> "Do you feel in control?"
<jrwren> "I've given you money"
<jrwren> "And this gives you power over me?"
<greg-g> dark knight rises?
<jrwren> yes
<greg-g> hah:
<greg-g> 2013 IRS 1099 Forms will be available beginning January 31, 2014
<greg-g> Dear Greg,
<greg-g> This email is to remind you that the 2013 IRS 1099 Forms from Lending Club will be available no later than January 31, 2014.
<greg-g> these two things do not agree
<greg-g> mutually exclusive, even
<jrwren> not, it works. you get them on Jan 31.
<jrwren> they can't legally get them to you later than that IIRc
<greg-g> oh, right not mutually, just one day of overlap
<greg-g> right
<greg-g> (speaking of debt, heh, I'm a slave owner)
<greg-g> just very small portions of many slaves
<jrwren> oh?
<jrwren> how does that worK?
<greg-g> you 'invest' in personal loans (mostly consolidation loans) in increments of $25
<greg-g> either 3 year or 5 year loans
<greg-g> you get your prorated interest from their payments
<greg-g> if they default, well, you lose your $25
<jrwren> sounds risky
<greg-g> it is
<jrwren> what are the returns like?
<greg-g> they do all of the verification of income/credit score stuff
<greg-g> one sec
<greg-g> sorry, had to hug someone
<greg-g> if you're safe, like 7%
<greg-g> if you're risky, around 13%ish
<jrwren> that is really good
<greg-g> (that's including the historic default rate, too)
<brousch> Like Kiva
<greg-g> yeah, except you make money
<brousch> But you get some interest back
<greg-g> kiva you don't
<greg-g> right
<brousch> You are a micro credit union
<greg-g> kinda, only it's for-profit
<brousch> Do you have your own knee-capper?
<greg-g> the thing that got over my incredibly high moral standards is that these loans are usually consolodation (credit card) loans at a much lower interest than the credit card companies
<greg-g> brousch: DIY
<cmaloney> Wonder if I can sign up for a Kiva loan. ;)
<greg-g> oh people eating breakfast at 11:20am
<greg-g> people == coworker who decided to sit right behind me
<brousch> Anything after 10:30 is lunch
<jrwren> i take it back. 7% is crap :p
<cmaloney> jrwren: compared to my savings account, 7% is princely.
<cmaloney> I couldn't shave a bitcoin more than my savings account rate.
<jrwren> there are many stocks out there which pay well over that in dividends and aren't insanely risky
<jrwren> and arguably are less risky than being a money lender.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Awesome. Be my broker.
<brousch> Do you not have a 401k?
<brousch> Just bump it up
<cmaloney> I have a 401K
<cmaloney> it's about as bumped as you can get
<jrwren> IRA?
<jrwren> bump it up! :)
<cmaloney> I have an IRA that consists of (most) of my 401Ks from over the years.
<brousch> You are putting $17,500/yr into your 401k?
<cmaloney> I'm puttin ghte max percentage rate from my check
<cmaloney> whatever that is
<jrwren> holy shit! 17.5k!?!?!  i should do that!
<cmaloney> Honestly what I really need is a financial advisor that will tell me what to do with my money outside of "pay down those fucking credit cards"
<cmaloney> because I'd like to evolve at some point. :)
<brousch> Well until your CCs are gone, that is the best financial advice
<jrwren> err wait, no, don't max your 401k cuz mutual funds are a scam.
<cmaloney> jrwren: You're sounding like a nutritionist now. :)
<jrwren> how so?
<cmaloney> Don't eat fatty foods, except these fats are OK, but only in moderation but not with these carbohydrates and ...
<jrwren> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/business-economy-financial-crisis/retirement-gamble/how-retirement-fees-cost-you/
<jrwren> cmaloney: any one who says don't eat fatty foods, is misinformed at best, and a fool at worst.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Right, but it seems nutritional advice (and financial advice) are like fashion trends.
<cmaloney> Invest in your IRA except after labor day. ;)
<jrwren> except after tax day! :p
<cmaloney> hah
<cmaloney> I'm convinced that no matter what I put into 401Ks or IRAs some jackass in govt. will get a bright idea to do something incredibly irresponsible and J and I will be utterly fucked
<cmaloney> or in banking
<cmaloney> I'm not even concerned if it will happen, only when.
<rick_h__> hey, don't rain on my 401k parade. I've already written off anything from social security in my planning
<brousch> Buy gold
<brousch> rick_h__: Yes, I assume Social Security will not exist
<rick_h__> you can't take that away as well or I might possibly only be left with my house by then
<brousch> Houses not in the urban center will be worthless because there will be no way to get to your job when the petrol dries up
<cmaloney> http://www.reddit.com/r/opensource/comments/1t8u4y/all_packt_drmfree_ebooks_videos_are_5/
<cmaloney> This catches me at my weakest point
<brousch> But PAckt
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'm holding my nose while downloading the two Panda3D books I've been eyeballing.
<cmaloney> the cookbook book is actually the one that I wanted, and it appears to have good reviews
<brousch> There has been a professor giving PAnda3d talks at the last 2 pyohios
<cmaloney> Yeah, I sat in on one of them
<cmaloney> I had a change of heart about it
<cmaloney> I used to think "Oh, but Panda3D makes it too easy, and it nerfs the development process. I need to make things from scratch to truly understand things"
<cmaloney> And that's just dumb
<brousch> heh
<brousch> There is a game engine built on kivy if you're interested
<cmaloney> How am I going to learn if I have to fit the entirety of what prompted them to create this library into my head before getting off the ground
<cmaloney> brousch: Yeah, it looked interesting
<cmaloney> I really wish I had my epiphanies sooner. :)
<cmaloney> Bt I recently watched that Indie Game documentary and realized a few things
<cmaloney> a) I'm not getting any younger
<brousch> It takes a while of beating your head on things before you give up and move up a layer
<cmaloney> b) I really despise the glut of platformer games out there
<cmaloney> c) I'm not making any headway under the current model of thinking.
<cmaloney> I guess I come from a mindset that was all about purity in rolling your own
<cmaloney> and that's frankly bullshit.
<cmaloney> There's a level of understanding that comes from knowing the tools and being able to drop down a level if needed
<brousch> It comes down to rolling your own or learning someone else's. How do you want to spend your time?
<cmaloney> but honestly if I need to invent the universe in order to bake a pie from scratch I'm never ever baking that pie
<cmaloney> and that makes me sad
<cmaloney> Well, I'm in love with the idea of learning OpenGL because I associate that with 3D graphics under Linux
<cmaloney> but if the last CHC is anything to gauge it's going to take me longer to learn the ins and outs of OpenGL than it is to get something useful out of it
<cmaloney> and by ins and outs I mean figuring out how to get the fucking cmakefile the OpenGL Superbible uses to compile anything.
<brousch> Yeah, I have not touched opengl in Kivy, even though it's there
<cmaloney> I dunno. Maybe it's a phase. But frankly I'm tired of getting down on myself because I can't shit out awesome right out of the gate.
<brousch> Well that's because you don't use Django. Switch to Django and you shit awesome all day long
<cmaloney> I thought Django allowed you to shit ponies which in turn shit awesome
<cmaloney> it's like the awesome-shit-by-extension shit.
<brousch> I joke, but that is my primary reason for using it. Whatever I want to do has been done, is relatively well maintained, and was done better than I could have done it
<jrwren> ddjango really is all that
<jrwren> i never knew about this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntuzilla/
<jrwren> kinda a cool idea.
<jrwren> would be a cool way to do nightlies or aurora
<rick_h__> lmao "Sorry about that, how about we give you a deal to come back and give us more of your money...kthx" https://twitter.com/mashable/status/414169774521081856
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-21
<greg-g> I think this manager hasn't stopped talking all day
<rick_h__> earning that christmas bonus
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Looks like today's weather is going to be interesting
<cmaloney> They used words like historical in the weather statement last night
<jrwren> to hot?
<cmaloney> jrwren: Um, not quite
<cmaloney> more like "remember that ice storm of 2013"
<jrwren> ha! crap!
<rick_h__> wheeee
<cmaloney> Woo woo
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-22
<brousch> cmaloney: Put your pants back on
<cmaloney> you can't make me
<rick_h__> shorts ftw
<rick_h__> fireplace and steak dinner night wooooo!
<cmaloney> Very nice.
<cmaloney> How's the weather by you?
<cmaloney> We're still getting rain, luckily enough
<rick_h__> ugly, but the ice thing hasn't happened
<rick_h__> just rain, temp according to the car has been 32-34 all day
<cmaloney> That's good
<rick_h__> yea, but I tried to go to the grocery store
<rick_h__> I deserve a freaking medal imo
<cmaloney> I went to Meijer just before noon.
<cmaloney> So I can relate
<rick_h__> filo dough, sesame seeds, fluten free crackers...imaginary crap no one needs but were on my list for some reason
<cmaloney> Um, we need filo dough. :)
<rick_h__> it's no where near any doughy stuff in the store
<rick_h__> you know how hard/picked over the dough section is?
<cmaloney> Nope, it's in the freezer section near the puffed pastry
<rick_h__> and busy with everyone
<cmaloney> Yeah, I can imagine
<rick_h__> right, but puffed pastry is different. I know because I grabbed that first and a text sent me back
<rick_h__> anyway, fun stuff
<cmaloney> I'm just relaying the message from JoDee.
<rick_h__> lol
<jrwren> someone is going to make something delicious out of it, and you will get to eat it!
<rick_h__> meh, I got chocolate chip cookies and I'm getting a pumpkin pie. I'm set.
<rick_h__> oooh, first monitor review http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5100/dell-ultrasharp-up2414q-review-24-inch-uhd--4k-monitor
<rick_h__> of course no hint on how it'll hook up in linux. Much more complicated than I expected it to be overall
<jrwren> its not just DL DVI
<rick_h__> everyone else staying ice-free?
<jrwren> i think I'm ice free here.
<rick_h__> jrwren: nope, can't even dvi it
<rick_h__> at least I don't think you can
<rick_h__> yea, no dvi ports
<jrwren> wtf ports does it have?
<rick_h__> dp and dp mini and hdmi
<rick_h__> though with hdmi it only runs 30hz
<rick_h__> so dp 1.2 for me
<cmaloney> Finished the last episode of Open Metalcast for 2013
<rick_h__> woot!
<cmaloney> And it's not a holiday episode. :)
<rick_h__> hah!
<cmaloney> It's actually an Instrumetalcast
<cmaloney> I scheduled it to release on Monday morning, but you can get the files on Archive.org
<cmaloney> http://www.reddit.com/r/retrobattlestations/comments/1tfgc6/most_of_my_portable_battlestation_collection/
<rick_h__> wow
<cmaloney> Sad thing is I have one of those machines. :)
<cmaloney> And only one of those machines. :)
<cmaloney> If anyone wants to gift me an Osborne 1 I'd be much obliged. :)
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Hoep you all have power
<rick_h__> yep, and the roads weren't as scary as feared
<cmaloney> Good deal
<rick_h__> though I'm glad no UPS deliveries today
<rick_h__> the driveway is a sheet of ice
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'll bet
<jrwren> and you have power!
<jrwren> some of ortonville doesn't, I hear.
<cmaloney> Afternoon
<cmaloney> http://azac.pl/cobol-on-wheelchair/
<waf> i've always felt that the lack of a killer web framework was holding cobol back.
<cmaloney> Say no more. Cobol is BACK BAYBEEEEE.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-15
<cmaloney> This is why ruby pisses me off
<cmaloney> https://github.com/metalelf0/pomodori-todo.txt
<cmaloney> ^ YAY!
<cmaloney> craig@lister:~/configs/todo.actions.d$ t pom start 217
<cmaloney> terminal-notifier is only supported on Mac OS X 10.8, or higher.
<cmaloney> ^ FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<cmaloney> addendum: It only told me this after I ran it, not while I was installing it.
<brousch_> rick_h_: How did you injure yourself?
<rick_h_> brousch_: no idea, did it years ago
<cmaloney> Morning
<rick_h_> afternoon
<cmaloney> Howdy
<cmaloney> QUiet day today
<cmaloney> everyone must be getting ready for the end of the year. :)
<rick_h_> woot
<shakes808> Hello guys, been awhile.  How is everyone doing?
<cmaloney> Hey shakes808
<cmaloney> Doing well. Yourself?
<shakes808> I can't complain.  I was just explaining to a coworker about the coffeehousecoders
<shakes808> For some reason the Royal Oak sub page is not working
<shakes808> where do you get together at now a days?
<cmaloney> http://royaloak.coffeehousecoders.com/ ?
<cmaloney> Are you on G+?
<shakes808> just sits there and loads
<shakes808> Yes i am
<cmaloney> Huh, I got that page to load up
<shakes808> Must be work proxies :P
<shakes808> the main and downriver load up
<shakes808> but meh ;)
<cmaloney> Sent an invite to the G+ Community.
<shakes808> thank you, I will check it out
<cmaloney> I post the events there (when I remember them. :) )
<cmaloney> This is the point where I wonder if SQLAlchemy + MySQL is trying to get me
<cmaloney> http://docs.sqlalchemy.org/en/rel_0_9/dialects/mysql.html#auto-increment-behavior
<cmaloney> Why it does this is beyond me
<cmaloney> But it created a nice heisenbug when i tried to insert records into a database.
<_stink_> haha
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-16
 * greg-g is in Michigan
<greg-g> jcastro: just fyi, I made it. I'll give you a call tomorrow morning after my drs appt (8:30-10ish)
<cmaloney> greg-g: Bah
<greg-g> cmaloney: yeah, really really really short trip
<greg-g> landed at 6pm tonight, leaving at 4pm tomorrow (flight at 6ish)
<cmaloney> For a Doctor's Appointment?
<greg-g> long story...
<snap-l> Good morning
<jrwren> greg-g: ! I guess last night was a bad night to step away from electronics entirely. I missed greg-g.
<cmaloney> I think greg-g got in late
<greg-g> cmaloney: jrwren I am here now!
<greg-g> jcastro: the number I have for you is wrong
<greg-g> halp
<greg-g> I need a place to do my team call in 45 minutes :)
 * greg-g is using xfinitywifi right now near Jefferson Cafe
<jrwren> greg-g: come on over.
<greg-g> jcastro: call me when you get this, I'm going to jay's :)
<cmaloney> Bah, I'm working from Farmington at the moment
<cmaloney> Otherwise I'd have you come over
<brousch_> D000000d, save 54% off the Thinkpad T540p http://shop.lenovo.com/smb/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/t540p/?CID=EDM_20141216_NA_US_SMB_T540p
 * greg-g is in the house of jay
<rick_h_> hah!
<jrwren> its true. greg-g is right here.
<cmaloney> greg-g is laying low at the house of jay
<cmaloney> he's jay-low
 * greg-g groans
<cmaloney> Thank you, I'll be here all week
<cmaloney> Also: I really, really hate MySQL this week
<cmaloney> mysqldiskusage --server=root@localhost database <- doesn't connect
<cmaloney> mysql -u root <- does connect
<greg-g> speaking of mysql, our integration cluster's main db just died :/ right before our team's meeting
<cmaloney> Nice
<cmaloney> Nothing like a little "fire" to spruce up the meeting
<greg-g> jcastro: since you seem awol :), let me/us know if you still want to go out for lunch at ABC or some such
<greg-g> jcastro: you better get back to me soon, otherwise jill will be pissed with you :)
<greg-g> jcastro: I'm done with my call, so now there's nothing between me and ABC
<cmaloney> jcastro ^^
<cmaloney> jcastro ^^
<cmaloney> jcastro ^^
<cmaloney> jcastro ^^
<jcastro> greg-g, ping!
<greg-g> jcastro: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<jcastro> sorry I was running errands
<jcastro> I thought you were coming yesterday?
<jcastro> greg-g, are you around?
<cmaloney> Wow, that's a fun message
<cmaloney> greg-g: ping
<greg-g> cmaloney: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<cmaloney> Scripts are fun. :)
<_stink_> haha
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> jcastro: we just got back from ABC :/
<jcastro> :-/ I'm in calls the rest of the afternoon, are you leaving tonight?
<greg-g> jcastro: leaving jrwren's around 4:20ish
<greg-g> picking up father in law at 4:45 to head to airport (I'm driving his car)
<jcastro> wait, you're with jrwren?
<jcastro> did I miss a meeting?
<greg-g> well, since you weren't responding and I had the wrong number for you, jrwren offered up his basement
<jrwren> :p
<jrwren> i stole greg-g from you, jcastro.
<jcastro> does jrwren not have my # either?
<cmaloney> I knew all along that jrwren was up to no good.
<brousch_> Dat beard is in demand
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> jcastro: do you hav ea message from me from 1.5 hours ago ish?
<jcastro> yeah but I was doing errands
<jcastro> and my phone didn't go off until just a bit ago
<greg-g> jcastro: gotcha
<greg-g> well dang
<greg-g> :(
<cmaloney> greg-g: I think I know what this means
<greg-g> I have to come back?
<greg-g> or I can't leave?
<cmaloney> Or you'll need to arrange for us to come out there
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> if you fly to Missouri, you can hitch a ride in my parent's RV when they come out in January :)
<cmaloney> Actually, I think jcastro has to arrange for us to come out
<cmaloney> That's tempting. :)
<cmaloney> Though I don't think your parents want to be in a couped up RV with me.
<greg-g> and 2 cats
<cmaloney> Especially not after Qdoba / Chipotle.
<greg-g> hah
<cmaloney> <3 cats
<greg-g> From Jimbo:
<greg-g> Subject: Our final email
<greg-g> me: Thank god!
 * greg-g doesn't donate to non-profits he works for :)
<cmaloney> ?
<cmaloney> Waitaminute...
<greg-g> yep, since I started working for CC, they haven't received money from me. Since I started working for WMF, same thing
<cmaloney> greg-g: Either Wikipedia is no longer sending you mail asking for donations or...
<greg-g> I donated to both in the past
<greg-g> heh, yeah, I'm still an employee :)
<cmaloney> Wow, so Wikimedia stopped soliciting you? That seems improbable. :)
<cmaloney> And yeah, I'd have a hard time donating to my work
<greg-g> I have a hard time with FSAs (and the risk of forfeiting money back to my employer), much less just giving them money
<cmaloney> Yeah, FSAs are kind of a gamble
<greg-g> I complained about the idea at CC once, and the then-CEO was like "think of it as a donation!"  my response: "then at least give me a t-shirt!"
<cmaloney> hah
<greg-g> jcastro: give jill a hug for me :)
<jrwren> I lost $1000 in an FSA one year. Never again.
<greg-g> we put in the max this year, but we're going to be using it, (un)fortunately
<jrwren> That is 304 bottles of Founders Breakfast Stout. More than I can drink in a year.
<cmaloney> jrwren: That sounds like a challenge
<cmaloney> greg-g: Sorry to hear that. :(
<greg-g> cmaloney: 'tis why I'm here, my daily headaches and gut issues
<jrwren> cmaloney: i really want to say "challenge accepted", but I am not going it :]
<greg-g> then you'd need to spend more on health care :)
<cmaloney> greg-g: That's what I figured; this wasn't a social call.
<greg-g> if it was, I totally failed at it :)
<cmaloney> re: gut issues: Are you drinking soda (pop) at all?
<greg-g> nope
<greg-g> well, some Izze every now and then (once/week)
<cmaloney> Yeah, not nearly what I was drinking with Mt. Dew
<greg-g> carb. water plus fruit juice, that is
<brousch_> Ug, I developed some digestive issues this year too
<greg-g> as a high schooler we did have a mt dew fridge in my basement, one of those mini fridges that was always full of it
<brousch_> Turned out I have lost my ability to digest lactose
<greg-g> brousch_: welcome to being human :)
<cmaloney> They had me on prilosec for a while but I cut the pop and haven't had nearly as many issues
<cmaloney> But they'll take my coffee away from me with my yellow-stained teeth biting their ass
<greg-g> alrighty, time to see you all from california again
<cmaloney> Here's hoping next visit is a social one. :)
<cmaloney> also: don't have jcastro coordinate said visit. :)
<cmaloney> though I thought you were here on Monday as well
<cmaloney> Safe travels, and happy miles.
<cmaloney> greg-g: If you have some time and a little mad money laying about this album comes highly recommended:
<cmaloney> (sadly not CC)
<cmaloney> https://thetruepanopticon.bandcamp.com/album/roads-to-the-north
<cmaloney> https://snakethursday.bandcamp.com/album/iter <- Also  recommended (and CC)
<jrwren> greg-g: is not at my house anymore ;_;
<cmaloney> Feh
<cmaloney> The Panopticon Album mixes bluegrass and death metal
<cmaloney> which I fully approve.
<jrwren> I think I listened to that earlier this year?
<cmaloney> You might have
<cmaloney> I finally picked it up last night
<jrwren> greg-g: I counted. I'm drowning in 21 library books.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-17
<cmaloney> 21 library books?
<brousch_> LotR Fellowship of the Ring is free today https://play.google.com/store/movies/details?id=rAUJN48IHXw
<ColonelPanic001> too many books
<cmaloney> Too many books
<cmaloney> ColonelPanic001: https://plus.google.com/+thereadingroom/posts/1g9PkR81KJh
<jrwren> yes, 21 library books :)
<cmaloney> what does that even mean?
<cmaloney> DId you take out 21 library books?
 * ColonelPanic001 sings too many boooooks
<cmaloney> ColonelPanic001: Now you're getting it. :)
<ColonelPanic001> My wife (then gf) once made me agree to not buy any more books unless I got rid of some to make room for them
<ColonelPanic001> now I have a house and am no longer bound bu such dumb agreements
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> I bought another bookshelf and pretty much filled it on the spot
<cmaloney> with more on the way because I am insane
<jrwren> yes. greg-g and I were talking yesterday about library use. I said "I've got at least a dozen checked out right now." so when I sat in my reading chair last night, I counted.
<jrwren> i rarely buy books anymore.
<cmaloney> Good god that's a lot of books checked out.
<cmaloney> Though I love love love checking out books from the library and having them store them when I'm done. :)
<jrwren> exactly!
<brousch_> http://thenextweb.com/apps/2014/12/16/pebble-smartwatch-now-supports-android-wear-notifications/
<cmaloney> in the beta release
<cmaloney> I don't think it's been pushed to the mere masses yet.
<cmaloney> That said I'm refreshing like crazy. :)
<ColonelPanic001> I'm holding out until the FDA approves ocular implants
<ColonelPanic001> my eyes are fairly crappy anyway
<cmaloney> I'd rather not
<cmaloney> That's all I'd need is to have to force-quit my vision
<ColonelPanic001> just one eye
<ColonelPanic001> you have a spare.
<ColonelPanic001> My left eye especially is pretty bad, not legally blind in it or anything, but not exactly sharp vision. Replacing it with a decent cybornetic replacement would be neat.
<brousch_> Why replace an eye when you can just add a third one in between the current ones?
<ColonelPanic001> brousch_: what, and looks weird?
<ColonelPanic001> s/looks/look
<brousch_> make it stylish like http://www.shorthairlooks.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Wedding-Crown-.jpg
<ColonelPanic001> I think I might look a bit elven
<ColonelPanic001> that strikes me as something an elf would wear
<brousch_> See, cool, not weird
<ColonelPanic001> I can't argue with that.
<ColonelPanic001> You may have won me over.
<ColonelPanic001> on the other hand, I could realize my lifelong dream of being a cyborg.
<brousch_> good call http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130202120854/lotr/images/9/9f/Elrond_of_Rivendell.jpg
<ColonelPanic001> \o/
<brousch_> A third eye wired into your skull is just as cybernetic as replacing an existing eye
<jrwren> now link a pic of hugo from Priscilla
<ColonelPanic001> brousch_: seems easier to just use an existing ocular cavity
<ColonelPanic001> I wonder if a third eye would improve depth perception significantly
<brousch_> No way. then you are limited to the pre-existing size and ports
<ColonelPanic001> If I were Bill Gates Rich, I would probably soon resemble a comic book villian, without all the murder (probably)
<ColonelPanic001> invest in artificial limb R&D, then replace all mine with superior ones
<ColonelPanic001> etc
<ColonelPanic001> it would be a race against my limited human lifespan to find a way to exist in a computer
<brousch_> http://www.cyberpunkworld.com/real-life-cyborg-neil-harbisson-and-the-cyborg-foundation/
<brousch_> That is dorky
<ColonelPanic001> "sonochromatism" doesn't sound that useful
<ColonelPanic001> extending visual range outside of just "visible" light does though
<brousch_> Could let you see UV and IR
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, but I could do that with the implant
<ColonelPanic001> +3 per
<ColonelPanic001> <insert Cavil's speech from Battlestar Galactica here>
<ColonelPanic001> http://www.ariera.net/post/129529731/i-dont-want-to-be-human-i-want-to-see-gamma
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: around?
<cmaloney> reminder: CHC tonight from 8-10pm
<rick_h_> :(
<rick_h_> have fun folks
<brousch_> There's no fun without rick_h_ . It is like a funeral
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Offer still stands if you want me to drive up and pick you up.
<cmaloney> If not we'll need to figure out when over the holiday we can jam. :)
<cmaloney> note: not mutually exclusive. :)
<rick_h_> cmaloney: no way :P
<rick_h_> yea, we should party at some point
<cmaloney> yeah, I need to figure out a day when we can make that happen
<cmaloney> Stupid holidays are sneaking up on me.
<cmaloney> Though they're not being too terribly stealthy, but they're sure persistent
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: pong
<mrgoodcat> brousch_: sorry about our game
<mrgoodcat> i've been so busy i completely forgot about it
<brousch_> NP. I assumed you'd died
<mrgoodcat> heh
<_stink_> how's the afterlife
<mrgoodcat> much like normal life
<mrgoodcat> but busier
<_stink_> geez
<_stink_> sounds terrible
<brousch_> mrgoodcat: I've found a lot of good, active games in the tournaments
<mrgoodcat> i forfeited my tournament games too. work is super busy right now
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Yeah, was going to say thanks for the win. :)
<cmaloney> Hoping things calm down for you.
<cmaloney> But was more concerned you went AWOL.
<cmaloney> Good God, The Simpsons is 25 years old today.
<cmaloney> there are people who can legally drink who have no concept of a Simpsons-free world.
<greg-g> whoa, I was only 7? that makes sense I guess. I was about perfectly timed for it
<jrwren> man, that Cavil speech is a great example of why BSG is awesome.
<jcastro> jrwren, http://www.concentratemedia.com/features/AnnArboraffordable0308.aspx
<jcastro> greg-g, are you home yet?
<jrwren> jcastro: the rent is too damned high!
<greg-g> jcastro: yep, got home at 1:30ish Pacific
<jcastro> greg-g, ok, will sync next time
<jrwren> "The middle class cannot afford to live in Ann Arbor. "    wtf does that make me?
<jcastro> If we knock down Michigan Stadium we could build all sorts of high rises there.
<greg-g> aware of hyperbole
<greg-g> that was a hella (omg, I'm one of them now) long day. 6:50am Eastern to 4:30am the next day
 * cmaloney got more Go books for the holidays. :)
<cmaloney> (Game, not language)
<cmaloney> Though I find humor in the Ubuntu of this channel is being replaced by Go (game and language). ;)
<jrwren> jcastro: this article is very interesting.
<jcastro> I don't get the appeal of living in downtown AA proper
<jcastro> but whatever
<jcastro> 465k for a 100 year old house that's 50 grand somewhere else on the planet, but whatevs
<jrwren> jcastro: I get the appeal. You get excellent city services and you can walk everywhere.
<jrwren> walking downtown from a west side house is life changing.
<jrwren> and I've barely experienced that.
<jcastro> there's tons of downtowns in the area though
<jcastro> with less people, less pricey
<jcastro> though, I doubt Plymouth is cheaper than AA
<jrwren> none are ann arbor.
<jrwren> oh, I don't know Plymouth at all.
<jrwren> Ann Arbor is like iPhone in the "I want the one with the most GBs" video.
<brousch_> Hm, yes I remember walking across Ann Arbor. I was so thin back then.
<brousch_> Ann Arbor's downtown largely lacks the seedier elements of most towns
<greg-g> brousch_: true
<greg-g> I lived .7 miles from downtown/ABC area. It was amazing.
<greg-g> bad for my liver, but good for social life :)
<cmaloney> Yeah, if I were more social I'd really appreciate having things within more walking distance
<greg-g> but really, also nice for A) library B) decent food C) yoga classes D) farmers market E) everyone delivers to you F) uhh, I ran out
<cmaloney> yeah
<cmaloney> I can walk to our library but it's about a mile away
<cmaloney> and it's across a few roads. :)
<jrwren> cmaloney: and is it a pleasant walk? is crossing roads scary? are you going to get hit by a car?
<rick_h_> 2.6mi on the walking desk today woot! no dangerous crossings :P
<greg-g> rick_h_: #winning
<rick_h_> and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1mSYgGN45c ftw
<rick_h_> who knew tying shoes could be cool :)
<jrwren> rick_h_: that just seems convoluted.
<rick_h_> jrwren: great fit/feel though
<jrwren> I'll try it someday. :)
<jrwren> since I don't run, I keep 'em loose and slide 'em on and off
<rick_h_> right using it on the walking shoes for the walking day
<cmaloney> I always wondered what those extra holes were for
<cmaloney> But I wear converse so no such luck. :)
<cmaloney> http://bundleofholding.com/index/current/name/Family
<cmaloney> Family-friendly RPGs
<rick_h_> cmaloney: what do you use for epub on ubuntu?
<cmaloney> Let me check
<cmaloney> Honestly for most of my reading I use Google PLay Books
<cmaloney> But just to see what's in there I use FBReader
<cmaloney> If you find something better let me know
<cmaloney> Most of the ones I've seen make XPDF look great.
<cmaloney> http://tunein.com/radio/Open-Metalcast-p670562/
<cmaloney> Yay. :)
<_stink_> cool!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-18
<cmaloney> "My name is Birgit Efua. I'm in Charge of the Audit Department in a branch of the  Bank where i am presently working ."
<cmaloney> Sounds legit.
<jrwren> you know birgit too?
<cmaloney> Apparently she works at all the banks
<greg-g> depending on who receives the email
<cmaloney> EVening
<rick_h_> evening
<cmaloney> I think Redshift is one of my favorite bands to program to
 * cmaloney is listening to Death - Vacant Planets
 * cmaloney is listening to Death - Vacant Planets
<cmaloney> Feh
<cmaloney> Apparently it hasn't caught up
 * cmaloney is listening to Redshift - Siren V
<cmaloney> THere we go
<greg-g> redshift is also a great way of saving your eyes :)
<greg-g> apt-get install redshift # that is
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Good morning btw.
<brousch_> There's no one named "btw" here. Who are you talking to?
<rick_h_> ugh grumble and bah humbug
<rick_h_> ftr :)
<cmaloney> heh
<brousch_> rick_h_: You need to go sit on Santa's lap
<rick_h_> yea with a long knife
<brousch_> Tell him what you want for xmas
<cmaloney> Dear Santa:
<cmaloney> Since you're such an all-knowing and all-seeing prick you already know what I want
<cmaloney> quit stalling you big jerk
<cmaloney> Love, Craig
<cmaloney> PS: Since you're such a smarty pants I hope you can find the antidote for those cookies. Kiss kiss.
<cmaloney> ^^ Example of letter I would never have had the balls to write when I was a kid. :)
<greg-g> g'morn
<greg-g> I think the quick trip to MI gave me some cold/something. :/
<cmaloney> You sure it wasn't sitting in close quarters with over a dozen people in an oversized sausage container?
<greg-g> for ~16 hours out of 30? nah, can't be!
<brousch_> jrwren probably poisoned you
<greg-g> I did eat a couple cookies his wife was making....
<jrwren> ha!
<rick_h_> cmaloney: http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1557/
<rick_h_> Concurrently updatable Materialized Views for faster, more up-to-date reporting.
<rick_h_> the new JSONB data type for PostgreSQL
<rick_h_> :)
<jrwren> yeah. postgresql <3
<jrwren> ALTER SYSTEM looks interesting
<rick_h_> Automatically updatable views were introduced in PostgreSQL 9.3, allowing data in simple views to be updated in the same way as regular tables without the need to define triggers or rules. In PostgreSQL 9.4 this feature has been enhanced to apply to a wider class of views and to allow new data to be validated against the view definition.
<rick_h_> <3 could have used that so much at the last job
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Already on it.
<cmaloney> :)
<cmaloney> Seriously, it's like PostgreSQL keeps knocking down the hard problems
<jrwren> cmaloney: once they get master-master its going to be AWESOME!!!
<brousch_> It's not awesome already?
<cmaloney> brousch_: It's like every release is Christmas
<cmaloney> and a chance for me to bug my boss that we're still not using PostgreSQL
<brousch_> What are people using these days instead of byobu?
<rick_h_>  nothing it's pointless imo
<brousch_> So no terminator or whatever?
<rick_h_> tmux + terminal and that's it
<brousch_> So, tmux
<rick_h_> sure
<rick_h_> for "tabs" and reconnecting to sessions
<brousch_> I haven't used any of these. I'm asking for a friend.
<rick_h_> but byobu is a layer on tmux or screen
<rick_h_> so I'd consider them different
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-19
<greg-g> so. close. to. vacation.
<rick_h_> greg-g: preach on
<rick_h_> if I can get this release out tonight I might start early!
<jrwren> smoser: how does simplestreams get the latest version?  is it lexical order? numeric order?
<jrwren> smoser: e.g. jq '.products."com.ubuntu.cloud.daily:server:14.10:amd64".versions |keys' com.ubuntu.cloud\:daily\:aws.json
<jrwren> is it just always the 4th in daily?
<greg-g> busy ass day tomorrow: http://imgur.com/Fvsu67L
<cmaloney> I'm using tmux as well
<cmaloney> Good evening btw.
<cmaloney> Almost good night. ;)
<cmaloney> http://www.dnalounge.com/backstage/log/2014/12/18.html
<cmaloney> Just the top part is what I'm referring. :)
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morn
<_stink_> yo
<brousch_> werd
<trevlar> just pushed out my latest side project :) https://github.com/fitztrev/make-it-rain
<cmaloney> <3 Klangwelt Radio
<cmaloney> Industrial + Kraftwerk-inspired music
<jrwren> sounds like my kind of music.
<cmaloney> It totally is
<cmaloney> I learned that Karl Bartos has two solo albums that way
<cmaloney> My wallet shed a tear
<cmaloney> 2003 and 2013
<cmaloney> Currently playing Nitzer Ebb
 * cmaloney is listening to Bolt Thrower - Afterlife
<cmaloney> Feh, not srobbling the radio
<jrwren> hrm... today may be a Senior coconut day.
<brousch_> This laptop shows why I like Lenovo. It has one compartment on the back with the RAM and HD easily accessible. No voiding of waranty sticker to open it and replace those components. No removing the keyboard or other silliness. Big touchpad and nipple. VGA port so no silly dongle is needed for projectors. matte screen.
<brousch_> t540p that was 54% off last week
<brousch_> Oh, and no circusware pre-installed, except windows itself
<wolfger> Holy wow. Chrysler actually stopped blocking IRC?!?
<wolfger> Hi everybody! o/
<brousch_> wolfger: yo
<dzho> heh "circusware"
<dzho> brousch_++
<mrgoodcat> i'm back
<mrgoodcat> A/C problems in server room
<mrgoodcat> had to shut down yesterday
<mrgoodcat> ugh
<brousch_> yikes
<mrgoodcat> not my server room
<mrgoodcat> school server room
<mrgoodcat> my irc session is on WMU computer club server
<smoser> jrwren, simplestreams is C locale sorted order of version ids
<jrwren> smoser: thanks
<smoser> i didn't understand your "4th in daily
<smoser> "
<jrwren> smoser: wondering how to know which is latest. C locale sorted is a good answer.
<smoser> the thing that sucks is 20141214.1 is greater than 20141214 (and .0)
<smoser> but after you get to "20141214.10" sorting is busted.
<jrwren> smoser: how often are there point day releases like that?
<cmaloney> Hey wolfger
<cmaloney> brousch_: I love the term Circusware and will endeavor to make it more popular.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-20
<cmaloney> Good afternoon btw
<brousch_> yes
<brousch_> Xmas cards are done. Just in time
<cmaloney> JIT Christmas Cards. :)
<brousch_> Literally. I walked into the post office at 2:58. They closed at 3
<cmaloney> Nice.
<cmaloney> Always a good sign when the post office lets you in just before close
<cmaloney> usually they're busily locking the doors.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-21
<cmaloney> Good evening
<_stink_> yo
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-14
<_stink_> rick_h_: if i had taken all three kids to the grocery store you would have seen a news story about an exploding person at meijer
<_stink_> if i say 'STOP IT' 50 times i ignite
<gamerchick02> oh my
<rick_h_> _stink_: :)
<greg-g> 50? you're a good man, _stink_
<_stink_> greg-g: yeah maybe 10
<rick_h_> 4morning
<_stink_> yo
<jrwren> GOOD MORNING!!!
<rick_h_> wheee
<jrwren> rick_h_: how is the jetlag?
<rick_h_> jrwren: double wheee
<cmaloney> morning
<flipsidecreation> morning
<flipsidecreation> we just setup our first  https://letsencrypt.org/ server.  It went smooth
<flipsidecreation> even have a cron job to auto renew the cert
<cmaloney> Nice!
<flipsidecreation> yup, their process is really simple
<flipsidecreation> they have over 120k certs issued so far
<jrwren> I'm pretty sure they are an NSA front.
<flipsidecreation> it would be a good way for the NSA to get at all of that precious data
<_stink_> do you ever give your private key?
<flipsidecreation> no
<jrwren> never.
<flipsidecreation> not without a court order
<flipsidecreation> haha
<jrwren> hahaha.
<_stink_> then the NSA can run an SSL cert provider :)
<jrwren> and even then, use a PFS protocol so that its useless for past data.
<flipsidecreation> ^
<jrwren> _stink_: that is waht letsencrypt is.  an NSA cert provider.
<jrwren> i'm j/k of course.
<jrwren> my tin foil hat is only pretend.
<flipsidecreation> that is what make Lets Encrypt different, the other  are giving the private keys to the NSA
<jrwren> ha!
<jrwren> no.
<jrwren> actually... that may be.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-15
<cmaloney> Evening
<_stink_> yo
<jrwren> good morning!
<cmaloney> good morning!
<cmaloney> How's the morning?
 * rick_h_ grumbled
<cmaloney> That good eh?
<rick_h_> well, sitting on an ice pack post-surgery yay
<jrwren> WHAT? you got surgered?
<rick_h_> yea, well I guess 'inpatience procedure' might be the right word?
<jrwren> oh no. its surgery!
<jrwren> That is an old bit from city slickers.
<jrwren> about aging.
<jrwren> "40s, you grow a little pot belly, you grow another chin. The music gets too loud"
<jrwren> "An old girlfriend from high school becomes a grandmother"
<jrwren> "50s, you have a minor surgery. You'll call it a procedure, but it's a surgery"
<jrwren> "60s, you'll have a major surgery The music is still loud"
<jrwren> "but you can't hear it anyway"
<jrwren> " 70s, you and the wife retire to Fort Lauderdale"
<jrwren> "You eat dinner at two in the afternoon"
<jrwren> I always liked that bit :)
<jrwren> heal quickly, rick_h_ !
<ColonelPanic001> :\
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Hope the in-patient procedure doesn't become impatience
<cmaloney> Can someone give me a link with compelling reasons for using MongoDB over PostgreSQL?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: no
<rick_h_> absolutely not
<rick_h_> cmaloney: never
<cmaloney> rick_h_: I know. Apparently I have to find the devil's advocate
<rick_h_> cmaloney: I am the devil's advocate
<cmaloney> heh
<rick_h_> we run all of juju, plus a handful of production services on mongodb
<rick_h_> and we wish we had the chance to port them all, including juju, to pgsql
<rick_h_> the end
<jrwren> cmaloney: there is never a good reson to use mongodb
<jrwren> cmaloney: masochism maybe?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: we've got thousands and thousands of lines of code that say "mongodb is always a mistake" from CMS type apps, distributed apps, small scale,larger scale
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Yeah, I know. MongoDB is terrible.
<jrwren> cmaloney: I'll play - scale out is easier.
<cmaloney> We ran it at SF. It was great when it worked, and terrible when it sort of worked.
<jrwren> cmaloney: mongodb shards are more transparent. with postgrsql you have to think more aobut your sharding and scale out story. your app probbaly needs to know about it.  with mongodb its transparent
<rick_h_> jrwren: except things like replicasets and split brain is too easy to hit, etc
<jrwren> cmaloney: the protocol awareness of master and slave replicasets is nice because client APIs can automatically retry on a different member of the replicaset
<cmaloney> So hstore over mogodb then?
<jrwren> rick_h_: shush, I'm playing devils advocate.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: every single time
<jrwren> rick_h_: i'd still NEVER use mongodb. I'm just giving cmaloney what he asked for.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: especially because you can mix the right data into hstore and keep the right tool for the job for non-key/value stuff
<cmaloney> Honestly the sharding is pretty much the only reason I can think of
<jrwren> cmaloney: jsonb FTW
<cmaloney> but we're never going to be using it
<cmaloney> Thanks, though. I knew Juju was running MongoDB (Allura ran it as well. Not sure if they still are or not)
<cmaloney> and I knew I could count on rick_h_ for the vitriol if it wasn't working out.
<cmaloney> and jrwren for the technical reasons why it might be useful.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: it's not even vitriol, just real world experience sinking in hundreds of dev hours per day into it
<cmaloney> Well, vitriol in that it isn't working out
<jrwren> cmaloney: how do you do incremental mongodb backups?
<jrwren> trick question!  you don't!
<cmaloney> jrwren: Heh
<cmaloney> Not sure how to do incremental SQL backups, honestly
<cmaloney> outside of timestamp-based transactions
<cmaloney> or replication
<jrwren> most rdbms suport them.
<jrwren> postgresql supports transaction log reply for point in time recovery
<jrwren> *replay*
<cmaloney> Right
<cmaloney> I don't think of that as incremental though
<jrwren> but it is.
<cmaloney> though my understanding is based on "dump"
<jrwren> you do a single full backup and incrementally backup the transaction logs
<cmaloney> Right
<cmaloney> That would qualify then
<cmaloney> Most of our backups are essentially "dump"
<jrwren> do you really take fs dump?
<jrwren> not tar or rsync?
<cmaloney> I think we're using backuppc or something similar
<cmaloney> not that close to the hardware
<jrwren> iirc that just fronts rsync or tar.
<cmaloney> Yeah, it wouldn't surprise me
<cmaloney> I think finding an article that says MongoDB is a better fit than PostgreSQL is like trying to find a unicorn in my underpants
<cscheib> jrwren: Chazzano in Ferndale is super quick about shipping coffee FYI.  I ordered Sunday, arrived today
<jrwren> cscheib: COOL!
<jrwren> so... next LTS, Xenial is not getting http2 support for "security reasons" but I've not seen those reasons documented :(
<jrwren> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/1503051
<cmaloney> So will it be eventually released when those bugs are fixed?
<cscheib> I was running out of coffee, was afraid it wasn't going to arrive in time
<cmaloney> cscheib: That sounds about right
<cmaloney> since mon would be pick-up, and mon-tue would be sorting and what-not
<cmaloney> <- the usps whisperer
<cscheib> not a particular fan of said governmental entity :P
<cscheib> but, they did me good, this time
<cmaloney> I prefer the USPS by a country mile
<cmaloney> USPS > UPS > FedEx / DHL / *
<cmaloney> at least for shipping
<jrwren> cmaloney: i've seen no evidence that it will get into LTS 16.04. So maybe 18.04 :(
<cmaloney> UPS I prefer for delivery because they show up around noon
<cscheib> UPS treats me well
<cmaloney> jrwren: That's kind of silly
<cscheib> very very well
<cmaloney> cscheib: I'm intrigued
<cmaloney> Although I just got notification of something arriving at Allen Park that was electronically requested on Dec 2nd
<cmaloney> At least USPS has been good about any cock-ups they've done
<cmaloney> as opposed to FedEx which still hasn't updated what happened to a package that went missing in October.
<cmaloney> Seriously, this is some CNN-level-Malaysian-flight-into-black-hole mystery here
<cscheib> UPS has mychoice, I can see when seller ships package, estimated time frame of delivery (sometimes), date of delivery, when it's been delivered
<cscheib> all without having to type in a tracking number
<cmaloney> my.usps.com
<cmaloney> Same thing
<cmaloney> and free. ;)
<cscheib> but this is automated and free and emails me without any work :P
<cscheib> I've never found USPS's tracking to be at all useful
<cmaloney> This is automated, and free, and emails me without any work
<cmaloney> it's gotten better
<cscheib> "it'll arrive some tiem this week"
<cmaloney> granted there's a few times where stuff has "transported"
<cmaloney> but it's quite good
<cmaloney> About 90% of where UPS's tracking is
<cscheib> the worst is when Amazon uses SmartPost or whatever to ship something
<cmaloney> They all do
<cscheib> that "last mile" takes forever
<cmaloney> Last mile is USPS because it's cheaper
<cscheib> yup
<cmaloney> Which keeps my boyfriend-in-law with a decent job
<cmaloney> (he's a postal carrier)
<jrwren> amazon drones are gonna RULE!!!
<cscheib> I have never heard the phrase boyfriend-in-law, heh
<cmaloney> Well, it's my sister-in-law's boyfriend
<cmaloney> ergo...
<cmaloney> he's cool, so that's where he gets "boyfriend-in-law"
<_stink_> i feel like there has to be a moment where you tell him you now consider him your boyfriend-in-law
<cscheib> oooh, this Ethiopia Harrar smells sooo good.
<cmaloney> _stink_: heh
<cmaloney> I think I've said as much in front of him
<_stink_> awww.
<cscheib> it's a bromance
<cmaloney> Kindly never use that word around me ever again
<cmaloney> amen
 * cscheib files away in the "buttons to push" file
<cscheib> coffee be good.  wise purchase.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-16
<jrwren> zomg t2 nano instances!
<rick_h_> jrwren: :)
<cscheib> any of you schmucks on a non-AT&T or VZW wireless carrier?  I'm told T-Mobile doesn't suck as much any more
<cscheib> I have a fee-free exit to my contract w/ ATT available, investigating options
<cscheib> interested in hearing (recent) experiences, especially if you've taken it up north
<Scary_Guy> I'm a former AT$T customer, fuck them, fuck them hard
<Scary_Guy> VZW I view as the comcast of the cellphone world too
<Scary_Guy> I moved the family to MetroPCS like two years ago and have never looked back.  They merged with TMO and they're basically two halves of the same coin at this point
<Scary_Guy> http://opensignal.com before you move anywhere see where you travel and if you're covered
<Scary_Guy> Also, Metro usually have shit phones.  Get unlocked and use that.  Everything is GSM now too which is nice
<cscheib> Probably buying a sim-free (i.e. unlocked) iphone 6s
<cscheib> gonna do BYOD with one carrier or another
<cscheib> ATT is offering me a reasonable deal, and they're a known quantity, but I still wanna shop around
<cscheib> gonna do apple's iphone upgrade program... so amortized phone cost, replace every year
<cscheib> Scary_Guy: have you traveled much through the state, how often do you NOT have signal
<Scary_Guy> I haven't traveled much with metro
<Scary_Guy> there's an event I do up by Houghton Lake.  The only people who ever have singal are verizon users
<Scary_Guy> OSM is great for analysis though.  Especially if you don't trust the carriers coverage maps
<Scary_Guy> which I never do
<cscheib> yea, I'll probably go with vzw, just because they've got that upper part of the state on lock
<Scary_Guy> well you have to go to the absolute tip and it vanishes
<Scary_Guy> like innawoods
<Scary_Guy> in town I had 3g at least
<Scary_Guy> also I've heard that "verizon has the most nationwide coverage" is all just marketing and they all have pretty much the same
<Scary_Guy> hence OSM, real data collected by users
<cscheib> well, Verizon's pretty dominant as #1 on the map :P
<cscheib> tmo looks pretty weak in the boonies compared to ATT or VZW
<Scary_Guy> I said I've heard, which means it could have been BS and research it :P
<Scary_Guy> Also, they may be #1 but I don't like their business practices so I avoid them.  I really like how the CEO of TMO operates
<cscheib> the nice thing about where I'm headed with this scenario is that I can switch carriers at any time
<cscheib> of course, there'll be number porting costs, and activation fees
<cscheib> but I won't be encumbered by a contract, and can bring my phone anywhere
<Scary_Guy> get a dual-sim phone
<cscheib> meh
<cscheib> iphone only.
<Scary_Guy> boo
<cscheib> fits my usage perfectly
<cscheib> plus, I love iMessage.
<cscheib> and wifi calling from my laptop, etc...
<Scary_Guy> also it depends on your carrier.  sprint/vzw use CDMA and TMO/ATT use GSM (sim)
<Scary_Guy> plus the rest of the world
<cscheib> the sim-free iphone's got the super radio that does just about everything
<cscheib> 6s that is, the 6 is missing a band or two
<Scary_Guy> I just want something that will run #replicant
<cscheib> never used it
<cscheib> my experiences with Android have been mostly negative at worst, neutral at best
<Scary_Guy> when was the last time you used it?
<cscheib> well, most recently a Fire tablet, but parents and relatives have android phones I refuse to support
<Scary_Guy> pretty much how I feel about mac stuff :P  But yeah, fire is crap
<Scary_Guy> most android is crap, only the high end devices are good usually
<Scary_Guy> nexus is the best, no carrier bloat
<Scary_Guy> google bloat but you can get rid of that if you want
<Scary_Guy> custom ROMs etc...
<cscheib> lack of rapid model iteration is good for me in this context :P
<cscheib> and I like the value retention of iDevices
<cscheib> gonna sell my 6 for like 400 probably, heh
<cscheib> which'll go a long way toward a 6s (espeically if I go with the monthly payment prog)
<Scary_Guy> I paid 200 for my 1+1, I'm pretty happy
<cmaloney> Morning
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> cscheib: I'm on Sprint via Ting
<cmaloney> If you like CDMA they're awesome.
<cmaloney> Although Ting have partnered with a GSM carrier
<cmaloney> that is undisclosed but likely TMO
<cmaloney> http://www.ford.com/server-status
<_stink_> yeah
<_stink_> weird
<brousch> http://makeit.netflix.com/
<jrwren> brousch: awesome
<cmaloney> Unrelated, I really hate ODBC
<jrwren> :)
<jrwren> windows odbc or other?
<cmaloney> UNIX
<cmaloney> Though Windows ODBC is a pain as well
<brousch> You're making my eye twitch. I never got ODBC on Linux to work
<jrwren> yuck
<cmaloney> I understand the concept and I can appreciate how it should worl
<cmaloney> work
<cmaloney> but it's made of pain and secret handshake configuration
<cmaloney> and isn't remotely obvious
<cmaloney> (I'm sure someone could say the same is true for MySQL / PostgreSQL)
<brousch> I like pypyodbc on Windows
<cmaloney> But at least I can replicate it
<cmaloney> And here's where I find the damn driver that I thought was covered by the 15 other packages
<cmaloney> *sigh*
<cmaloney> and now to put the paths into some configuration file because ini files are superior to library paths
<cmaloney> Databases: not even once.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-17
<shakes808> Good evening all
<Scary_Guy> hi
<rick_h_> party
<cmaloney> Evening
<rick_h_> sorry i can't make chc tonight
<rick_h_> wife's work christmas party
<shakes808> I need to make it to one of those some time again.  Maybe after the holidays I will.
<shakes808> Does that location have a room like the other coffee shop?  or is it a common area?
<rick_h_> shakes808: no, it's just a common area
<shakes808> that sucks.
<shakes808> Now that Bookie isn't being developed, what are you working on?
<rick_h_> shakes808: work work and more work
<shakes808> shitty, but understand.
<shakes808> rick_h_: trying to get some sort of project started or jump into.  Been sitting stale for a year because of work :(
<rick_h_> shakes808: :/
<cscheib> what's a CHC meeting typically like?  I've pondered going to one, but A2 is a bit of a hike
<Scary_Guy> CHC?
<cscheib> Scary_Guy: coffee house coders
<Scary_Guy> ah, I don't code and I don't drink coffee so I guess I'm SOL
<Scary_Guy> oh, A2 also, a bit far anyway
<Scary_Guy> thx for splanin though!
<Scary_Guy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHcTKWiZ8sI
<cmaloney> There's one in Royal Oak that happens weekly
<cmaloney> (CHC meeting)
<cmaloney> (And that'll learn me for not looking into IRC)
<cmaloney> Also: Morning
<_stink_> cmaloney: http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2015/12/17/459707022/low-pay-long-commutes-the-plight-of-the-adjunct-professor
<_stink_> potentially of interest to you
<cmaloney> _stink_: I'm seriously considering doing a documentary on adjunct professors
<_stink_> it would be a good one.
<Scary_Guy> /c/c
<Scary_Guy> crap
<Scary_Guy> also hi
<cscheib> cmaloney: where/when is the RO one?
<Scary_Guy> http://royaloak.coffeehousecoders.com/ apparently there is a website
<Scary_Guy> and it even links here, neat!
<Scary_Guy> bbl
<cmaloney> There's also a Google+ Community
<cmaloney> Private, but only to keep out the spammers
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-18
<Scary_Guy> https://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/comments/3wfe78/hey_guys_your_friendly_neighborhood_detroit/
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink_> almost.
<cmaloney> Missed it by that much
<_stink_> haha
<rick_h_> party
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-19
<tony-smlr> SMLR E172/E173 (12/19/2015) Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO5Jfxmevho Audio: http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<cmaloney> mnorning
<rick_h_> party
<flipsidecreation> morning
<_stink_> yo
<_stink_> notmorning
<flipsidecreation> mid day
<cmaloney> woo woo
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-20
<rick_h_> evening
<_stink_> hey
<Scary_Guy> greetings and salutations
<cmaloney> Evening
<rick_h_> the joys of the internet "take my files online there, download them here, so I can upload them over there
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> How goes?
<Scary_Guy> it goes
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-19
<rick_h> Morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> morning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-20
<cmaloney> Are we having fun yet?
<_stink_> :/
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> hello
<widox> heyo
<cmaloney> hey widox! Long time no see!
<widox> I know it! just lingering here, been busy and just not wanting to go outside :)
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> It's cold and dangerous out there.
<cmaloney> (at least now it is)
<cmaloney> You probably have an even more amazing beard now
<widox> haha
<widox> I dunno. it does collect snow pretty good, anyway
<widox> bought a house. so that's kind a big project atm
<widox> its completely empty. so there is much to be done - hoping to be able to move in early summer
<cmaloney> Wow. Whereabouts?
<widox> here in Detroit, Corktown area (few blocks from the old Tiger stadium)
<jrwren> you live in corktown?
<jrwren> ha!
<jrwren> your hipster convertion is now complete.
<widox> currently renting around the corner from the house :)
<jrwren> that rules!
<widox> I know it, I can't take these jeans off anymore!
<widox> lol
<jrwren> what street?
<widox> house is on Church St, between 11th & Rosa Parks
<widox> I'm on 11th currently
<jrwren> widox: OMFG... I'd get Bucharest EVERY DAY!!!
<jrwren> widox: do you?
<widox> yes, I can smell it all the time
<jrwren> widox: for whom do you work?
<widox> we keep the urge in check; its too easy to get burned out on it
<jrwren> I only get Bucharest once every few years and its always a level or more above anything else.
<widox> we used to live downtown, a few blocks from its old location there -- and we overate it there for a bit...
<jrwren> Now that its gone from Park Bar, I'll probably never get it again :(
<widox> jrwren: I work from home. company is based in FL (all dev is remote though) http://www.sentryds.com
<widox> its only like a mile from DT
<jrwren> widox: nice!
<jrwren> widox: yeah, that is a great location. I didn't know if maybe you worked for DTE or something really close
<jrwren> widox: an old friend used to live about 10 blocks away on lafayette
<jrwren> but that was at least 15yrs ago, lol. I'm getting old.
<widox> :)
<cmaloney> bbiab. :) TTYL!
<cmaloney> off to take mom on the annual "I'm not shooping for dad" trip.
<greg-g> it's a widox ! :)
<widox> hey hey greg-g. how are you?
<greg-g> widox: in a meeting (that I'm running ;), and the weekly technology team managers meeting, heh ) but good! well, tired as hell. Was up all night with a 5 year old who was having nightmares
<_stink_> bummer!
<greg-g> yeah :/
<greg-g> maybe reading him A Christmas Carol (the orig) as a bedtime story is backfiring
<_stink_> http://www.scaryforkids.com/pics/bedtime-stories.jpg
<greg-g> _stink_: dude, that made me sad :(
<greg-g> "I'm doing that to him!"
<widox> doh
<greg-g> resolved: no more A Christmas Carol before bed. Back to Dr Suess
<cmaloney> greg-g: Yipes
<jrwren> lol. that is funny.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-21
<Scary_Guy> anyone here use bitlbee?  I stopped but the client keeps trying to connect to it and I'm not sure which scripts to remove
<Scary_Guy> also, startpage isn't helping much :/
<Scary_Guy> you'd think they'd just have named it "bitlbee_connect_stript" or soemthing simple but noooo
<Scary_Guy> nvm
<Scary_Guy> "/server del im" worked
<cmaloney> Yeahn I haven't used Bitlbee in a while
<cmaloney> i3 users: which terminal is your current terminal of choice?
<cmaloney> (and no, it's not for me. :) )
<_stink_> i use bitlbee
<_stink_> is fun
<Scary_Guy> I liked it, however I'm using conversations on my phone now
<Scary_Guy> i3 terminal?  I don't know, they're all pretty much the same to me :/
<Scary_Guy> I suppose whatever is less likely to conflict with i3's keybindings
<greg-g> anyone else getting cert/hsts issues with amazon.com?
<Scary_Guy> I don't use Amazon, so technicly no
<jrwren> ugh... hsts is such a pain.
<Scary_Guy> uptime 82 days on the main system.  about to shut it down for a cleaning
<jrwren> :(
<jrwren> 23 days uptime on OSX laptop... because the cursed kernel leaks memory and requires a reboot at least every few weeks.
<Scary_Guy> well, you did say OSX :P
<Scary_Guy> still for a laptop that's pretty impressive
<Scary_Guy> okay, I'll clean the computer after I go to bed.  later guys
<cmaloney> greg-g: Which browser?
<cmaloney> Chrome seems to be working fine, and Firefox loaded the https:// page without incident
<greg-g> cmaloney: worked in Chrome and Fx, but not Chromium. Weird.
<jrwren> greg-g: sounds like NSA stuff.
<jrwren> Fx and Chrome have the NSA cert trusted, but chromium may not.
<greg-g> (in a call now, will investigate, just needed to get my son to watch a movie, sadly)
<widox> cmaloney: I use urxvt
<rick_h> Urxvt ftw
<cmaloney> That's what I figured.
<cmaloney> Thanks!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-22
<Scary_Guy> which cert is that?  I'm just asking for reasons
<cmaloney> It looks like http://dell.archive.canonical.com/ and http://oem.archive.canonical.com/ aren't responding. Is something up with them?
<cmaloney> It's causing my upgrade on JoDee's machine to not work
<greg-g> huh, those type repos always seemed sketchy to me for some reason, mostly the fickleness of corporations
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> Unfortunately the kernel updates seem to be locked behind there.
<greg-g> cmaloney: what packages are from them that you can't upgrade?
<greg-g> oh
<greg-g> that's no good
<cmaloney> Yeah, and this is making me re-think my Dell Ubuntu purchase
<greg-g> no kidding
<cmaloney> When i logged into JoDee's machine it had 90 updates
<cmaloney> which leads me to believe either she hasn't been getting prompted for updates in a while, or this has been down for a while
<cmaloney> but unfortunately Google isn't helpful in getting me answers on what might be happening...
<cmaloney> or when it started happening
<wolfger> That sucks.
<cmaloney> Well, and I don't know who to ask?
<cmaloney> Canonical? Dell? Reddit? askubuntu?
<cmaloney> And it's back up.
<_stink_> #problemsolved
<cmaloney> Not quite
<cmaloney> W: Failed to fetch http://oem.archive.canonical.com/updates/dists/trusty-oem-sp1/public/binary-amd64/Packages  Unable to connect to oem.archive.canonical.com:http:
<cmaloney> So it looks like something is being re-built?
<wolfger> When in doubt, ask Reddit.
<wolfger> Reddit knows everything.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-23
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/2016/12/22/happy-holidays-and--merry-christmas/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-24
<cmaloney> morning
<jrwren> morning
<_stink_> hello
<jrwren> anyone ever use aptly?
<cmaloney> Haven't heard of it until now
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-25
<_stink_> ho ho ho
<cmaloney> Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays
<jrwren> Merry Christmas.
<cmaloney> Just got back from Chinese Food with my sister-in-law
<_stink_> jealous.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-18
<jrwren> greg-g: I really like this that someone put on your FB: https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/words-to-avoid.en.html
<jrwren> i don't think I've ever read this list.
<rick_h> that's interesting, didn't expect to see "product" on there
<Scary_Guy> I like GNU, I hate GNU culture because they're almost too crazy even for me
<rick_h> well the things are thoughtful though. I spend a lot of time these days saying "that's not what you said, words have meaning for a reason" so I enjoy this kind of thing
<jrwren> i like that they are out there. we need them out there in teh fringe with these crazy ida.
<jrwren> ideas
<jrwren> rick_h: oh my! you too? "you keep saying that word..."
<rick_h> jrwren: :)
<rick_h> words are fun and interesting
<Scary_Guy> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTtJEsOFipC7jo-TpalRdSq0egL7-M3wRzPNPW2hOtnqq4_4ic2 (sorry, apparently that server is down)
<Scary_Guy> https://trisquel.info/files/lulz23423.png also lol
<rick_h> I printed this out as I think it's really cool https://goo.gl/6ks1xH
<Scary_Guy> Saw it on reddit, very neat :p
 * rick_h needs to write one for "really" as well I guess
<jrwren> that is why I use alpine linux.  no-gnu, no-systemd :p
<Scary_Guy> I thought alpine had GNU?  weird
<Scary_Guy> http://burntsushi.net/stuff/wtfpl-strip.jpg still great
<jrwren> i dunno. i muscl gnu?
<jrwren> muslc is mit, so I guess no gnu in alpine
<cmaloney> TIL: You can order corprolite and a boot about corprolite on Amazon
<cmaloney> book
 * rick_h looks up what corprolite is
<rick_h> ooohhhh
<rick_h> what typo led you to discover this?
<cmaloney> No typo
<cmaloney> We're getting something for my brother-in-law's 40th birthday
<cmaloney> aka older than dinosaur poop
<cmaloney> ;)
<cmaloney> Also every family function that my BiL is at devolves into poop talk so it's appropriate
<rick_h> lol
<cmaloney> even JoDee's dad's funeral had him talking about how he was mucking out their sump tank
<cmaloney> or something... not sure on details
<Scary_Guy> I moved around some monitors and switched one for a better one.  Now I'm getting "could not set configuration for CRTC" thrown at me for one of them.  anyone have any ideas?
<Scary_Guy> looks like it may be a kernel issue :/
<greg-g> jrwren: yeah, I haven't figured out how to respond yet :)
<jrwren> greg-g: you dno't have to respond.
<greg-g> BUT THERE WAS A LITTLE RED NOTIFICATION THING IN MY UI, AND IT GIVES ME ENDORPHINES
<greg-g> I HAVE BEEN GAMIFIED
<rick_h> greg-g: succumb to your base instincts!
<cmaloney> heh
<jrwren> delete the app that is owning you.
<cmaloney> https://octodon.social/@craigmaloney/99196346565011265
<jrwren> only run things which you own.
<cmaloney> This is why I'm deleting my Twitter account
<rick_h> greg-g: you still use instagram?
<greg-g> rick_h: yeah
<rick_h> greg-g: with following tags I've found following #vanlife interesting
<cmaloney> You thinking of getting a van?
<rick_h> greg-g: thought of you and your camper a little bit as it's more in line with the drive what you brought setup
<rick_h> no, I couldn't get a van but I find it inspiring for getting out more
<rick_h> I'm slowing pushing my wife to think more seriously about trying to spend extended time in the trailer on the road
<greg-g> yeah, I subcribed to /r/vandwellers on reddit :)
<rick_h> nice
<cmaloney> Couldn't or Erica would have issues with that? :)
<cmaloney> Honesdtly I think I could see you both out on the road doing three-week or longer trips
<rick_h> greg-g: I follow this mtb'er and hannah has a sweet getaway van setup https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PrDyOIS97E
<rick_h> I can, she can't/won't
<cmaloney> yeah
<rick_h> she works out of an office while I work from anywhere is the biggest thing. Well that and how to deal with michael/school
<cmaloney> homeschool. :)
<cmaloney> And she could do freelance doctor visits
<rick_h> heh, so I'd never homeschool but we follow some YT folks that do an online school program thing
<rick_h> and that is much more interesting
<rick_h> well, for the dr thing each state needing a cert is the big issue
<cmaloney> right
<rick_h> they're working on a tele-medicine setup, but she can only see patience from MI
<cmaloney> I'm partially talking out of my posterior
<cmaloney> but cool that you're thinking along those lines
<rick_h> trust me, I've poked at the problem a bit. the move now is to try to get her to let me just go once in a while. Like a work sprint
<rick_h> I was supposed to have a guy's trip with michael this summer but hurt my knee and we had to bail
<rick_h> I think that's the warm up to the idea
<cmaloney> <3
<cmaloney> Yeah, I remember you mentioning that
<brousch> I work with a guy who toured the US for a year with his wife in a mobile tinyhouse
<rick_h> these folks are really inspiring. He has a day job, they have 3 kids, and still make it work out. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEhJLsShZt8McryMf_DHLZQ
<cmaloney> Kind of like minilamism but mixed with traveling.
<cmaloney> Pretty neat.
<brousch> I do also know someone with 4 kids who have lived from their RV (touring US, Central America) for several years http://homealongtheway.com/
<greg-g> ya'll see this? https://www.fcc.gov/ecfs/filing/1051157755251
<cmaloney> IT'S COMING FROM INSIDE THE WHITEHOUSE!!!!
<jrwren> LMAO
<rick_h> greg-g: heh, that's a big one-up from all the dead person comments
<rick_h> though tbh, I'd feel better if you could tell who did this. The good guys trying to make the bad guys look bad, or the bad guys just being stupid
<cmaloney> yes
<greg-g> oh, but the FCC won't allow that, they're blocking the investigation
<cmaloney> Naturally
<cmaloney> Honestly I expect this administration is a fetid piece of rotted putrefaction
<cmaloney> Expect congress to vote in as much as they can before they graduate to lobbyist positions
<cmaloney> and where they can throw barbs at those trying to make things better while blaming those who replace them with causing the damage
<cmaloney> I'm starting to see a pattern in this behavior
<jrwren> the current state of USA is soooo bad, that I'm starting to revise my equal disdain for Ds and Rs. Now there is slightly more disdain for Rs. That is not to say that I think that Ds are doing any good or helping, but only that Rs are doing even more harm than the Ds.
<cmaloney> I find the Rs tend to be more sociopathic rather than corrupt
<cmaloney> Ds are corrupt, Rs are sociopaths
<cmaloney> Frankly I have yet to find a policital party that I agree with
<cmaloney> I find Libertarians siciopathic as well (which is where the Rs are getting a lot of their ideology)
<greg-g> the Rs are just better at politics too, see gerrymandering and basically ensuring their continued power no matter the will of the people
<cmaloney> greg-g: Yeah...
<jrwren> kattni is presenting @mug? I'd come out for that, but I'll be at CES :(
<cmaloney> Yeah, she'll be presenting about Circuit Python
<cmaloney> CES? Bah.
<cmaloney> Nobody cares about CES
<jrwren> I agree, but we are launching a product there, so...
<cmaloney> "It's a Bluetooth-enabled back-scratcher"
<cmaloney> "With an app on your phone that can track how many times you scratch your back, where in your back you scratched, and the total distance"
<jrwren> I'll link you to it in a few weeks. :p
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEfQFD0NMJQ
<jrwren> actually... i already linked it here, its really just a press splash for that.
<cmaloney> Specifically this part: https://youtu.be/oEfQFD0NMJQ?t=2m50s
<brousch> cmaloney: Circuit Python eh? I'll try to put together a group to visit or watch the livestream from GR
<cmaloney> Awesome
<cmaloney> We'll try to make the livestream watchable. :)
<jrwren> so close to -funroll-loops https://hannes.hauswedell.net/post/2017/12/09/fmv/
<rick_h> jrwren: :)
<jrwren>  given this, does it make sense to build your own nodejs, python, or whatever runtime, with compiler optimizations specifically targetting the amd64 CPU arch of your servers?
<rick_h> jrwren: you're not?!
<jrwren> rick_h: :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-19
<cmaloney> Good morning... um... nuts.
<rick_h> nuts?
<cmaloney> Yeah, it's afternoon
<cmaloney> also: got an email from Rackspace about an account that's been dormant for years
<cmaloney> "Account Security Reminder – Protection from Malicious Activity"
<cmaloney> and yet am still waiting on the results of an interview that I had with them in October.
<rick_h> ah gotcha (re morning vs afternoon)
<brousch> Waiting? You should be calling every week!
<cmaloney> Considering they've reposted the position and the last contact I had with them was they were still in the midst of interviews I think there's better uses for the oxygen and effort
<jrwren> omg, I think I found a bug in mkfs.ext4 it didn't set the permission on root . correctly when using -d to copy and existing filesystem.
<cmaloney> Oh, nice
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-20
<cmaloney> http://openmetalcast.com/2017/12/19/open-metalcast-episode-167-chewy-center/
<cmaloney> http://openmetalcast.com/2017/12/19/open-metalcast-special-episode-club-metal-19/
<rick_h> morning
<_stink_> yo
<Scary_Guy> morning
<mrgoodcat> morning
<cmaloney> morning
<jrwren> Good Morning.
<Scary_Guy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAXLCwJCugA
<jrwren> I think this is the bug I mentioned yesterday. not sure if it is an easy fix or not. https://github.com/tytso/e2fsprogs/blob/e6080d6f5d656f3d87a54d3f8167134854c80f6d/misc/create_inode.c#L740
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-21
<cmaloney> Apparently B&L closed at 8pm last week
<cmaloney> so I don't feel bad about canceling
<mrgoodcat> morning
<mrgoodcat> anybody ever have an issue where a branch is not showing up in a jenkins multibranch pipeline?
<mrgoodcat> our dev branch mysteriously disappeared last night and deleting and recreating the project in jenkins didn't even bring it back
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-22
<cmaloney> Good AM
<rick_h> wheee
<Scary_Guy> hail and well met
<cmaloney> Or the weather version: hail at wet Mel
<rick_h> is it still going to get crappy this weekend?
<cmaloney> I think it's going to be worse the more north you are
<cmaloney> Also: good afternoon (not for greg-g for a little bit)
<widox> hey hey
<cmaloney> I am somehow disturbed that I have more hope than greg-g at this point. :(
<rick_h> Uh oh
<rick_h> What hope have we kept or lost?
<cmaloney> https://octodon.social/@craigmaloney/99218939929541764
<cmaloney> whee
<rick_h> Yay
<cmaloney> And Meijer is pretty much slammed
<cmaloney> I think it'll be this way for a while now
<_stink_> we got our groceries this morning
<_stink_> it was busy but not quite to the crazy level
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-23
<rick_h> I'm not going to any stores any more for a while
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> yeah
<gamerchick02> if you're looking for a movie to watch... Bright is not it, unless you like violence, the eff word, and being hit over the head by racism symbols.
<cmaloney> sounds awesome
<cmaloney> We're watching Qi Instead.
<gamerchick02> it's not really. it's a waste of my time.
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/2017/12/23/merry-christmas-2017
